# In WoW gibt es keine Herausforderung mehr



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

wollte mal die Meinungen der anderen Spieler hören.

Ich habe vor 2 Monaten wieder mit dem Game angefangen nach über einem Jahr Pause.

Nun ist es so, dass ich das Spiel seit der Classicversion spiele. Zwar nicht wie viele von Anfang an, aber eben noch seit der Zeit als alles sich noch in den östlichen Königreichen und auf Kaliorstellbarmdor abspielte.
Ich bin jemand der auch ganz klar die Meinung vertritt, dass das Classicgame bis LvL 60 noch am besten war.
Klar waren die heute erreichten Damagewerte damals unvorstellbar, aber das ist ja sowieso immer Umstandsabhängig.
Neuer Content schön und gut. Aber die absolut verrückte überholung des Equips ist mir ein Dorn im Auge.
Logo muss für schwerere Gegner mit mer HP bessere Ausrüstung her. Aber bitte erarbeiten und nicht hinterhergeschmissen bekommen.
Zumindest war bei BC noch eine gewisse Herausforderung gegeben. Kara war für den Anfang noch ne Aufgabe für 2 Tage die Woche, usw usw.
das ganze konnte natürlich schon nichtmehr mithalten mit den 40er Raids beispielsweise unter Classic, war aber wenigstens noch angenehm Spielbar.

Aber jetzt zum springendn Punkt.
Nachdem ich wieder angefangen habe und endlich 80 war, hab ich angefangen mich den Isntanzen zu widmen.
Dachte mir erstmal nen Monat inis und heros farmen, dann vllr endlich mal in nen Raid einsteigen.
Denkste.
Sofort als zweites hat mich meine Gilde 3 mal nach PDC geschleppt und zack gabs Epics. Dann gleich ne runde auf hero und am nächsten Tag wurde ich mitgenommen nach NAXX 10.
Ich denke ich kann von mir sagen, dass ich meinen Char beherrsche und niemanden behindere im Raid, aber so schnell wäre man damals bei classic und sogar bei BC noch nicht in einen Raid gekommen. Klar, Gildenbonus und so, aber wenn jemand absolut ungeeignet ist, muss er auch als Gildi draußen bleiben.

Weiter gings dann mit PDK 10/25 Ulduar 10, NAXX25. Und obwohl es sich theoretisch um Instanzen auf Raidniveau handelt, empfang ich keine herausforderung. Ich musste mich nicht anstrengen, die Bosstaktiken fordern nicht und außer extrem viel HP hatten die Bosse auch nichts wirklich schlimmes.
Extreme Heilorgien auf den Tank wie damals hab ich auch nicht sehr erfahren, ebenso, dass der Tank mal kurz vorm Tod stand nach nem harten Hit...Das ganze ähnelte einem Spaziergang.
Und genauso isses mit den Heroinis.
Wenn man sich ne rndgrp für die daylie sucht, kommt man in die grp, die aus Tank, Heiler und DDs besteht. großes Augenmerk auf die Klassen fällt fast weg, es geht einfach rein, umnuken und raus. Und das nur, Weil die Heros Anforderungstechnisch irgendwie nichtsmehr abverlangen.

Ich versteh ja, dass Blizz das Spiel vereinfacht, damit auch Gelegenheitsspieler gutes Equip bekommen können. Aber reichet hierfür nich, dass man Episches Equip für Marken bekommt? Muss man denn auchnoch die Raids so extrem vereinfachen? Wo sind die Zeiten in denen ein Raid geplant wurde, indem man An der Taktik gefeilt hat und mal mehrere trys brauchte um das zu schaffen?

Irgendwie vermiss ich das. Vllt auch, weil mir die alte Wel besser gefällt und ebenso die alten Inis. das neue is mir zu abgespaced. Northrend geht wieder eher in meine Richtung, aber BC war schon zu bunt.

Ich frage mich ob das ewig so weitergehen soll und das equip immer nach einem Jahr weggeworfen wird und die Bosse einfacher werden...

Empfindet ihr das auch so? Oder ist es euch recht, dass das alles einfacher wird? Profitiert ihr davon?
Ich profitiere sicher davon, da ich nicht soviel Zeit habe mehrere Tage zu raiden und gerne ma spontan mitgehe, aber ich hätte ehrlich gesagt lieber schlechteres Equip und besseren Content. Lieber ein kleinen Prozentsatz des Realms der Top ausgestattet ist als alle... Wo bleibt denn die "individualität"? Jeder ist der Beste...


Mfg


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. Oktober 2009)

pdok ,algalon....


----------



## abe15 (22. Oktober 2009)

Stichwort: Hardmodes. Ich denke, nur wer Algalon 25 und Anub 25 HM bezwungen hat darf weinen, dass er alles gesehn hat.

Alle anderen: Account kündigen bitte. Wie kann man ständig das Game schlecht machen wenn man selbst noch nicht im Endgame angekommen ist?


----------



## Jay316 (22. Oktober 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Stichwort: Hardmodes. Ich denke, nur wer Algalon 25 und Anub 25 HM bezwungen hat darf weinen, dass er alles gesehn hat.
> 
> Alle anderen: Account kündigen bitte. Wie kann man ständig das Game schlecht machen wenn man selbst noch nicht im Endgame angekommen ist?




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Mann. Immer wieder das ganze Geheule bla bla bla. 

@TE, link mir die Achievements von Algalon 25 und Anub HC. Dann akzeptiere ich, das Du keine Herausforderung in dem Game mehr siehst. Denn eins kannst Du mir ruhig glauben, mit Deinem PDK / Naxx Gear reisst Du bei besagten Bossen gar nichts.


----------



## Ginkohana (22. Oktober 2009)

Bist du Horde oder Alli?
Auf welchem Server spielst du?
Ich würd ich nachdem ich meine Pause beendet hab gerne wieder equipen lassen anstatt mir den Kram selbst zu farmen. cO

Srry aber klingt als hätte dich deine Gilde hauptsächlich durchgezogen, da einen Thread wegen Herausforderungen aufzumachen find ich leicht übertrieben..




Jay316 schrieb:


> @TE, link mir die Achievements von Algalon 25 und Anub HC. Dann akzeptiere ich, das Du keine Herausforderung in dem Game mehr siehst. Denn eins kannst Du mir ruhig glauben, mit Deinem PDK / Naxx Gear reisst Du bei besagten Bossen gar nichts.




Naja die teile zu linken ist eine Sache aber dafür gearbeitet zu haben eine andere.
Ich glaub du weißt was ich meine....


----------



## Maradil (22. Oktober 2009)

klar ist es für dich keine Herausforderung, wenn alle anderen im Raid sehr gut equipt sind. Außerdem warst du in Inis, die man eben am Anfang angeht, wenn alle anderen in deinem Raid auf Hero Ini Equip Status wäre, wärd ihr sicher nicht so schnell und einfach durchgerannt.


----------



## Magexe (22. Oktober 2009)

hattenw ir doch schon so oft diese diskussion...

/vote 4 close


----------



## valibaba (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele auch schon seit classic... und bin auch der Meinung die Raids werden einfacher, jedoch gibts ja noch die Hardmodes und Hero25er... also wenn jemand alle Ulduar Hardmodes und Pdok25er und 10er durch hat und meint es sei zu einfach, denn halt, aber wieviele leute haben den Pdok und Ulduar alle Hardmodes durch?? 
Also ich nicht...und die Mehrheit wohl auch nicht. Ausserdem kommt ende November/ mitte Dezember sowieso neues Futter mit Patch3.3... 

Für mich gilt einfacher content=Schnell durch=mehr RL .... ich brauche nur noch etwa 2-4std. die Woche zu spielen um mit dem Content mit zu halten. Das finde ich super!


----------



## Doncalzone (22. Oktober 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Stichwort: Hardmodes. Ich denke, nur wer Algalon 25 und Anub 25 HM bezwungen hat darf weinen, dass er alles gesehn hat.
> 
> Alle anderen: Account kündigen bitte. Wie kann man ständig das Game schlecht machen wenn man selbst noch nicht im Endgame angekommen ist?



Sehe ich im Prinzip genau so.

Wieviel Prozent haben PDK10 oder 25 im Hardmode schon durch.

Wer hat sämtliche Erfolge.

Wer hat Algalon schon gesehen.

Ich sag einfach mal nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz von den über 11 Millionen Spielern.

Dieses "Früher war alles besser" - Gerede kann ich auch schon nicht mehr hören. Die ganzen Raids von damals konnte man eh nur mit einer straff organisierten Raidgilde besuchen und auch erfolgreich clearen. Von Farmstatus war zu Classiczeiten in Raidinstanzen wohl kaum die rede.

Notfalls gibt es ausserhalb von WoW und Videogames noch genug Herrausforderungen ; )

In diesem Sinne: Für die Horde!


----------



## Isilrond (22. Oktober 2009)

Solange ich net sämtliche Achievments bewältigt habe und sind sie doch so sinnlos - hab ich WoW noch nicht "durchgespielt" und demnach steh ich noch vor ein paar Herausforderungen.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber bitte erarbeiten und nicht hinterhergeschmissen bekommen.
> [...]



Ich habe zwar selber erst zu BC-Zeiten angefangen, kenne aber genug Leute, die schon zu Classiczeiten gespielt haben und froh darüber sind nicht 40-50 Mal den gleichen Raid abfarmen müssen um endlich mal ein Stück ihres T-Sets zu bekommen.
WoW ist halt ein Spiel für die Masse. Und die Masse hat halt nur beschränkte Zeit zu spielen. Ich bin SEHR froh darüber, dass ich nur ca. 5 Mal nach Naxx und 6 oder 7 Mal Ulduar gespielt habe und jetzt PDK machen kann. 

Ich bin froh, dass mir das Equip "hinterhergeschmissen" wird. Auch wenn ich schon das Gefühl hab, dass ich mir das erspielt habe. Das Wort "erarbeiten" lass ich hier absichtlich weg, da es wohl die Realität darstellt. Ich möchte Abends am Rechner spielen und nicht arbeiten. Das mache ich schon den lieben langen Tag, verdiene mein Geld und bezahle damit Blizzard, damit ich Spass haben kann *G*

grüße
wolke


----------



## steelrat (22. Oktober 2009)

Keine Herausforderungen? In Classic war alles besser?

Gabs in Classic auch Gildies die vom Itemlevel ~20-30% besser equipt waren? - Nein.

Wenn Du Herausforderungen suchst, dann mach Dir welche...

Wir haben uns zB. unlängst den Spaß gemacht und sind nur in blauem Equip Heros gegangen - da merkt man auf einmal wieder einen Unterschied...

5mann mit 3mann, 10mann mit 7mann, 25mann mit ??? - Herausforderungen gibts genug - man muss sie nur suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg

   Steelrat ;-)


----------



## Morfelpotz (22. Oktober 2009)

Herausforderungen gibt es in WoW mehr als genug..... man muss sie sich nur selbst machen.

1. Geh nur mit 8 oder 9 mann Ulduar 10-Hardmodes machen
2. Tanke ohne Gear anzulegen
3. Mach "Ein lied von Erde, Wind und Feuer" in Archas Kammer

...
...

Es gibt genug was einen Herausfordert.... auch wenn man im High-Content mitspielt.

Edith meint: Jo steelrat^^... 2 halbintelligente, ein gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (22. Oktober 2009)

Die einzige Herausforderung in WoW ist es in dem Berg aus überequipten noobs die noch verbliebenden
guten Spieler zu finden um schwere Achievements zu schaffen das ist alles.
Denn dank BlizzActivision hat jetzt jeder high end equip aber nur der geringste Teil der Spieler
weiss dieses auch zu nutzen, da nenn Raid aufzubauen ist wahrlich schwer geworden.
Wenn man diese Hürde überwunden hat stellt kein Boss kein Achievement mehr eine Unüberwindbare Hürde da,
aber manchmal merkt man erst nach 2-3 Raidtagen das manche Menschen einfach Movementkrüppel oder Brainafkler sind
aber doch iwie full t9 haben nur leider kein einziges Achievement schaffen.


----------



## WeRkO (22. Oktober 2009)

pdok 25 mit 50 versuchen über clear? Nein? Dann bitte net son Schwachsinn faseln.


----------



## Morfelpotz (22. Oktober 2009)

> Denn dank BlizzActivision hat jetzt jeder high end equip



Korrektur: High-End-Equip, dropt ausschließlich in PDOK ... und da ist der "große haufen"
noch weit, weit von entfernt....


----------



## Sausage (22. Oktober 2009)

1. Gehören die Hardmodes mittlerweile zum Raidcontent, und verblendete "zu-classic-war-alles-besser"-Denker sehen soweit leider nicht.
2. Es gibt auch anspruchsvolle Bosse in Ulduar. Nur bist du wohl in eine Gilde gekommen, die Ulduar schon länger clear hat. Mach doch mal die Firstkills mit, damals mit Naxx-Equip. Da hatte das schon noch Anspruch, vorallem Mimiron und Yogg-Saron bedurften einiges an Übung
3. Du wärst auch durch Kara durchgerannt, wenn du eine Gilde gehabt hättest, die SSC/TK-Equip gehabt hätte.
4. Wenn du sehen willst, wie der Tank richtig Schaden bekommt: Spiel doch mal Rat Hardmode 25er.

Du solltest mal mehr darüber nachdenken, welches Equip-Niveau deine Gildies haben, wie weit sie schon in den Instanzen waren usw, das würde dein Bild vielleicht weniger unreal machen.


----------



## Mäuserich (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe (obwohl ich mich selbst für gut genug halte) noch nicht Yogg Saron und Algalon gelegt, auch PdoK steht noch nicht vollständig auf meinem Clear-Konto. Das liegt einfach daran das ich keinen ordentlichen Stammraid finde weil die meisten mind. einen festen Tag am Mo, Di oder Do haben wo ich generell nicht kann, also gehe ich Random.

Trotz gutem Equip lassen sich immer wieder Leute von Eisheuler überrennen, werden bei Hodir ständig eingefroren oder kriegen das Herz des XT nicht kaputt um den Hardmode zu starten. Ergo enthält der Content durchaus noch Hürden die nicht mal eben so abgefrühstückt werden.



Sili schrieb:


> Ich denke ich kann von mir sagen, dass ich meinen Char beherrsche und niemanden behindere im Raid, aber so schnell wäre man damals bei classic und sogar bei BC noch nicht in einen Raid gekommen. Klar, Gildenbonus und so, aber wenn jemand absolut ungeeignet ist, muss er auch als Gildi draußen bleiben.


Eine Story aus der Pre 3.0 Zeit:
Meine Schamanin war damals 68 als ich (es war Mittwoch Mittag) einen whisper einer ingame-Freundin erhielt.
Sie: "Uns fehlt am Samstag für Kara noch ein Heiler, Lust?"
Ich: "Wenn ich die 70 packe klar, aber 3 Heiler oder?"
Sie: "Nö 2 reichen"
Ich: "Ähm... ich werde wenn ich jetzt richtig reinhaue bis Freitag Nacht 70, und ich soll mit 2 Mann und Level Equip Kara heilen?"
Sie: "Ach du machst das schon!"
Was soll ich sagen... war anstengend aber ein vollständiger Clear Run. Also von wegen früher hätts das nicht gegeben ^^


----------



## Celissa (22. Oktober 2009)

> Seht ihr in WoW noch eine Herausforderung?



JA 

ganz ganz ganz viel twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und man sieht hier wieder es gibt soviele menschen die doch unterschiedlich sind ^^

mein freund der ist gerne am besten jeden abend im raid,
unsere tochter liebt es bei der horde (hat jetzt endlich lvl 20 erreicht) sich die welt anzuschaun (sie kannte vorher nur die alianz)
ja und ich wie s.o. ich liebe es zu twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von mir aus braucht auch garkein raid geben von 25 leutz mir reicht da schon naxx oder ulda von 10 leuten wo ich einmal im monat wenn überhaupt rein gehe.

aber die herausforderung seh ich schon wow so das ich am besten alle twinks die ich habe auf lvl 80 bringe mit allen ruf auf ehrfürchtig (was beim patch ja vllt. auch interessant wird) und das alle meine süßen ein guten beruf auf max skill haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich das alles erreicht habe dann kann mir wow am arsch lecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bis dahin wird wow garnet erst kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denn da denken se schon mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAksh (22. Oktober 2009)

MIr fällt nicht mehr ein als OMG

Also schauen wir mal was Blizzard für die undankbare Community getan hat

1. viele haben sich darüber beschwert das das spiel zu zeitaufwendig sei.
  BC stand im laden vorbereitung war zwar immernoch ein muss aber mithilfe von heroes und ruf bei den fraktionen hatte man auch zwei möglichkeiten das equip für den raidcontent zu bekommen.Was tat die community sie heulte weiterhin.

2. Spätestens nach BT heulte jeder hanswurst rum das der Raidcontent zu schwer sei.
  Da möchte ich noch sagen ES WAR ILLIDAN einer der mächtigsten wesen der WC3 geschichte der darf nicht leicht sein, und es wurde wieder geheult.

3. und zu letzt wurde daran geheult das die Alte Welt viel cooler war und dort mehr passieren soll weil jetzt dort nur tot hose herscht.

Fassen wir mal zusammen blizzard hat sich nicht nur an diese 3 Punkte mehr als vorbildlich gehalten außerdem hat sie dem guten spielern ne möglichkeit gegeben mit mehr als einem char den raidcontent zu clearen was ich lobenswert finde denn soviel comfort gibt es in keinem spiel außerdem liegt WoW was den raidcontent angeht ganz vorne mit verschiedensten taktiken und designes. mach doch die hardmodes dann gibs auch noch arbeit. Und hört auf euch zu wundern das WoW für die masse freundlicher gemacht worden ist ist halt nicht jeder der super spieler wie ihr es seit die Arthas im aleingang umnuken. 


Und wenn du wieder ein spiel wie Classic WOW willst dann spiel Aion das hat noch keine tollen Bossfights wie Algalon oder Anub HM aber tank und spank wollen wohl alle.
ich persönlich starte nächste woche wieder meinen acc und spiel mir nen baum hoch und will nochmal arthas legen.
Man könnte noch WOW mit den anderen Games vergleichen aber das lass ich mal 


Gogo BLIZZARD nicht sosehr auf die flames hören


----------



## Selidia (22. Oktober 2009)

Wiedermal ein 0815 Weinfred..

Nur weil man nicht mehr 24/7 am PC hocken muss, um was zu erreichen ist WoW nicht gleich scheiße..
Besonders dass man jetzt mit 10 Mann raiden gehen kann ist viel besser als darauf zu warten, bis sich 40 Leute zusammengefunden haben (Gilden ausgenommen).

Und da du offensichtlich zu der Gruppe gehörst, die sich über andere stellen und eine gesonderte Behandlung haben wollen, hast du sowieso nix zu melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felve (22. Oktober 2009)

Zu herausforderungen sag ich nur PDK hero. Im 10er gehts ja noch einigermaßen, aber im 25er haste richtig Spaß, mit der nächsten Stufe dann die Tribute Runs. 
Ulduar Hardmodes, Algalon überhaupt mal erreichen? 

Natürlich kann man in WoW mitlerweile Herausforderungen ziemlich leicht umgehen und trotzdem ganz gutes Equip einsacken, aber sie sind trotzdem noch da und für meine Begriffe auch schwerer als der BC Content pre Sunwell. 

Und dann das ganze Früher war alles besser und da hätts das nicht gegeben geheule. Ich war mit frisch 60 sofort in MC und bei Ony. Wir hatten zum Teil sogar 58er Chars dabei. Strath und Scholo 52er dabei gehabt.

Der Einzige große Unterschied ist einfach, dass man beinahe alles auf Leicht sehen kann und somit das Gefühl hat: Hey hab alles Clear, was nunmal definitiv nicht stimmt. Und as Epics nicht mehr so selten sind wie vorher, aber dafür gibts jetzt riesen Unterschiede zwischen den Epics mit T9 mache ich zum Teil den doppelten Schaden wie mit T7 und die höchste Equipstufe des Addons ist noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## Sausage (22. Oktober 2009)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> *Die einzige Herausforderung in WoW ist es in dem Berg aus überequipten noobs die noch verbliebenden*
> guten Spieler zu finden um schwere Achievements zu schaffen das ist alles.
> Denn dank BlizzActivision hat jetzt jeder high end equip aber nur der geringste Teil der Spieler
> weiss dieses auch zu nutzen, da nenn Raid aufzubauen ist wahrlich schwer geworden.
> ...



Hahahahaha! Du willst die guten Spieler aus dem "großen Haufen mit high-end-equip" rausfiltern? High-End-Equip ist PdoK 25er, das weisst du schon? Und das haben nicht viele clear, da es eine !ANSPRUCHSVOLLE! Instanz mit richtig knackigen Bossen ist!
Noch dazu: Wenn du Leute mit Talent rausfiltern kannst, gehst du davon aus, dass jeder Boss einfach ist?

- Algalon: Koordination vom allerfeinsten! Jeder Cooldown muss passen und jedes Add muss richtig sterben/gezogen werden. Noch dazu ist enormer Schaden notwendig. Gute Heiler sowieso.
- Mimiron Hardmode: Wahnsinniges Movement, die Feuer müssen richtig liegen, man muss vorrausschauend handeln, heilintensiv
- Freya Hardmode: Schaden, Koordination, Heilung. Teilweise Wurzeln, Heilbaum, Addwelle und AoE auf einmal. Viel Spass bei diesem leichten Encounter
- Zwillingsvalkyr 25er Hero: Unglaublicher Gruppenschaden, noch dazu muss man selbst gut Schaden austeilen
- Anub'arak 25er Hero: Ganz neue Herausforderung für die Heiler. Den Raid dauerhaft auf 5-10% HP halten und den Tank überheilen, sowie alle, die die DoTs abbekommen SOFORT heilen, dazu noch ziemlich viel Schaden nötig

Hast recht. Alles gimpig.


----------



## Thornbearer (22. Oktober 2009)

Wer sucht, der findet.

Wer nicht sucht, sollte sich nicht beschweren!

Und wer sie SuFu nutzt weiß, dass es das gleiche Thema schon X-mal gegeben hat.


----------



## drug2 (22. Oktober 2009)

dann geb ich ma mein senf dazu^^

bin seit gestern lvl 70 (hab mir etappenziele gestellt) und muss sagen ich hab nul bock auf 80 rauf zu lvln. des game is einfach nur noch öde, in raids geh ich eig seit 65 nimmer weils nur öde is und wenn man des 3. mal in einer ini war verliert das einfach sein reiz. ich hock eig nur noch rum und laber mit den leuten die ich so treff. ich wed etz auch aufn p-server wechseln weil fürs "rumsitzen" brauch ich kein geld zahlen -.-'

ich seh in wow bei meinem stand überhaupt keine herausforderung und mit 80 wird sich da ned viel ändenr denk ich mal. gut die bosse ham mehr hp, droppen mehr epics, die raids dauern etz noch länger ....danke nein will ich ned.

p.s. ich schließ mich sausage an. jeder depp hat hat jedes erdenkliche set und weiß dann nichma warum es eig T sets gibt und warum pvp. und des schöne an wow is mit pvp hauste auch in inis mächtig rein. ich hab nur pvp und bin immer in den top5 der dd xDDD


----------



## lord just (22. Oktober 2009)

naja damals war es eigentlich nicht viel anders als heute. schon zu classic zeiten konnte man sofort nachdem man lvl60 war anfangen die raids in angriff zu nehmen und das ist heut zu tage nicht anders. wenn man frisch lvl80 ist mit blau/grünem equip, dann kann man ohne probleme die ersten paar bosse aus naxx10 oder das obsidian sanktum machen.

wer es natürlich leichter haben will, der geht ersteinmal die heros oder pdc abfarmen und geht dann easymode in die instanzen mit euqipment, was man durch die instanz ersteinmal nicht wirklich verbessern kann.

und auch schon zu classic zeiten waren die raids bis auf naxx und vielleicht bwl nicht wirklich schwer. mc oder ony konnte man ohne probleme auch mit 20 oder 30 leuten machen und so auch mal 10 leute einfach durchschleifen, damit die das richtige equipment für die anderen instanzen bekommen.

und wie bereits gesagt wurde, was damals zu classic noch naxx war, sind heute die hardmodes, wo man dann erst das beste vom besten bekommt und was auch nur die besten schaffen (gibt immernoch mehr als genug top gilden, die pdk nicht ohne wipe schaffen und so die letzten paar items nicht bekommen).


----------



## Cal1baN (22. Oktober 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Stichwort: Hardmodes. Ich denke, nur wer Algalon 25 und Anub 25 HM bezwungen hat darf weinen, dass er alles gesehn hat.
> 
> Alle anderen: Account kündigen bitte. Wie kann man ständig das Game schlecht machen wenn man selbst noch nicht im Endgame angekommen ist?




Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen könne.

PDK und Ulduar ist klar, das es einfach für dich ist mit ner guten Gilde, aber die Hardmods davon sind nochmal was ganz anderes.


----------



## Melian (22. Oktober 2009)

Keine Herausforderungen mehr? Selten so gelacht.

Töte mal Yogg-Saron ohne Wächter. Schwierigkeitsgrad vergleichbar mit Cthun oder Kil´jaeden, wenn nicht noch Schwerer.
Ulduar ist seit monaten offen, doch erst seit zwei Tagen ist dieses Achievment bei uns aufm Server erreicht worden.

Töte mal Anub Arak Hardmode. Töte Algalon 25er oder auch 10er.

Wenn du denkst, Die Bosse ohne Hardmodes wären DER endcontent, und deswegen auf die Schlsusfolgerung kommst, oh lol es gibt keine Herausforderungen mehr dann hast du einen epischen FAIL in deinem Hirn produziert.

Es IST sauschwer. Selbst PDK finde ich noch schwer. Wir haben uns gestern 1 Stunde di eZähne an den Valkyrn ausgebissen, bis wir sie encdlich gelegt hatten, und ich sage von unserem Raid, dass alle ziemlich fix im Denken sind (wenn auch nicht top equipt)


----------



## Dark_Lady (22. Oktober 2009)

Also für mich als Casual bietet das Spiel durchaus Herausforderungen genug - und das auch als nicht-Hero-, hardmodes,- PDK-, Algalon-, ulduar,- etc-Geher...

Für mich sind die herausforderungen allein schon die diversen Erfolge zu bekommen, die alten Inzen solo zu gehen, mir einfach die WoW-Welt anzuschauen, etc... Es kommt einfach auf die Sichtweise an, denke ich. ich will einfach Spaaa beim Spielen haben und mich nicht durch super-epic-Imba-Equip definieren müssen


----------



## Georan (22. Oktober 2009)

werd halt gladi dann weiste was schwer ist


----------



## Thornbearer (22. Oktober 2009)

drug2 schrieb:


> dann geb ich ma mein senf dazu^^
> 
> bin seit gestern lvl 70 (hab mir etappenziele gestellt) und muss sagen ich hab nul bock auf 80 rauf zu lvln. des game is einfach nur noch öde, in raids geh ich eig seit 65 nimmer weils nur öde is und wenn man des 3. mal in einer ini war verliert das einfach sein reiz. ich hock eig nur noch rum und laber mit den leuten die ich so treff. ich wed etz auch aufn p-server wechseln weil fürs "rumsitzen" brauch ich kein geld zahlen -.-'
> 
> ich seh in wow bei meinem stand überhaupt keine herausforderung und mit 80 wird sich da ned viel ändenr denk ich mal. gut die bosse ham mehr hp, droppen mehr epics, die raids dauern etz noch länger ....danke nein will ich ned.




Wow, du urteilst, ohne selber gesehen zu haben, großes Kino *Daumen hoch*
Du wirst noch viele Gleichgesinnte treffen...
Und natürlich hat man mit LvL70 schon das Spiel ausgereizt, geschweige denn das wirkliche Prinzip des "Raids" gekostet...
Viel Spaß aufm Freeshard, denn da ist es nicht nur langweilig, sondern es funktioniert auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. Oktober 2009)

an den TE: Ich hoffe dein Ac wird gehackt und gelöscht


----------



## es_is_vorbei (22. Oktober 2009)

kann dem te in allen belangen nur zustimmen. das spiel hat einfach sein ende gefunden. sicher war es ne schöne zeit, aber für eine wirkliche herausforderung muss man sich schon was anderes suchen. und auch die, die sich noch immer so für "ihr" wow einsetzen, werden es kapieren.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Oktober 2009)

Lieber Sili,

was mich ja wirklich brennend interessieren würde wäre Dein Armorylink!

grüße
wolke


----------



## drug2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> .
> Viel Spaß aufm Freeshard, denn da ist es nicht nur langweilig, sondern es funktioniert auch nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke=) den hab ich schon. das wichtigste funzt, inis, sets, quests, dmg stimmt, und es is kein isntant 70/80 sondern schön langsam von lvl 1 zum ende wie bei blizz rauflvln. und das mitm öde is ja bei blizz nich anders...nur wird mir da des ganze in rechnung gestellt. auserdem fällt der druck dass man so schnell wie möglich 80 erreichen muss da ja des abo bald ausläuft und man will ja nich die ganze zeit mit lvln verbingen um dann am ende vll ein tag mit seinem unequiped 80er rumzugurken.


----------



## Severos (22. Oktober 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich habe (obwohl ich mich selbst für gut genug halte) noch nicht Yogg Saron und Algalon gelegt, auch PdoK steht noch nicht vollständig auf meinem Clear-Konto. Das liegt einfach daran das ich keinen ordentlichen Stammraid finde weil die meisten mind. einen festen Tag am Mo, Di oder Do haben wo ich generell nicht kann, also gehe ich Random.
> 
> Trotz gutem Equip lassen sich immer wieder Leute von Eisheuler überrennen, werden bei Hodir ständig eingefroren oder kriegen das Herz des XT nicht kaputt um den Hardmode zu starten. Ergo enthält der Content durchaus noch Hürden die nicht mal eben so abgefrühstückt werden.
> 
> ...



Jo. Wieder jmd. mit der megaahnung.
Wo alles in Grund und Boden generft wurde konnte Kara auch jeder gimp mit scheißgear in 2h clearen..
Nichts gegen dich, aber als Kara "rauskam", musstese dir schon richtig in den arsch beißen..
Von den folgenden Raids gar nicht mal anfangen..
Wurd doch alles kaputtgenerft um der Masse den Spielspaß zu gewähren..


----------



## kurnthewar (22. Oktober 2009)

sich die epics in den arsch schieben lassen und dann so einen schmu hier schreiben.

versuch mal in einen raid zu kommen wenn du nicht einen solchen background hast !

dann heulste im blizz forum wie gemein doch alle sind.



ich kann auch mit ner gut ausgestatteten gruppe losziehen die alles auf farmstatus hat und sagen


IST DOCH ALLES SO EINFACH 


echt mit pdk klamotten in naxx gehen .........................................



sorry aber da kannste nur noch abhaten


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

mimimim die 54845754 
ACTION!


----------



## Nayomi (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte mal die Meinungen der anderen Spieler hören.
> 
> ...




mimimimi?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heul doch wenns dir nich gefällt hör halt auf mit wow...


----------



## El_Arx (22. Oktober 2009)

Keine Herausforderung mehr in WoW?
...
Machs so wie ich, sei praktisch gildenlos und sammel dir alles brav in Randoms zusammen, DAS ist ne Herausforderung.
Wenn ich deiner Geschichte glauben darf hast du ziemliches Glück, bin seit Juli 80 und habe weder Ulduar noch Pdk clear.
Ansonsten such dir ne andere Beschäftigung, Twinke, mach PvP, gammel in Og rum und beklag dich über alles was dir nicht passt,
wie wir alle.

Und wenn gar nichts mehr hilft hör auf zu Spielen, lösch dein Acc und such dir Hobbies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McChrystal (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> Sofort als zweites hat mich meine Gilde 3 mal nach PDC geschleppt...
> Weiter gings dann mit PDK 10/25 Ulduar 10, NAXX25.... Das ganze ähnelte einem Spaziergang.
> 
> Ich versteh ja, dass Blizz das Spiel vereinfacht, damit auch Gelegenheitsspieler gutes Equip bekommen können. Aber reichet hierfür nich, dass man Episches Equip für Marken bekommt? Muss man denn auchnoch die Raids so extrem vereinfachen? Wo sind die Zeiten in denen ein Raid geplant wurde, indem man An der Taktik gefeilt hat und mal mehrere trys brauchte um das zu schaffen?


Lieber TE

Sorry aber da muss ich laut lachen. Du klagst darüber, dass alles zu einfach ist und erwähnst so nebenbei, dass du durch alle Inis/Raids duchgeschleift worden bist von einer wohl eingespielten Gruppe.

Geh mal mit lauter frisch-80ern in die Heros und du wirst staunen, dass die Gegner doch auch Aua machen können.

Wie bereits von mehrerern erwähnt kannste Mimimimi schreien, wenn du Algalon25 und PdoK25 clear hast.


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Wiedermal ein 0815 Weinfred..
> 
> Nur weil man nicht mehr 24/7 am PC hocken muss, um was zu erreichen ist WoW nicht gleich scheiße..
> Besonders dass man jetzt mit 10 Mann raiden gehen kann ist viel besser als darauf zu warten, bis sich 40 Leute zusammengefunden haben (Gilden ausgenommen).
> ...



Sagt ja keiner was, is ja gut, dass man auch ohne dauerhaftes Raiden zu was kommt, aber es is zu extrem...
Ich stelle mich nicht über andere...




wildrazor09 schrieb:


> an den TE: Ich hoffe dein Ac wird gehackt und gelöscht


Ich habe mir vorm Posten schon gedacht, dass es so endet, es gibt kein Forum zu dem Game in dem man normal diskutieren kann...

Wieso sollte denn mein Acc gehackt werden? Was  hast du denn davon und wieso musst du Grundlos flamen?




wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Lieber Sili,
> 
> was mich ja wirklich brennend interessieren würde wäre Dein Armorylink!
> 
> ...



Den behalte ich für mich, denn es geht hier um eine Allgemeine Meinung und nicht um Mein Equip, das dann von euch allen sowieso nur bewertet wird mit "Du ahst eh nichts gesehn, wieso redest du von "keine Herausforderung" du kennst ja nichts"... Das muss ich mir nicht geben.

Ich dachte ihr könnt euch über den Titel unterhalten.
Es geht nicht um Mich, sondern um eure Meinung dazu.
Ich würde euch auch nicht gleich anfahren, aber ich glaube 99% der Leute die hier flamen, sind die die wirklich alles gesehn haben, weil sie keine anderen hobbys haben. Da darf man dann auch über noobs flamen.


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Lieber TE
> 
> Sorry aber da muss ich laut lachen. Du klagst darüber, dass alles zu einfach ist und erwähnst so nebenbei, dass du durch alle Inis/Raids duchgeschleift worden bist von einer wohl eingespielten Gruppe.
> 
> ...




Ich wurde nicht geschleift.

Ich bin mitgenommen worden, aber die Leute die mich mitgenommen haben sind nicht Endgameequipt, so war das nicht gemeint


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Stichwort: Hardmodes. Ich denke, nur wer Algalon 25 und Anub 25 HM bezwungen hat darf weinen, dass er alles gesehn hat.
> 
> Alle anderen: Account kündigen bitte. Wie kann man ständig das Game schlecht machen wenn man selbst noch nicht im Endgame angekommen ist?


AMEN!


----------



## Selidia (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> Den behalte ich für mich, denn es geht hier um eine Allgemeine Meinung und nicht um Mein Equip




Ich denke er wollte sich deine Erfolge angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurnthewar (22. Oktober 2009)

> Ich wurde nicht geschleift.
> 
> Ich bin mitgenommen worden, aber die Leute die mich mitgenommen haben sind Endgameequipt, so war das nicht gemeint




wo besteht den da der unterschied ?


du hast geschaut das du 80zig wirst und das wars. 


da sprichst du hier von herausvorderung ?


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> Ich wurde nicht geschleift.
> 
> Ich bin mitgenommen worden, aber die Leute die mich mitgenommen haben sind Endgameequipt, so war das nicht gemeint


Das ist doch das gleiche. Oo
Pack 10/25 Leute wie dich, also vom Equip und der Erfahrung her, in einen Raid, der dem Equip entspricht. Und RÖMMS Wipe1, Wipe2, Wipe3...


----------



## Selidia (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> Ich wurde nicht geschleift.
> 
> Ich bin mitgenommen worden, aber die Leute die mich mitgenommen haben sind Endgameequipt, so war das nicht gemeint




...


----------



## El_Arx (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich nicht über andere...



Doch tust du, sonst hättest du nicht gesagt dass es keine Herausforderungen mehr gibt,
für Normal equippte Leute in Normal equippten Gilden gibt es Herausforderungen - mehr als genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindexa (22. Oktober 2009)

Wem alles ach so sehr zu einfach ist (und damit meine ich die, die wirklich ALLES inklusive der Hardmodes im Schlaf machen) sollen sich halt Herausforderungen machen, z.B. 25er Naxx mal komplett blau clearen wäre ne Idee. Oder mit 200er Teilen Ulle 25  (nein kp ob das möglich is). Das man mit 245er Equip überall durchflutscht is kein großes Wunder. Also bitte bedenken:

Ihr könnt den Schwierigkeitsgrad nach euren eigenen Wünschen anpassen, indem ihr das Equip verändert!


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Oktober 2009)

das thema schon wieder ... für mich auf jeden fall weil ich grade erst mit ulduar anfange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> Ich wurde nicht geschleift.
> 
> Ich bin mitgenommen worden, aber die Leute die mich mitgenommen haben sind Endgameequipt, so war das nicht gemeint


danke für neue signatur


----------



## valibaba (22. Oktober 2009)

drug2 schrieb:


> dann geb ich ma mein senf dazu^^
> 
> bin seit gestern lvl 70 (hab mir etappenziele gestellt) und muss sagen ich hab nul bock auf 80 rauf zu lvln. des game is einfach nur noch öde, in raids geh ich eig seit 65 nimmer weils nur öde is und wenn man des 3. mal in einer ini war verliert das einfach sein reiz. ich hock eig nur noch rum und laber mit den leuten die ich so treff. ich wed etz auch aufn p-server wechseln weil fürs "rumsitzen" brauch ich kein geld zahlen -.-'
> 
> ...



Du verwechselst wow mit einem anderen spiel denk ich ... oder du bist einfach etwas beschränkt ^^


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Oktober 2009)

Vindexa schrieb:


> Wem alles ach so sehr zu einfach ist (und damit meine ich die, die wirklich ALLES inklusive der Hardmodes im Schlaf machen) sollen sich halt Herausforderungen machen, z.B. 25er Naxx mal komplett blau clearen wäre ne Idee. Oder mit 200er Teilen Ulle 25  (nein kp ob das möglich is). Das man mit 245er Equip überall durchflutscht is kein großes Wunder. Also bitte bedenken:
> 
> Ihr könnt den Schwierigkeitsgrad nach euren eigenen Wünschen anpassen, indem ihr das Equip verändert!



wo ist der unterschied ?


----------



## Selidia (22. Oktober 2009)

Georan schrieb:


> danke für neue signatur







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

mir fällt gerade das fehlende "nicht" auf. ich wollte sagen, die Leute sind nicht entdgameequipt. sonst macht das ganze ja garkeinen Sinn.


----------



## kurnthewar (22. Oktober 2009)

> danke für neue signatur




dafür will ich mich auch bedanken.


THANK YOU


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Oktober 2009)

drug2 schrieb:


> dann geb ich ma mein senf dazu^^
> 
> bin seit gestern lvl 70 (hab mir etappenziele gestellt) und muss sagen ich hab nul bock auf 80 rauf zu lvln. des game is einfach nur noch öde, in raids geh ich eig seit 65 nimmer weils nur öde is und wenn man des 3. mal in einer ini war verliert das einfach sein reiz. ich hock eig nur noch rum und laber mit den leuten die ich so treff. ich wed etz auch aufn p-server wechseln weil fürs "rumsitzen" brauch ich kein geld zahlen -.-'
> 
> ...



kopf -> tisch

was du da auf dem lvl für raids gemacht hast ist überhaupt nicht mit lvl80 zu vergleichen ... allein schon weil bei dir bestimmt ein paar 80er in den "lowen" raids dabei waren da ist es doch logisch, dass es keine herrausforderung ist. level doch erstmal auf 80 bevor du vermutungen anstellst ... wobei ... ne geh lieber auf den privat server


----------



## kolko (22. Oktober 2009)

hab mir nur ersten paar Zeilen durchgelesen... sry aber ein klarer 0815 Thread...


Meine Antwort dann hör wieder auf... es zwingt dich keiner WoW zu spielen... 

zu der Meinung früher war alles besser... Willste echt dass es inis gibt bei denen keiner wusste wo es lang geht und bei denen man mehrere Stunden drinn sein kann und dann muss einer off und für dich ist noch nix gedroppt... Oder raids bei denen man stundenlang wiped??? 

Wenn blizzard das heute einführen würde (mit neuen Bossen aber vom Prinzip her) würden noch mehr flamen das alles zu schwer ist und man harz4-Empfänger sein muss um den Content zu schaffen und damals kamen manche Klassen oft kaum mit weil man sie bei bestimmten Bossen einfach nicht brauchte....

Überlegt es alle mal die "JA" angegeben haben...


mfg kolko


----------



## Klirk (22. Oktober 2009)

Auch ich hab früher MC, BWL usw geraidet und das war ne super Zeit ABER :

40 Mann für ne ini sind zu viel ( kenne da leute die bis zu Ragnaros auf sticky waren und da mal angefangen haben zu spielen. Was damals nicht gross aufgefallen ist ^^

Und Epixx is nicht gleich Epixx. Der riesengrosse Unterschied zwischen Item lvl 200 und 258 sollte glaub jedem Spieler ins Auge fallen. Von mir aus könnens sie jedem frisch 80er Item lvl 200 ins A**** stossen ist mir egal denn mit dem kommt man nicht weit.

Ich hoffe jedoch dass die Eiskronenzitadelle wieder mehr Abwechslung bringt denn PDK ist schon n bissel naja "eintönig" 
und Nein wir haben Pdok auch noch nicht mal ansatzweise clear daher kann ich auch nicht sagen dass es zu leicht ist. 
Und ehrlich gesagt ist mittlerweile die Spielweise jedes einzelnen erfordert um den Endcontent zu bestreiten.


----------



## todesstern (22. Oktober 2009)

Also jeder der da Ja drück hat also alle Hardmodes im 10er so wie 25er durch und auch pdk 10er hero und 25er hero dann müssten alle huer unter den top 100 der besten gilden sein also hört auf sone scheisse zulabern einige hier wissen sicher net ma wasn Hardmode ist sonst würden sie nicht son schwachsinn schreiben


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Oktober 2009)

immer das selbe...boah keine herausforderung ..mach ich doch alles mit links...
und wenn man dann mal nachhakt hat nich einer von den "alles zu einfach , keine gegner" leuten auch nur einen der z.b. pdk hardmodes down....

immer nur geradeausfahren is ja sooo langweilig ! was ? ich soll die strecke da hinten mit den kurven versuchen ? ne , viel zu schwer das tu ich mir nicht an ! ich mecker lieber weiter wie doof geradeausfahren ist


----------



## McChrystal (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> Ich wurde nicht geschleift.
> 
> Ich bin mitgenommen worden, aber die Leute die mich mitgenommen haben sind Endgameequipt, so war das nicht gemeint


Geschleift trifft es ziemlich genau. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man mit einer 232+ Itemlevelgruppe duch Naxx rennt wie nichts. Wenn dann ein "neuer" dabei ist fällt das überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht.

Und ich bin sicher, dass deine Kollegen bei einigen Bossen gewiped sind, bis sie die richtige Taktik gefunden haben. Du setzt dich daher sozusagen in ein gemachtes Nest und bemängelst Taktikanforderungen in Raids. Naja... irgendwie fehlt mir da die vernünfitge Diskussionsgrundlage, die du forderst.

Nebenbei:
Selbstverständilch kann nicht jeder Boss nicht "ganz Neu" sein, da fast alle Taktiken irgenwo in einer anderern Form bereits einmal vorgekommen sind. Daher geht es hetzutage meiner Meinung nach eventuell etwas schneller, weil man oft sagen kann "ist so wie bei Boss XY" und jeder weiss schon bereits das wichtigste. Neue Ideen von Blizz (wie zB die Reitphase in PdC) werden ja sofort in den Foren in der Luft zerrissen. -> aber ein anderes Thema, das auch schon unzählige Treads dazu hat.


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

kolko schrieb:


> hab mir nur ersten paar Zeilen durchgelesen... sry aber ein klarer 0815 Thread...
> 
> 
> Meine Antwort dann hör wieder auf... es zwingt dich keiner WoW zu spielen...
> ...



klar sind 40 zu viel es soll ja auch nicht nur aus solchen inis bestehen.. aber die ein oder andere die viel denken erfordert wäre schon cool nebst denen die einfach durch hardmode etc. erschwert werden


----------



## Skum (22. Oktober 2009)

Melian schrieb:


> Keine Herausforderungen mehr? Selten so gelacht.
> 
> Töte mal Yogg-Saron ohne Wächter. Schwierigkeitsgrad vergleichbar mit Cthun oder Kil´jaeden, wenn nicht noch Schwerer.
> Ulduar ist seit monaten offen, doch erst seit zwei Tagen ist dieses Achievment bei uns aufm Server erreicht worden.



bei uns hat es noch keiner geschaft...

auserdem wenn man findet die raids sind zu leicht .

why zieht man sich dan nicht nur grüne und graue sachen an sockelt nicht , vz nicht , keine glyphen und skillt nicht

und wenn ihr das dan immer noch schaft dan is wow zu leicht 

Punkt ende


&#8364; oder geht 25er mit 5-10 leuten (haste sogar bessere chancen auf loot)


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Oktober 2009)

kolko schrieb:


> hab mir nur ersten paar Zeilen durchgelesen... sry aber ein klarer 0815 Thread...
> 
> 
> Meine Antwort dann hör wieder auf... es zwingt dich keiner WoW zu spielen...
> ...



irgendwas gibts doch immer zu meckern ^^ entweder ists zu einfach oder zu schwer ... man kanns nie allen recht machen


----------



## noizycat (22. Oktober 2009)

Durchziehen lassen und dann rumheulen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mach´s bei deinem nächsten 80er doch einfach mal wie folgt: 
Geh in keine Gilde, oder nur eine ganz kleine Gilde, wo´s am besten auch an Schlüsselspielern wie Tank und Heal mangelt, ohne Stammgruppen. Wo die Leute noch dabei sind, sich langsam Equip zusammenzukratzen ... Geh alles Random oder halb-Random, ohne dieses *Durchschleifen* ... und dann sieh mal zu, wie schnell du durch den Content *durch* bist. Dann bitte nen neuen Erfahrungsbericht posten ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel nicht mehr zu spielen wäre für ich aber auch ne Möglichkeit, dein *Leid* zu beenden. ^^


----------



## Natar (22. Oktober 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> dafür will ich mich auch bedanken.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU



ihr dreht ihm/ihr die worte im mund herum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

er hat recht
/sign
10/10

und eure genannten herausforderungen sind grösstenteils künstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

ich sage doch, es war ein schreibfehler, also beruft euch nicht auf den post in dem steht ich wurde geschleift


----------



## WeRkO (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> ich wurde geschleift



Da haben wir's doch schon wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (22. Oktober 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> Also jeder der da Ja drück hat also alle Hardmodes im 10er so wie 25er durch und auch pdk 10er hero und 25er hero dann müssten alle huer unter den top 100 der besten gilden sein also hört auf sone scheisse zulabern einige hier wissen sicher net ma wasn Hardmode ist sonst würden sie nicht son schwachsinn schreiben



Wie wärs mal mit genauer lesen? Alle die "Ja" angeklickt haben, sehen NOCH eine Herrausforderung in WoW...

Also hör DU auf son Müll hier zu schreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (22. Oktober 2009)

Klar sehe ich in WoW noch ne Herausforderung sonst würde ich es ja net spielen oder?


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> und eure genannten herausforderungen sind grösstenteils künstlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und?
IDs, weniger Loot bei Bossen, keine Marken, mehr Schaden durch Bosse etc. pp. ist auch alles künstlich.


----------



## Belsina5 (22. Oktober 2009)

irgentwann ist jedes spiel mal öde oder durchgezockt
so auch wow
also ich für meinen teil zocke kein wow mehr
3 jahre sind mehr als genug


----------



## Arosk (22. Oktober 2009)

Play Arena.


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Da haben wir's doch schon wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so langsam geh ich davon aus, dass ihr hier alle die anmeldung im forum hier zu eurem schwerstbehindertenausweis dazubekommen habt...

wieso gibts bei buffed eigentlich ein forum wenn doch jeder einfach nur rummotzt...

vergesst das ganze einfach..


----------



## Lari (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> so langsam geh ich davon aus, dass ihr hier alle die anmeldung im forum hier zu eurem schwerstbehindertenausweis dazubekommen habt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (22. Oktober 2009)

Wie auch immer ... ein Spiel hat nun mal einen begrenzten Umfang. PC- und Consolenspiele hat man auch irgendwann *durch* und sie sind zu Ende ... ein Onlinespiel läuft halt immer weiter, aber man kann nicht unbegrenzt neue Aufgaben nachschieben. Wenn man ein normales Spiel durch hat, hat man auch nur die Möglichkeiten, es nochmal zu spielen (in WoW z.B. nen Twink erstellen), alle Bonusaufgaben zu machen (da bietet WoW ja genug Möglichkeiten, Events, Erfolgen & Questvielfalt sei Dank) ... so, will man das alles nicht, legt man ein Spiel normalerweise weg. Wieso blos schaffen dass die Leute bei WoW nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich passe mich nur der allgemeinheit an...


----------



## WeRkO (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> so langsam geh ich davon aus, dass ihr hier alle die anmeldung im forum hier zu eurem schwerstbehindertenausweis dazubekommen habt...
> 
> wieso gibts bei buffed eigentlich ein forum wenn doch jeder einfach nur rummotzt...
> 
> vergesst das ganze einfach..



DU findest das Game zu leicht bzw. siehst keine Herausforderungen mehr, du motzt rum. Ich mache mir lediglich einen Spaß draus, jemanden zu verars**en. Wenn du mir nen Armory Link von dir gibst und mir somit zeigst das du PdoK 25 mit 50 verbleibenden Versuchen clear hast, höre ich auf, vorher = keine Chance.


----------



## Selidia (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> wieso gibts bei buffed eigentlich ein forum wenn doch jeder einfach nur rummotzt...




Tust du doch auch, also brauchst du dich nicht über Empörung wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> ich passe mich nur der allgemeinheit an...


wenn dir das niveau so wichtig ist geh doch mit gutem beispiel vorran


----------



## McChrystal (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> so langsam geh ich davon aus, dass ihr hier alle die anmeldung im forum hier zu eurem schwerstbehindertenausweis dazubekommen habt...
> wieso gibts bei buffed eigentlich ein forum wenn doch jeder einfach nur rummotzt...
> vergesst das ganze einfach..


Wer hat denn diesen Mimimi Tread Nr xxxxx eröffnet?


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

ich motze nich, ich sage nur meine meinung und frage andere zu ihrer meinung dazu und nicht zu ihrer meinung zu mir.

und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass ich alle achievements  bereits erreicht habe, auch nciht, dass ich das jemans werde.
und trotzdem isses fakt, dass das game nichtmehr so anspruchsvolle bosstaktiken wie rüher bereithält


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> wenn dir das niveau so wichtig ist geh doch mit gutem beispiel vorran



hast du schonmal erlebt, dass das hier einen sinn hat?


----------



## WeRkO (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> ich motze nich, ich sage nur meine meinung und frage andere zu ihrer meinung dazu und nicht zu ihrer meinung zu mir.
> 
> und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass ich alle achievements  bereits erreicht habe, auch nciht, dass ich das jemans werde.
> und trotzdem isses fakt, dass das game nichtmehr so anspruchsvolle bosstaktiken wie rüher bereithält



Dann belege es. Ich kann auch ne These in den Raum stellen: Sili ist doof. So, belegen kann ichs nicht, nur behaupten. Und ganz ehrlich, Anub im 25er hc is einer der wohl komplexesten Bossfights die ich bisher erleben durfte, fand lediglich BT und SWP damals schwerer (hai muru).


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

es ist meine meinung. ich muss es nicht belegen.

oder belegst du für andere wieso beispielsweise grün deine lieblingsfarbe ist?

es kann ja jeder seine meinung sagen und nicht mich für meine meinung fertig machen.
ist ja wie im dritten reich hier.

von 5 seiten die hier schon stehen sind maximal 4 beiträge auf das thema bezogen. alle anderen dienen dazu mich runterzumachen und stellen wilde beschimpfungen in den raum


----------



## Keksemacher (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> ich motze nich, ich sage nur meine meinung und frage andere zu ihrer meinung dazu und nicht zu ihrer meinung zu mir.
> 
> und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass ich alle achievements  bereits erreicht habe, auch nciht, dass ich das jemans werde.
> und trotzdem isses fakt, dass das game nichtmehr so anspruchsvolle bosstaktiken wie rüher bereithält


Hast du denn schon Algalon oder Anubarak 25er hc gesehn?
Wenn nicht dann mach sie doch einfach mal und wir reden weiter.

EDIT:Ich finde Blizzard leistet gute Arbeit mit dem Content.
Die Casuals können die Raids sehen und machen und wer die Herrausforderung sucht der findet sie auch.


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> hast du schonmal erlebt, dass das hier einen sinn hat?



das kannst du mit 38 posts wovon wohl fast alle in diesem einen thread sind beurteilen?


----------



## Nightwraith (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Schwierigkeit liegt nichtmehr darin das Eq zu bekommen, sondern in der Taktik des Encounters an sich. Das trifft auf Naxx10 und PdK natürlich nicht zu, auf PdoK und Ulduar-Hardmodes sowie die späteren Ulduarbosse auch schon auf normal sehr wohl.


----------



## kurnthewar (22. Oktober 2009)

> so langsam geh ich davon aus, dass ihr hier alle die anmeldung im forum hier zu eurem schwerstbehindertenausweis dazubekommen habt...
> 
> wieso gibts bei buffed eigentlich ein forum wenn doch jeder einfach nur rummotzt...
> 
> vergesst das ganze einfach..




du motzt doch hier rum hast dir aber nix selber erarbeitet.


da hift es auch net uns als behinderte zu bezeichnen was eigentlich zeigt das du nix auf der pfanne hast.


----------



## Stasjan (22. Oktober 2009)

Wieso eigtl. befolgt das keiner von euch?


----------



## WeRkO (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich geb's auf, normales diskutieren scheint mit dir wohl nicht möglich zu sein.


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> das kannst du mit 38 posts wovon wohl fast alle in diesem einen thread sind beurteilen?




ich beteilige mich nicht, lese aber öfter mal... das reicht schon.

ich habe sachlich angefangen ohne jemanden direkt zu beleidigen.. aber wenn ihr das könnt, schaff ich das auch glaub mir


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Oktober 2009)

Stasjan schrieb:


> Wieso eigtl. befolgt das keiner von euch?



was habt ihr eigentlich davon wenn ihr in jede diskusion rein platzt und mit euerm troll mist ankommt?


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> Sofort als zweites hat mich meine Gilde 3 mal nach PDC geschleppt und zack gabs Epics.



Du lässt dich ziehen und jammerst über mangelnde Herausforderungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurnthewar (22. Oktober 2009)

> Wieso eigtl. befolgt das keiner von euch?




Ja du hast mich erwischt aber bei der vorlange sorry da muste ich einfach mal...........................


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du lässt dich ziehen und jammerst über mangelnde Herausforderungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




les weiter oben...


----------



## Karoluss (22. Oktober 2009)

Also ich spiele nun auch schon seit Classic-zeiten, aber nie auf wirklichen Top-Niveau, aber ich finde dennoch das es genügend Herausforderungen gibt, bin weit davon entfernt alles clear zu haben, und ich finde es gut, dass sie nun endlich auch einen richtigen kompletten heromode eingeführt haben. Bezogen auf früher war es gerade zu Anfang das Schwierigste mal 40 Leute zu organisieren, die Bosse in MC an sich waren dann eigentlich nur Tank und Spank.

So haben alle die Möglichkeit die Geschichte zu erleben und die, die es wollen, haben auch ihre Herausforderung. Ich finde es ziemlich arrogant, nur damit einige wenige sich von der "Masse" abheben können, einem Großteil das Erleben der Geschichte zu verwehren, denn immerhin zahlen alle 13 Eur im Monat, um dieses Spiel zu spielen und nicht nur die Top-Leute.

Gruß

Karolus


----------



## Totebone (22. Oktober 2009)

@TE 

Wenn du nen lvl 1 Orc machst und lvl 1 Schweine in Durotar killst... heulst du dann auch rum das die Schweine keine Herrausforderung für dich sind?


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (22. Oktober 2009)

PAksh schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gogo BLIZZARD nicht sosehr auf die flames hören



Ein schöner Post, genau das, was ich mir dabei auch denke. Blizzard versucht den Spielern, das zu geben was sie auch möchten, damit sie Spaß haben und weiter WoW spielen. Dass dabei nicht jeder Spieler genau das bekommt, ist logisch.
Dass Blizzard nicht jedem Spieler ein optimales Spielerlebnis bieten kann, ist auch klar.
Zudem gibt es immer etwas zu tun... wenn mal keine Raids/Inis anstehen, kann man sich ja mal an die Erfolge wagen. Viel Spaß! Da gibt es immer was zu tun!


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Oktober 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> und eure genannten herausforderungen sind grösstenteils künstlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha und die "echten" sind dann real/biologisch ? soso


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> es ist meine meinung. ich muss es nicht belegen.





Sili schrieb:


> und trotzdem isses FAKT, dass das game nichtmehr so anspruchsvolle bosstaktiken wie rüher bereithält



dann hör auf deine "meinung" fakt zu nennen, vor allem wenn dein "fakt" keiner ist -.-
und ja ich spiel auch seit beta...echt ma, könnt zuviel kriegen bei solchen texten


----------



## Totebone (22. Oktober 2009)

> es ist meine meinung. ich muss es nicht belegen.



Wenn du deine Meinung an nichts festmachen kannst ist deine Meinung wertlos


----------



## Matrius (22. Oktober 2009)

WoW und keine Herausvorderung das ich nicht lache...
Ich zocke seit Classic auch wenn nur 2 monate classic dann kam BC und ich muss sagen das ich PDK hc (10er und 25er) Uldu (HMs und Algalon) WESENTLICH schwerer finde als Cthun, ragnaros und ony auf 60 Zeiten zusammen (ja ich übertreibe gerne=)
Die meisten Uldu HMs hab ich noch nicht und in PDK hc bin ich noch nie über den dritten boss gekommen und Erfolge wie Algalon 25er legen hat die erste Gilde auf meinem Server (ambossar) erst vor ca. zwei Wochen geschafft also sag nicht das der endcontent leicht ist (ok pdk nh ist schon einfach aber ich meine den "echten" endcontent)
Und selbst wenn jmd jeden boss in Wotlk gesehen (und gelegt) hat gibts noch so viele Sachen die man machen kann. Twinken, erfolge farmen usw usw
Und wer nur am weinen ist sollte einfach das zocken lassen du schaust dir doch im Rl auch keinen Film aufm TV fertig an wenn du in scheiße findest oder?
lg Matri


----------



## evalux (22. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wenn du nen lvl 1 Orc machst und lvl 1 Schweine in Durotar killst... heulst du dann auch rum das die Schweine keine Herrausforderung für dich sind?



Es gab mal eine Zeit, da war es eine Herausforderung, den Schwarzen Tempel überhaupt mal zu betreten. Für viele war es schon eine Herausforderung, die beiden Raid-Inis dafür, SSC und TK, überhaupt zusammenzukriegen. Weil man dazu Kara-Equip brauchte, und für Kara brauchtes du auch ne Pre, die durch glaube 5 Inis ging. Damals war sogar die Onyxia-Pre noch ne Herausforderung, trotz Stufe 70. Damals war Rüstungs- oder Waffenschmied noch ne Herausforderung.

Im Vergleich dazu sind die Herausforderungen von heute eher Masochismus. Kill den Boss, den du schon hundertmal gekillt hast, jetz aber im Noobgruppen-Modus, und bekomme dafür Loot, den eh keine Sau interessiert. Denn kein Endgame-Loot von heute hat auch nur annähernd die Faszination von Thunderfury damals. Oder auch nur ein Schulterteil aus Naxx zu 60er Zeiten.


----------



## Maldinie (22. Oktober 2009)

ach es gibt genug herausforderungen ^^, aber wer meint es ist zu einfach soll einfach weiter träumen.
Dann geh einfach nicht auf einfach ondern auf Hard rein und schon schaut die welt wieder anders aus.
ich denke mal früher wars auch nicht schwerer , nur die leute waren halt noch keine ´´guten spieler´´
das sich natürlich im laufe von 5 jahre geändert hat.


----------



## Janica-Damira (22. Oktober 2009)

An dem Tag, an dem meine Priestrin 80 wurde hieß es gleich von der Gilde: "du heilst naxx 25, und bei Razuvios übernimmst du einen!" Äh, ja hallo? Gehts noch?? ich war noch blau equippt und ne gruppe hatte ich bis dahin nur einmal im Echsenkessel geheilt... Nach dem raid, wir haben dann nach der hälfte aufgehört, weil schon spät, war ich sowas von Fertig, aber mir gings richtig gut.... und ne Herausforderung wars allemal. Ist es heute noch.... aber ich hab auch nciht den Anspruch auf den high end content. Wow soll Entspannung sein. Stress hab ich anderweitig mehr als genug.


----------



## djmayman (22. Oktober 2009)

versuch mal naxx 10 mit 5 leuten oder naxx 25 mit 10. und wenn ihr das schaffen solltet, könnt ihr das selbe in ulduar versuchen.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Oktober 2009)

3...2...1... meins

*edit:* uuuppss .. falsches Portal erwischt ...

genauso wie dieses Topic was Falsches erwischt hat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja, bin grad an den Schlötternächten und die sind schon eine kleine Herausforderung.
=)


----------



## Strickjacke (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> Ich versteh ja, dass Blizz das Spiel vereinfacht, damit auch Gelegenheitsspieler gutes Equip bekommen können. Aber reichet hierfür nich, dass man Episches Equip für Marken bekommt? Muss man denn auchnoch die Raids so extrem vereinfachen? Wo sind die Zeiten in denen ein Raid geplant wurde, indem man An der Taktik gefeilt hat und mal mehrere trys brauchte um das zu schaffen?
> 
> 
> Mfg




Warum das so ist - Ganz einfach weils keinen Interressiert monatelang Equip zu farmen oder nur "schlechtes Equip" für Marken zu bekommen.

Zu Classic Zeit hatten deshalb viele gute Spieler, mangels Equip nicht die Möglichkeit an Raids teilzunehmen, obwohl sie von der spielerischen Leistung durchaus befähigt gewesen waren.

Man bekommt zwar die Epics jetzt relativ einfach aber man muss seinen Char schon spielen können sonst fliegt man schneller ausm Raid als man denkt.

Nur weil man Lila Einstiegs Equip hat mit Item Lvl 200 heisst das ja nicht automatisch dass man gut spielt.
Und alles Epic Equip mit Item Lvl 200 ist doch sowieso nur "Anfangsgear" und ziemlich durchschnittlich.
Manche Spieler sehen eben nur auf die Farbe und nicht auf die Zahlen die da dabei stehen.

Equip soll jeder einfach bekommen der auch nicht soviel Zeit hat zum zocken.

Skill, na ja den muss man sich erarbeiten und für manche ist das viel schwerer als an Equip zu kommen.



Sonst gibts ja noch Hello Kitty online eventuell bietet das eine neue Herausforderung.


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (22. Oktober 2009)

Anub25 HC , Algalon, Yogg-Saron +0

und das Recount 

der rest ist easy going ^^


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Im Vergleich dazu sind die Herausforderungen von heute eher Masochismus. Kill den Boss, den du schon hundertmal gekillt hast, jetz aber im Noobgruppen-Modus, und bekomme dafür Loot, den eh keine Sau interessiert. Denn kein Endgame-Loot von heute hat auch nur annähernd die Faszination von Thunderfury damals. Oder auch nur ein Schulterteil aus Naxx zu 60er Zeiten.



Aber damals war es ok dass 90% der Spieler immer und immer wieser dieselben Startinstanzen machen mussten während die Powergamer Content nachgeschoben bekamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die meisten trauern wohl eher den Rüstungsteilen nach die es ihnen damals erlaubt hatten vor dem gemeinen Spielerabschaum zu posen.


----------



## sinnrg (22. Oktober 2009)

@Thread : doch, gibt es.

WoW is zu schwer im Endgame, nach fast 2 Jahren zu GW rerolled.

Falls WoW mal Casual - geeignet ist kehre ich gerne wieder, kein schlechtes Game.


----------



## Enyalios (22. Oktober 2009)

Und wenn blizzard mit Patch 3.3 die Super-Hardmodes einführen würde, so würden:

1. 99% aller Spieler über neuen content jubeln

sowie

2. Spieler die sich über Langeweile beschweren zugeflamed sie mögen doch bitte erstmal die Achievements aus allen Super-Hardmodes posten bevor sie sich über Langeweile beschweren.

Ich denke das ist es auch was die WoW-Spieler so "einzigartig" macht und blizz jedes Quartal gute bilanzen beschert.


----------



## Ch4zer (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich verstehe was du meinst und denke genauso. Hab mit Main und Twinks PDOK 10er (also PDK 10er hc/hm für die, die damit nichts anfangen können) clear, mit meinem Main PDOK 25er clear und es ist alles derselbe Einheitsbrei :/

Die PDOK Geschichten waren zwar zu erarbeiten und anfangs nicht grade das leichteste, bevor die Taktik bekannt/eingespielt ist aber jetzt klappts jedes Mal ohne Probleme und ist einfach EQ abfarmen.


*Das Schlimmste kommt aber mit Cytaclysm, Zaubermacht etc fallen raus und nurnoch einige wenige Stats bleiben damit auch JEDER Casual, der sich nicht mal 2 Minuten Gedanken über seine Klasse macht, richtig sockeln / vz kann weil es alles auf ein lächerliches Attribut reduziert ist!!!!!!!*

Diese veränderung ist Schwachsinn!!!


Wodurch hebe ich mich denn als guter Spieler hervor, wnen nicht dadurch, das ich mich Gedanken über meine Klasse und Aufgabe mache?! Wenn alle auf das selbe Attribut setzen, die Rotas in Foran stehen und man KEINE AHNUNG haben muss um seinen Char zu equipen, gibt es nurnoch minimale Unterschiede, NUR im taktischen Bereich bzw im Movement!
Wie soll man erkennen ob jemand gut im Movement ist und Taktiken schnell und gut umsetzt?! 

HF beim Randomraids bauen wenn jeder Trollel, egal wie verblödet er ist, wie wenig Ahnung er hat und wieviel Skill er hat, einfach NIHCTS alsch machen kann.


Time to deinstall wow...


----------



## Leach09 (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja, die meisten Leute sagen: "Seht an, hab PDK 10er normal durch, war ja luschig, bin jetzt auch wieder fertig..." usw. Naja, viele Gilde waren nicht mal mit Ulduar 25er Hardmodes durch, da kam pdk schon. Aber jedem seine Meinung, finde WoW ist immernoch ne Harausforderung.


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> Wodurch hebe ich mich denn als guter Spieler hervor, wnen nicht dadurch, das ich mich Gedanken über meine Klasse und Aufgabe mache?!


Zuerst dachte ich "Dass Du nett bist und es Spass macht mit Dir zu spielen?". Diesen gedanken habe ich dann als für Wow unpassend verworfen.


----------



## zhorin (22. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aber damals war es ok dass 90% der Spieler immer und immer wieser dieselben Startinstanzen machen mussten während die Powergamer Content nachgeschoben bekamen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn die "Powergamer" 15 IDs nach MC mussten um mal in BWL zu starten wieso sollten das die anderen Spieler nicht auch machen ???
Zumindest war der Content damals etwas langlebiger als heutzutage - man kam halt net in Nullkommanix durch, sondern musste mehrere Wochen Equip farmen und dann bei den Bossen an der Taktik feilen. Und als Standardspieler musste man lediglich genausoviel Zeit aufbringen wie die Powergamer um weiter zu kommen - jedoch nur über mehrere Wochen weiter verteilt. Erreichen konnte man trotzdem alles.

Für mich und ich denke viele andere auch stellt WoW ansolut keine Herausforderung mehr dar ... nur weil man es "Content" nennt die Instanz die man schon 10mal durch hat mit anderen Parametern bei den Bossen noch mal zu machen, ist es noch lange kein "Content" , sondern nur ne idiotische Beschäftigungstherapie.
Früher war der "Content" noch ne neue Raidinstanz - aber die Mühe macht sich Blizz ja schon lange net mehr...

Von mir aus kann jeder anderer Meinung sein - erfreut euch am "genialen" Content - evtl bringt Blizz ja demnächst nen coolen neuen Content Patch mit nem neuem Hardmode für van Cleef und 25 neuen Achievements dazu.


----------



## Enyalios (22. Oktober 2009)

zhorin schrieb:


> Wenn die "Powergamer" 15 IDs nach MC mussten um mal in BWL zu starten wieso sollten das die anderen Spieler nicht auch machen ???
> Zumindest war der Content damals etwas langlebiger als heutzutage - man kam halt net in Nullkommanix durch, sondern musste mehrere Wochen Equip farmen und dann bei den Bossen an der Taktik feilen. Und als Standardspieler musste man lediglich genausoviel Zeit aufbringen wie die Powergamer um weiter zu kommen - jedoch nur über mehrere Wochen weiter verteilt. Erreichen konnte man trotzdem alles.



Ich denke nicht das der Großteil der Verfechter hier die Zeiten kennt als man blaue Teile mit Feuerresi farmte nur um etwas länger zu überleben.

Schöne Zeit damals gewesen aber endgültig vorbei und wird auch nicht wieder kommen.


----------



## Sausage (22. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Meinung an nichts festmachen kannst ist deine Meinung wertlos


Er würde jetzt sagen:
"Ich bin im Internet, ich muss mich nicht rechtfertigen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killer2009 (22. Oktober 2009)

Man muss sich auch manchmal mit den ganzen noobs herumschlagen... hatte ich auch schon mal  in Pdc 5er hc nur ich wusste dass man beim 2.ten boss erst den Priester umhauen muss




LG Killer2009


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2009)

zhorin schrieb:


> Wenn die "Powergamer" 15 IDs nach MC mussten um mal in BWL zu starten wieso sollten das die anderen Spieler nicht auch machen ???
> Zumindest war der Content damals etwas langlebiger als heutzutage - man kam halt net in Nullkommanix durch, sondern musste mehrere Wochen Equip farmen und dann bei den Bossen an der Taktik feilen.



Es geht den Whinern doch nur darum dass es für Spieler mit unbegrenzt Zeit schwerer geworden ist sich von den Normalos abzuheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 60er Content war damals einfach grottenschlecht. Auch der 70er war nicht wirklich prall. Mit WOTLK hat es mir das PvE jedenfalls mehr Spass gemacht.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (22. Oktober 2009)

Also um merere Ecken hat der TE eigentlich schon recht.
Definieren wir mal die ersten Posts:
Algalon.
Gut Algalon ist schon was schwerer, aber wenn man ds Equip hat und einigermassen weiss wie er geht ist der auch zu schlagen.
Ich will mal eins ansprechen.
Algalon ist vielleicht ein schwerer Boss, vielleicht auch Yogg-Saron ABER der Weg zu ihnen ist Kinderkram.
Das einzige wo es bei uns etwas Mangelt ist,das einer nicht versteht was bei Hodir zutun ist, der Rest ist so einfach das ich Nebenbei ein Buch lese (Elfenritter sehr spannend;D).
Es gibt sicher vereinzelt einige Bosse die wirklich was abverlangen, ABER die meisten sind so einfach das selbst ein 8 Jähriger sie schafft.
Zum Beispiel:
Damals zu Classic war alles etwas sehr schwer das gebe ich zu, man hätte das ganze ein Fünckhen einfacher gestalten können, aber das Heutzutage ist ein Witz. Ich leg so einen Nuppelpala in PDC Nonhero der Nebenbei so einfach ist, das selbst ein Goblin in Unterhose den selbst besiegen könnte, und bekomme Epics hinterhergeschmissen. Wisst ihr noch damals? Ich gebe zu viel geraidet habe ich in Classic nicht, aber wenn man Episches Zeug wollte musste man auch Epische Taten vollbringen. Zum Beispiel Ragnaros und MC. Da hies es net "Wir gehen rein und sind inner Stunde Clear" Nix da das dauerte Stunden und war Taktikaufwendig.
Die Rüstungen hatten noch für normale Rollenspieler/Fantasyliebhaber ein schönes Detail und waren einfach nur super. Heutzutage geht es nur um einige Dinge:
Viel Nebel
Viele Farben
Viel "Coolnes"
Viel Kiddywert.
Ich meine seht euch doch mal das Magier T1 an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UNd nun:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



T1 Stellte noch so dar:
_Ich bin ein einigermasen Starker Magister der Magie._
t10:
_Ich bin eh stärker als Rohnin verzieht euch! Ich bin zu stark!_

Dann die ganzen Addons:
Damals fragte dich keiner:
"DPS?" "HPS?" "Itemlevel?" "Archievments?" "Economy Class/Buisnessklass platz?". da waren Erfahrung und können wichtig.

Also ehrlich wer denkt das World of Warcraft noch Herausforderungen hat, sollte mal einige andere Spiele spielen, denn manche Offline Fantasygames sind Anspruchsvoller als das. Heutzutage Unterwandern wir die Gegner ja schon:
Ghul:" Wollte heut nicht so ein Raid hier durch?"
Geist: "Jaja glaub ich auch wo isn der?"
Zombie: "Hey pennt ihr der Raid hat euch gerade unterwandert?!".
Ghul&Geist: "Ähhh was?" *Sehen einem 10 Mann Raid hinterher die fröhlich an ihnen vorbeigerannt sind*
Das soll darstellen das die Inis teilweise so einfach sind, das ich schon garnicht merke das ich Raide, und die Mobs eh nur Reihenweise umfallen.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (22. Oktober 2009)

dafür das es so einfach ist gibt es mitlerweile acuh viele deppen die trotz epix nix hinbekommen des schraub den schwierigkeitsgrad wieder hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na aber mal ehrlich macht mal HM und PdOK oder als Krönung Algalin. der fight hat was und macht jede menge fun... aber wie viele können das schon beurteilen?

Klar es ist einfachher als SW vor dem kiddiepatch aber es schaffen nur noch die Topgilden alle schweren events zu meistern. mit randoms geht da net viel egal wie des gear ist und mit Ice Crown und dem hero modus gibts die besten items acuh net für gelegenheitsspieler sondern für die top gilden, der vorteil ist aber, dass es ALLEN möglcih ist arthas zu killen und das find ich gut. auf hero stellen wenns zu einfach ist kann man ja immer noch.

Viele wollen acuh einfach nur den content sehen, da kann man net ein spiel für ca. 3% der gamer machen die es acuh schaffen könnten


----------



## Sausage (22. Oktober 2009)

Man muss sich in dem Thema, also der "Einfachheit" der Bosse, immer bewusst machen, dass zu Classic Zeiten alles neu war. Jetzt sind wir im 2. Addon, sind auf dem Weg Richtung Endcontent und wissen einfach mittlerweile, wie Raiden abläuft, was son Bosskampf ist, und wir werden alle stärker im Einzel- und Zusammenspiel im Raid. Die Bosse sind deutlich stärker als noch zu Classic-Zeiten und sie haben im Hardmode auch einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad, als die Bosse auf vergleichbarer Schwierigkeitsebene (Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass T7-Content dem T4-Content entspricht, T8 dem T5 usw.) zu BC-Zeiten.
Nehmt doch mal als Beispiel Ulduar-Hardmodes und die Bosse im SSC her. 
Hydross entspricht etwa dem Niveau vom Flammenlevi/dem XT im 25er Hardmode.
Lurker ist auch etwa auf dem Niveau.
Leotheras der Blinde.. mhh.. schwer einzuschätzen. Aber ich würde mal sagen Thorim-Hard-Niveau 25 (manche werden evtl. sagen "Hodir-Hard-NIveau 25", aber der Hodir-Hardmodekampf entspricht dem Normalmode ja zu 100%)
Karathress und Morogrim sind auch auf diesem Thorim-Niveau, evtl. sogar noch Rat Hardmode.
Dann haben wir noch die Lady Vashj. Diese Dame kommt noch etwa so auf Vexaz Hard niveau.

Folglich hätten Mimiron, Freya, Yogg-Saron Hardmodes und vorallem Algalon nicht mal einen annähernden Pendant in SSC. Einen Kael'thas könnte man wohl noch auf Yogg-Saron Hardmode-Niveau setzen.
Merkt ihr was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (22. Oktober 2009)

Ach komm....60% haben auf Ja geklickt. Außerdem macht es eh keinen Sinn mehr Equip zu farmen, denn nach dem was du im Post geschrieben hast müsstest du doch erfahren genug sein um zu wissen, dass es mit jeder Erweiterung maximal 1-2 Level dauert, dann biste dein ''obergeiles imba t-wasweißichwas'' los und läufst mit grünem Zeug rum. Naja was soll's heul weiter 'rum das Spiel wär zu einfach, für mich ist und bleibt sogar Yogg-Saron noch ziemlich fern.....muss erstmal an Hodir und Mimiron vorbei. (im 10er normal)


----------



## Neitmaer (22. Oktober 2009)

Nur weil viele Mitspieler die Herausforderung nicht annehmen, heißt das nicht dass die Herausforderung nicht da ist.

Geändert hat sich bei näherer Betrachtung im Vergleich zu classic gar nicht so viel wie alle immer denken. Vorq sind weggefallen, Resigear ist nicht mehr umbedingt nötig etc. Einfach n paar unbedeutende Erleichterungen. (Und nein das hat früher nicht Spaß gemacht diese Q zu machen, es war eine leidige Pflicht)

Das was früher der Boss an Schwierigkeit brachte bringt heute der entsprechende HM. Mit der Umstellung auf HMs kommen nur viele iwie nicht zurecht und denken es sei ja alles sooo viel einfacher.

Eine weitere Rolle dürfte die Routine die sich bei vielen Einsteigern mittlerweile eingeschlichen hat spielen. Diese Mitspieler die ihren Einstieg erst im späteren Verlauf von classic WoW oder BC hatten erleben die WoW nun nicht mehr als was völlig neues in dem man sich erst zurechtfinden muss, und indem einem alles sehr viel schwerer vorkommt weil man es nicht kennt. Diese Mitspieler kennen mittlerweile die Abläufe und empfinden alles als eintönig, langweilig und einfach.

Fazit:

Wenn ihr Spielspaß wollt müsst ihr euch schon auch drauf einlassen, tut ihr das nicht und meckert immer weiter werdet ihr vermutlich auch keinen Spielspaß mehr in WoW erleben können. Daran ist dann aber nicht Blizzard Schuld sondern ganz allein ihr selbst.


----------



## DreiHaare (22. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man von seiner Gilde durch die Inis und Instanzen geschleppt wird, kann man sicher nicht von einer Herausforderung sprechen. Das aber konnte man auch früher nicht.
Wenn du Herausforderungen willst...wieso zum Henker lässt du dich dann mit Boon-klamotten durch die Instanzen schleifen? Wo soll denn da die Herausforderung bleiben?

Ich kann dieses ewige Gejammer nicht mehr lesen, von wegen die Inis sind zu leicht. Wenn die 10 Spieler gerade mal Ulduar-fähig sind von der Ausstattung her, ist es sehr wohl eine Herausforderung. Wenn ich mich mit meinen Gurkenklamotten von anderen Spielern mit PdK-25-Ausrüstung durcheulen lasse, ist es natürlich ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## mimoun (22. Oktober 2009)

ich kenne noch eine sehr harte herausforderung und die hat selten-garnicht jeder und zwar hol dir alle erfolge im spiel da haste deine herausforderung und kannst du auch noch posen.also wenn du das bewältigt hast dann kannst du heulen.


----------



## Uoden (22. Oktober 2009)

wow hat noch viele herausforderungen meiner meinung nach. such dir die raus die dir am meisten spass macht und los gehts...oder kündige.
hauptsache du verschonst andere menschen mit dem müll den du so loslässt


nix für ungut


----------



## elnerda (22. Oktober 2009)

die einzige Herausforderung in WoW ist die geblieben das man von Rushgeilen Spielern als "skilled und erfahren" abgestempelt wird


----------



## __FL3X (22. Oktober 2009)

Wer alle Hardmodes geschafft und alle Erfolge erreicht hat, für den gibt es nichts mehr neues !


----------



## Ykkandil (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja, wenn man Hardmodes macht und so... aber ich meine Normal ist alles easy... naja... also Pdk... naxx... Ulduar ist noch ne herausforderung, aber mehr nicht... heros sind easy... und maly geht keiner...

WoW hat kaum mehr was zu bieten... und ich habe vor etwas mehr als nem jahr angefangen (braufest letztes jahr) und da war es noch etwas schwerer, jetzt sind die DDs (meistens) zu blöde aus onys flammen strahl zu gehen... früher war sowas noch bei jedem boss in einer anderen variante vorhanden.-... ketzt st nur noch drauf kloppen...

MfG
Ykk


----------



## Assor (22. Oktober 2009)

Freund hat einen Priest seit weniger als 5 Tagen auf 80. Twink. 2400 Spellpower. 2 T9 Teile (2 Ids halt) und T8 ... Anspruchsvoll.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (22. Oktober 2009)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man Hardmodes macht und so... aber ich meine Normal ist alles easy... naja... also Pdk... naxx... Ulduar ist noch ne herausforderung, aber mehr nicht... heros sind easy... und maly geht keiner...
> 
> WoW hat kaum mehr was zu bieten... und ich habe vor etwas mehr als nem jahr angefangen (braufest letztes jahr) und da war es noch etwas schwerer, jetzt sind die DDs (meistens) zu blöde aus onys flammen strahl zu gehen... früher war sowas noch bei jedem boss in einer anderen variante vorhanden.-... ketzt st nur noch drauf kloppen...
> 
> ...



Schwierigkeitsgrad Normal ist leichter als Hardmode, sehr gut erkannt. Ist auch der Sinn des Ganzen.
Und, ok, wenn einige Personen in deiner Gruppe "unfähig" sind, ist es doch schonwieder eine Herausforderung heil durch die Instanz zu kommen, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Im Allgemeinen hat WoW immernoch einiges  zu bieten, seien es Hardmodes, twinken, PvP, Raiden an sich, Oldschool-spielen, Wow als Wirtschaftssimulation (Auch das gibt es) ...
Und eben diese "Herausforderungen/Spielinhalte" stützen sich auf Interessen.
Leute die Naxxramas clear haben, meinen sie hätten schon alles gesehen, weil sie sich für andere Spielherausforderungen nicht interessieren und hier liegt der Hund begraben!

Typischer Fall von Tunnelblick.


----------



## Haramann (22. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe inständig dass blizz mit cataclysm seinen kurz ändert und nicht jedem lowbob die epics in die fresse schmeißt und schreit:wer will noch was,wer hat noch nich?


----------



## Ykkandil (22. Oktober 2009)

» schrieb:


> Schwierigkeitsgrad Normal ist leichter als Hardmode, sehr gut erkannt. Ist auch der Sinn des Ganzen.
> Und, ok, wenn einige Personen in deiner Gruppe "unfähig" sind, ist es doch schonwieder eine Herausforderung heil durch die Instanz zu kommen, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Im Allgemeinen hat WoW immernoch einiges  zu bieten, seien es Hardmodes, twinken, PvP, Raiden an sich, Oldschool-spielen, Wow als Wirtschaftssimulation (Auch das gibt es) ...
> ...



Naxx 40ger war das beste... habe es leider net sehen können... das war mal schwer


----------



## Totebone (22. Oktober 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Freund hat einen Priest seit weniger als 5 Tagen auf 80. Twink. 2400 Spellpower. 2 T9 Teile (2 Ids halt) und T8 ... Anspruchsvoll.



oh 2 T9 Teile ...... echt viel aussagend........
und wenns sein twink is wurd er auch 100% durch ein paar Raid gezogen .... sagt nix aus


----------



## No_ones (22. Oktober 2009)

stimme den anderen zu ---> hardmode 
cataclysm nur 5 lvl --> mehr endcontent ---> höchstwarscheinlich da mehrere raids in schwierigkeitsstufen aufgeteilt ^^


----------



## Totebone (22. Oktober 2009)

No_ones schrieb:


> stimme den anderen zu ---> hardmode
> cataclysm *nur 5 lvl* --> mehr endcontent ---> höchstwarscheinlich da mehrere raids in schwierigkeitsstufen aufgeteilt ^^



Ach Leute informiert euch doch ma....
die 5Level dauern sogar länger als die 10 vorher .... das is nur ne reine Formalität damit wir nich mit 81 Talentpunkten rumlaufen und mit 5.0 schon bei 100 sind


----------



## No_ones (22. Oktober 2009)

Edit : ach egal ^^ glaube du hast recht 
( hier stand ein großer langer text in dem ich was anderes behauptete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Klaue1609 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss sagen, es gibt in WoW noch genug herausforderungen!
 Ich habe z.B. nicht mal Yogg-Saron gelegt, geschweige denn Algalon.
 PdOK ist ja auch nicht gerad einfach


----------



## Lekraan (22. Oktober 2009)

Keine Herausforderungen? Schau dir Ulduar 25 hard an...oder pdc hero...whatever...

und wenn das clear hast, dann schau dir mal deine Erfolge an ... da hast bestimmt auch noch was zu tun


----------



## evalux (22. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Außerdem macht es eh keinen Sinn mehr Equip zu farmen, denn nach dem was du im Post geschrieben hast müsstest du doch erfahren genug sein um zu wissen, dass es mit jeder Erweiterung maximal 1-2 Level dauert, dann biste dein ''obergeiles imba t-wasweißichwas'' los und läufst mit grünem Zeug rum.


So siehts aus. Equip zu farmen war noch nie so überflüssig wie heute.



> Naja was soll's heul weiter 'rum das Spiel wär zu einfach


Auch wenns schwer ist, muss es nicht zwingend eine Herausforderung sein.



> Wer alle Hardmodes geschafft und alle Erfolge erreicht hat, für den gibt es nichts mehr neues !


Hab ich beides nicht und trotzdem gibts für mich nix neues.



> Im Allgemeinen hat WoW immernoch einiges zu bieten, seien es Hardmodes, twinken, PvP, Raiden an sich, Oldschool-spielen, Wow als Wirtschaftssimulation (Auch das gibt es) ...



Nenn es Whinerei, aber Hardmodes sind für mich eher Masochismus, nicht wirklioch interessant, und ob sich twinken angesichts der Tatsache , dass zwischen 1 und 80 praktisch  !!NIX !! los ist, so sehr lohnt, weiss ich auch nicht, PVP is nur was für Leute, die das auch wirklich wollen, Raiden ist langweilige Arbeit, Oldschool-Raiden is nur noch Achievement-Abrushen, sowas wie Zeit um sich die Atmosphäre mal reinzuziehen hat irgendwie keiner weil ogog abgreifen un los in die nächste Oldschool-Ini, WoW als Wirtschaftssimulation is so toll wie ne Inflations-Simulation......

...klar, wer damit leben kann, den wirds net stören. Aber wens stört, der schreibt das hier auch. Warum auch nicht ? Selbst schuld, wenn du dich langweilst ? Klar, musst ja nicht WoW spielen...


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> ich hoffe inständig dass blizz mit cataclysm seinen kurz ändert und nicht jedem lowbob die epics in die fresse schmeißt und schreit:wer will noch was,wer hat noch nich?



Sagte jemand dessen erstes MMO Wow war weils vorher zu schwer und zu kompliziert war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. Oktober 2009)

"ich hoffe inständig dass blizz mit cataclysm seinen kurz ändert..."

Ist das der Bruder von Kurt?


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (22. Oktober 2009)

Hmh... Also wenn du keine Herausforderung mehr siehst und deswege kein spass mehr mach hör auf.
Habe ich auch.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Frage ist nur, WENN er was anderes spielen will, was soll er dann zocken am MMO Markt?
Aion ist toll (und kein Grinder, jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber PvE ist lahm und sicher nicht härter  als in WoW.
WAR... naja, kein Thema bezüglich PvE.
HdRO auch toll, mein Favorit neben WoW, aber hart? Neee. Nicht wirklich.
Also ich kenn kein (größeres) MMO, woi man das , was WoW angeblich nicht mehr hat, finden würde.


----------



## EisblockError (22. Oktober 2009)

mimimimi


Ja, ich see eine Herausforderung, meine Herausforderung ist es, so wenig wie möglich zu sterben


----------



## Totebone (22. Oktober 2009)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Hmh... Also wenn du keine Herausforderung mehr siehst und deswege kein spass mehr mach hör auf.
> Habe ich auch.



Und warum geisterst du dann in wow foren rum? ^^


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Also ich kenn kein (größeres) MMO, woi man das , was WoW angeblich nicht mehr hat, finden würde.



Och das kannst Du schon in DDO haben. Der Drache war monatelang nicht legbar und ein Wipe beim Boss bedeutete dass Du erst nächste Woche wieder antanzen durftest.
Beim Titan der danach kam das Gleiche.
Ich bin mir sicher es gibt genug MMO's da draussen wo man die gewünschte Herausforderung finden kann und wenn es nur ein bockschwerer Asia Grinder ist.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (22. Oktober 2009)

Wirkliche Herausforderungen habe ich im echten Leben genug, da brauch nicht noch welche im Spiel.
Hör auf, aber bitte geh doch nicht der Community mit sowas auf den Senkel^^


----------



## evalux (22. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Aion ist toll (und kein Grinder, jaja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nenn mich n Fanboy, aber Aion an sich is weitaus härter als WoW, vielleicht nicht im Endgame, aber in fast allen anderen Dingen. Im jetzigen Stadium kann man das Spiel noch als Herausforderung sehn, die auch wirklich eine ist. Allein schon die Maximalstufe zu erreichen ist hier schon eine achtenswerte Sache, die die allermeisten noch nicht geschafft haben.

Dem Stil und der Leichtigkeit von WoW wird sicherlich derzeit kein Spiel gerecht, aber von der derzeitigen Elitisierung der Spielerschaft wie in WoW ist im Prinzip jedes Konkurrenzspiel zu WoW noch meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Allysekos (22. Oktober 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> pdok ,algalon....




THIS!


----------



## fabdiem (22. Oktober 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> ich hoffe inständig dass blizz mit cataclysm seinen kurz ändert und nicht jedem lowbob die epics in die fresse schmeißt und schreit:wer will noch was,wer hat noch nich?



hoffentlich behalten sie den kurs bei, sonst kann ich vergessn meine twinks zu equippen Oo
ich begrüße es auch dass in hero ini ab 3.3 marken des triumphs droppen

bekommt halt jeder lowbob das eq, was ich mir vor 3.3 mit marken und bossruns ersammelt hat
man bekommt ja jetzt scho 50+ marken die woche

@topic
naja naxx war ja mal gar keine herausforderung
nur die erfolge für dies ja nur drakes und titel gab^^

ulduar hab ich net mal general gesehn

und pdk25er jetzt letze woche erstemal clear

wer herausforderung und high-end eq haben will, geht halt (wie zigmal hier gesagt)
pdk25 hero





evalux schrieb:


> Allein schon die Maximalstufe zu erreichen ist hier schon eine achtenswerte Sache, die die allermeisten noch nicht geschafft haben.



hm lol bei start von wow wars auch ne achtenswerte sache wenn man die maximalstufe erreicht hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is ken wunder das des bei aion genauso is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (22. Oktober 2009)

Unglaublich...

Jetzt wird sogar Aion mit WoW verglichen...
Sowas passiert wenn man sonst keine anderen Argumente mehr gegen WoW bringen kann..


----------



## evalux (22. Oktober 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> hm lol bei start von wow wars auch ne achtenswerte sache wenn man die maximalstufe erreicht hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also wenn ich mir den Anfangspost durchlese und jetz den Kommentar hier, sag ich nur : Selfpwnd !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mechalikus (22. Oktober 2009)

Für mich ist wow leider keine herausforderung mehr mann sehe einfach mal denn anfang von dem derzeitigen add-on!
Naxxramas 25 ich erinnere mich noch an denn mom als die meldung kam die welt beste gilde hat es gecleart als erste woooooow riesen spektakel ende der nächsten id clearten wir es mit meiner Gilde (kleines bild meiner gildenmitglieder: 64Jahre alter rentner 42Jahre alte allein erziehende mutter die berufstätig is   und bla bla usw.) was viele als noob´s bezeichnen *schmunzel*  Zu demm raid wo wir dann vor flickwerk standen und uns klar wurden hier fehlt dps schauten wir einfach eben mal auf die zeit die die caster untätig waren und da da steckt der fehler wenn 2 caster theoretisch nur rum standen okay fehler korrigiert locker vor der zeit geschafft!! ( Mit eq wo mann heute nicht einmal mehr eine grp für hdb nh  findet)!


Und warum nicht eq lassen wenn Blizz es ja sozusagen provoziert durch nicht anspruchsvolle Raids wo es sich ein schlecht eq raid leisten kann denn mage sein klo gang zu erlauben wärend des boss kampfes!!??

Die nicht vorhandene herausforderung machte sich in unsere gilde und denn partner gilden bemerkbar es gingen seit naxx bis ulduar insgesamt 32 von 71 member die alle noch wow classic mitgezockt haben, 26 verkauften ihren acc und der rest will sich das nächste add-on noch anschauen!

Ich zu meinen teil sage wow hat mit wotlk viele seiner spieler verloren die von anfang an da waren!
Aber einige sagen"wow hat so viele spieler" was sie dann ja auch zeigen in ihrer Pressekonferenz wahrscheilich nach demm release des nächsten add-on´s wo viele spieler wie ich z.B ihren acc wieder aktiviren und schauen wie es ist! WoW wurde so die Herausforderung genommen da der größte teil leider nur noch aus lauf kundschafft besteht!!


----------



## Sili (22. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine Zeit, da war es eine Herausforderung, den Schwarzen Tempel überhaupt mal zu betreten. Für viele war es schon eine Herausforderung, die beiden Raid-Inis dafür, SSC und TK, überhaupt zusammenzukriegen. Weil man dazu Kara-Equip brauchte, und für Kara brauchtes du auch ne Pre, die durch glaube 5 Inis ging. Damals war sogar die Onyxia-Pre noch ne Herausforderung, trotz Stufe 70. Damals war Rüstungs- oder Waffenschmied noch ne Herausforderung.
> 
> Im Vergleich dazu sind die Herausforderungen von heute eher Masochismus. Kill den Boss, den du schon hundertmal gekillt hast, jetz aber im Noobgruppen-Modus, und bekomme dafür Loot, den eh keine Sau interessiert. Denn kein Endgame-Loot von heute hat auch nur annähernd die Faszination von Thunderfury damals. Oder auch nur ein Schulterteil aus Naxx zu 60er Zeiten.






Ch4zer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was du meinst und denke genauso. Hab mit Main und Twinks PDOK 10er (also PDK 10er hc/hm für die, die damit nichts anfangen können) clear, mit meinem Main PDOK 25er clear und es ist alles derselbe Einheitsbrei :/
> 
> Die PDOK Geschichten waren zwar zu erarbeiten und anfangs nicht grade das leichteste, bevor die Taktik bekannt/eingespielt ist aber jetzt klappts jedes Mal ohne Probleme und ist einfach EQ abfarmen.
> 
> ...






zhorin schrieb:


> Wenn die "Powergamer" 15 IDs nach MC mussten um mal in BWL zu starten wieso sollten das die anderen Spieler nicht auch machen ???
> Zumindest war der Content damals etwas langlebiger als heutzutage - man kam halt net in Nullkommanix durch, sondern musste mehrere Wochen Equip farmen und dann bei den Bossen an der Taktik feilen. Und als Standardspieler musste man lediglich genausoviel Zeit aufbringen wie die Powergamer um weiter zu kommen - jedoch nur über mehrere Wochen weiter verteilt. Erreichen konnte man trotzdem alles.
> 
> Für mich und ich denke viele andere auch stellt WoW ansolut keine Herausforderung mehr dar ... nur weil man es "Content" nennt die Instanz die man schon 10mal durch hat mit anderen Parametern bei den Bossen noch mal zu machen, ist es noch lange kein "Content" , sondern nur ne idiotische Beschäftigungstherapie.
> ...






Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Also um merere Ecken hat der TE eigentlich schon recht.
> Definieren wir mal die ersten Posts:
> Algalon.
> Gut Algalon ist schon was schwerer, aber wenn man ds Equip hat und einigermassen weiss wie er geht ist der auch zu schlagen.
> ...



danke.



cheekoh schrieb:


> OMG wenn ich den ganzen schund hier lese krieg ich augenkrebs...
> 
> keine herrausforderung? dann kündige...
> 
> ...



WoW, entweder du bist Chuck Norris, ein deutschtürke, oder extrem zurückgeblieben, das du sowas ablässt.



Uoden schrieb:


> wow hat noch viele herausforderungen meiner meinung nach. such dir die raus die dir am meisten spass macht und los gehts...oder kündige.
> hauptsache du verschonst andere menschen mit dem müll den du so loslässt
> 
> 
> nix für ungut



Wieso liest dus denn?
Kaufst du dir auch jeden Tag jeder Zeitung am kiosk und beschwerst dich bei der MickyMaus dass ihre Geschichten Kinderkram sind?
Wenn du antwortest bist du ja selbst schuld


----------



## Topfkopf (22. Oktober 2009)

@te: Ich hab in meinem Spiel X3 jetzt knappe 200 Stunden spielzeit, ich hab mehrere fabriken, zerstörer, eine große anzahl an Jägern. ich bin extrem vermögend und hab alle sektoren erkundet die es gibt, ich hab shcon gegen jedes mögliche schiff gekämpft, fast jede kleine mission gemacht. Und nun hab ich plötzlich keine herausforderung mehr? Da muss der letzte Patch dran schuld sein, ich glaub ich verklag Egosoft...

Ne mal im ernst, ich fidn WoW auch langweilig, das kommt aber nur daher weil ich schon fast alles gesehen hab, und keine lust aufs Twinken habe. ansonsten: probiers doch mal mit der anderen Fraktion aus, spiel mal ne andere klasse, oder hör einfach auf und kauf dir andere Spiele bis Cataclysm rauskommt. Und dann lvl auch nich so schnell wie möglich hoch sondern lass dir ganz gemütlich zeit, dann machts auch wieder spass, zumindest bis du dann durch alle neuen inis und raids durch bist.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> Quooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooote weil nix zu sagen hat



gratz


----------



## heyhey (22. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann dir nur sagen ich habe noch eine Herausforderung in wow zwar habe ich im 10er schon insanity jedoch im 25iger beisen wir uns an anub die zähne aus bzw haben unsere tanks noch nicht das nötige gear dafür.


----------



## Galadith (22. Oktober 2009)

Spiel PvP und werd Gladi in allen 3 Brackets, damit solltest du erstmal ein wenig beschäftigt sein!


----------



## Totebone (22. Oktober 2009)

Mechalikus schrieb:


> Und warum nicht eq lassen wenn Blizz es ja sozusagen provoziert durch nicht anspruchsvolle Raids wo es sich ein schlecht eq raid leisten kann denn mage sein klo gang zu erlauben wärend des boss kampfes!!??



In Classic wars erlaubt ...... wer kennt nich die Geschichten von den Warri tanks "So ich hab genug Aggro aufgebaut, ich geh mal Duschen"


----------



## Mechalikus (22. Oktober 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was du meinst und denke genauso. Hab mit Main und Twinks PDOK 10er (also PDK 10er hc/hm für die, die damit nichts anfangen können) clear, mit meinem Main PDOK 25er clear und es ist alles derselbe Einheitsbrei :/
> 
> Die PDOK Geschichten waren zwar zu erarbeiten und anfangs nicht grade das leichteste, bevor die Taktik bekannt/eingespielt ist aber jetzt klappts jedes Mal ohne Probleme und ist einfach EQ abfarmen.
> 
> ...



Blizzard hat erkannt das einige leute schneller im end game sind als das sie die guides für ihre klasse lesen könne...........


----------



## Topfkopf (22. Oktober 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was du meinst und denke genauso. Hab mit Main und Twinks PDOK 10er (also PDK 10er hc/hm für die, die damit nichts anfangen können) clear, mit meinem Main PDOK 25er clear und es ist alles derselbe Einheitsbrei :/
> 
> Die PDOK Geschichten waren zwar zu erarbeiten und anfangs nicht grade das leichteste, bevor die Taktik bekannt/eingespielt ist aber jetzt klappts jedes Mal ohne Probleme und ist einfach EQ abfarmen.
> 
> ...



1. denn egh keine randoms, wenn du doch ach soviel ahnung hast dann solltest du doch wohl schnell nen stamm finden oder? Wenn du nicht so gut bist dann freu dich doch weil es dir auch zu gute kommt. 2.wenn eh alle auf ein attribut setzen müssen weil nix anderes mehr möglich is dann dürften auch alle mit dem warhscheinlich wieder für marken erhältlichem EQ den gleichen schaden machen, gleich viel aushalten und gleichgut heilen können wie die "pros" die ihre klasse kennen. dann brauch ich wenigstens nicht warten bis sich einer der achsoheiligen Pros dazu herablässt sich meiner randomgrp anzuschließen.


----------



## Freelancer (22. Oktober 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizzard leistet gute Arbeit mit dem Content.
> Die Casuals können die Raids sehen und machen und wer die Herrausforderung sucht der findet sie auch.




/sign

Unser Server hat vor 2 wochen das erste mal Algalon 25er gelegt und pdok hat noch keine Gilde clear und das ist auf vielen Servern so also so einfach ist es auch nicht 


Und classic war doch auch Müll ich hab nur für t1 5 Monate gebraucht also finde ich es so wie es ist ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute gibt es halt normal für alle und hero für die guten Spieler  


Gehe mal random in eine Instanz dann wirst du sehen das es nicht einfach ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> gratz



thx


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. Oktober 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> thx



Ne du doch nich.


----------



## tamirok (23. Oktober 2009)

2/3 des wow spieler sind gelangweilt der rest besteht aus bots/neulingen/fanboys
wieso die meisten nicht gehen ist ja klar bis jetzt ist kein spiel gut genug für die verwöhnt halt aion hat zwar potenzial aber grinden geht heftig am arsch  mim neuen patch wird sichs hoffentlich ändern  damit geb ich euch einen freiflame über meine aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ah und dadurch das man so schnell erfolge kassiert steigt der suchtfaktor darum wird die alters begrenzung überdacht von manchen... nicht um euch zu schaden nur um euch zu beschützen... aber soweit ichd ie wow com kenne besteht sie zu 80% aus dummen fetten kindern/erwachsenen gibt zwar ausnahmen die sind aber rar


----------



## Drop-Dead (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Ne du doch nich.



ich weiß aber postecount +1 ^^

huch schon wieder


----------



## bluewhiteangel (23. Oktober 2009)

Und nu? Kein mimimi mehr?=(
Ich finde, selbst WoW kann ne Herausforderung sein, indem man sich mal "andere" Ziele steckt. Und nicht nur EPIIIIIIIXXXXX und drölfmillarden dps, sondern mal low pvp machen, ne party steigen lassen, selbstn paar "außergewöhnliche" Raids starten(Ich erinner mich noch an http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS71t-aWAMw zb..mach sowas doch mal nach, nur halt in kleiner...mal was anderes ausprobieren)...
Es gibt so viel, womit man Spaß haben kann, aber wenn "früher immer alles besser war", dann sieht man natürlich nicht, wie schön es heute sein kann.


----------



## Freelancer (23. Oktober 2009)

> Ich gebe zu viel geraidet habe ich in Classic nicht, aber wenn man Episches Zeug wollte musste man auch Epische Taten vollbringen. Zum Beispiel Ragnaros und MC



ja nee ist klar was war da episch dran? mit 40 Leuten die spielen konnten war es auch nur ein trashmob ^^

Am besten finde ich immer die hier große Sprüche klopfen und mimi machen haben nicht mal ihr chars angeben im Profil und sind mit Sicherheit die ersten die alles für Marken haben und heulen wenn sie keine epics bekommen 

aber die meckern eh nur weil sie außer wow nix anderes im Leben haben und jetzt 3 tage nach id Reset nicht wissen was sie mit sich anfangen sollen  

Tipp

Geht mal an die frische Luft und sucht euch Freunde im Rl  und dann werdet ihr feststellen das was Blizz da macht ist genau das richtige für min. 1o Mio. wow spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alschaffar (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja...vielleicht hat der TE ja das falsche Wort "Herausforderung" benutzt...vielleicht meinte er langweilig.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kleiner Unterschied!!
So ein Game ist - rein vom Prinzip her - doch immer "gleich": Gold farmen, Mobs verprügeln, Bosse legen. Die Bosse / Movement usw. wird immer anders sein, sicherlich, aber das Prinzip bleibt gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann heißt es aber: Acc kündigen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder einfach mal ne Woche oder zwei nix machen

das war mein Senf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (23. Oktober 2009)

Durchschleifen und equipen lassen um danach einen auf dicke Hose zu machen und schreien das alles zu leicht ist.

Das sind mir immernoch die liebsten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narijadrow (23. Oktober 2009)

*schmunzelt*.... ich find es immer wieder geil wie man sich so zerfetzt und flamed... - 
mag ja sein das viele es gut finden das alles so easy is ...- und ja es ist einfach easy - hardmodes hin oder her ich will keine 2 modes für 1 ini sondern lieber 2 inis wo man sich nach und nach vorrankämpft im content und das ist auch das was der TE meinte ... WoW lebte früher davon das der content nicht von allen nach 2 wochen aufm max level gesehen wurde das war motivation ....- heute sieht man bis auf wenige änderungen die bosse halt im 10er schon im 25er isses dann nahezu der gleiche kram nur mit mehr deppen die auf loot warten und dann hast halt noch die pseudo-hardcore variante die mit sicherheit noch nicht jeder depp gesehen hat aber ganz ehrlich verpassen tun die da ja auch nix ... ui na ok gibt halt noch mehr fette stats aufm eq - toll - jenes unterscheidet sich aber kaum von den anderen weder optisch und was den content betrifft sind die bonusstats zudem auch egal weil man in der regel eh schon gear ohne ende hat um fast alles umzuklatschen bevor man hardmodes macht also wo is da die motivation? wenn das OPequip nen nutzen hätte für was brauchbar wäre dann ok aber es macht das einfache nur noch einfacher mehr nicht - denn spielerische leistung wird momentan kaum abverlangt... und das ist eben jenes was vielen alten playern nicht gefällt... viele möglichkeiten die die einzelnen chars haben sind einfach nicht mehr notwenig ... viele klassen sind nur noch mit wenig hingabe und know how gut zu spielen... man wird für fehler im raid nicht mehr so bestraft und hero inis sind ihre bezeichnung in keiner weise wert... 
und ja mag sein das der ein oder andere zuviel zeit vor dem game verbracht hat und das game auch dazu anregte zuviel zeit zu investieren .... - aber lasst doch jene entscheidung der individuellen freizeitgestaltung bitte der betroffenen person... und an all jene die halt in wow gern ein game haben wo sie mit 2-4 stunden die woche was reissen wollen: ich gönn euch mit sicherheit eure erfolge aber ich spiele kein mmog und schon gar nicht eines von blizzard um mit 5 stunden pro woche allen herausforderungen gewachsen zu sein ja dann kann ich mir auch alle halbe jahre nen offline game holen fahr ich günstiger mit... ein mmog ist als timesink konzipiert und soll langzeitmotivation bieten und langzeit motivation ist bei nem monatlichen beitrag sicher nicht innerhalb von 4 wochen das meiste von interesse gesehen zu haben.... wenn ihr es als ein tertiäres hobby anseht dann seht doch bitte auch nicht die notwendigkeit das die meisten anderen das genauso sehen.... 

vorallem find ich in diesem threat mal wieder genial das einige leut meinen das manche person wow als rl-erfolgs ersatz brauchen - und dies ganz besonders da die masse der hier ansässigen community netmal nen richtiges ausgefülltes RL hat... rein altersbedingt.... von daher schweigt euch doch einfach mal aus - ansonsten bleibt da noch die gegenfrage mit den worten einiger hier : zeigt mir doch mal euer RL welches so ausgefüllt ist und mit erfolg belastet ist das ihr es in keinsterweise selbst nötig habt in einer online welt irgendeine herausforderung zu erleben ....<- ihr merkt vielleicht das ihr genauso wie jeder andere ein anliegen darin seht zu spielen unabhängig vom RL

sache ist einfach die das WoW für viele alteingesessene spieler nichts interessantes mehr ins sachen abwechslung und spielerischer qualität zu bieten hat (und nein dumme archievements zu sammeln ist keine motivation) <- das ist die meinung des TEs und dem stimme ich wie man merkt voll zu... 

und ja ich hab nen rl hab andere hobbies, nen guten job, nen vierrad, freundin, betreibe aktiv sport, kinder noch nicht, und habe trotzdem die zeit oft und lange wow zu spielen und mag dies auch, besonders nach nem langen arbeitstag - ja ich vote für mehr herausfordernden content mit mehr abwechslung trotz allem ...  und nein ich sehe nicht die notwendigkeit von groß und kleinschreibung und zeichensetzung - der der interessiert ist kann das auch so lesen - fürs textverständnis ist rechtschreibung nicht zwingend von nöten das ist sogar wissenschaftlich bewiesen..... also spart euch jegliches comment dazu ....
so c ya gn8


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Narijadrow schrieb:


> *schmunzelt*.... ich find es immer wieder geil wie man sich so zerfetzt und flamed... -
> mag ja sein das viele es gut finden das alles so easy is ...- und ja es ist einfach easy - hardmodes hin oder her ich will keine 2 modes für 1 ini sondern lieber 2 inis wo man sich nach und nach vorrankämpft im content und das ist auch das was der TE meinte ... WoW lebte früher davon das der content nicht von allen nach 2 wochen aufm max level gesehen wurde das war motivation ....- heute sieht man bis auf wenige änderungen die bosse halt im 10er schon im 25er isses dann nahezu der gleiche kram nur mit mehr deppen die auf loot warten und dann hast halt noch die pseudo-hardcore variante die mit sicherheit noch nicht jeder depp gesehen hat aber ganz ehrlich verpassen tun die da ja auch nix ... ui na ok gibt halt noch mehr fette stats aufm eq - toll - jenes unterscheidet sich aber kaum von den anderen weder optisch und was den content betrifft sind die bonusstats zudem auch egal weil man in der regel eh schon gear ohne ende hat um fast alles umzuklatschen bevor man hardmodes macht also wo is da die motivation? wenn das OPequip nen nutzen hätte für was brauchbar wäre dann ok aber es macht das einfache nur noch einfacher mehr nicht - denn spielerische leistung wird momentan kaum abverlangt... und das ist eben jenes was vielen alten playern nicht gefällt... viele möglichkeiten die die einzelnen chars haben sind einfach nicht mehr notwenig ... viele klassen sind nur noch mit wenig hingabe und know how gut zu spielen... man wird für fehler im raid nicht mehr so bestraft und hero inis sind ihre bezeichnung in keiner weise wert...
> und ja mag sein das der ein oder andere zuviel zeit vor dem game verbracht hat und das game auch dazu anregte zuviel zeit zu investieren .... - aber lasst doch jene entscheidung der individuellen freizeitgestaltung bitte der betroffenen person... und an all jene die halt in wow gern ein game haben wo sie mit 2-4 stunden die woche was reissen wollen: ich gönn euch mit sicherheit eure erfolge aber ich spiele kein mmog und schon gar nicht eines von blizzard um mit 5 stunden pro woche allen herausforderungen gewachsen zu sein ja dann kann ich mir auch alle halbe jahre nen offline game holen fahr ich günstiger mit... ein mmog ist als timesink konzipiert und soll langzeitmotivation bieten und langzeit motivation ist bei nem monatlichen beitrag sicher nicht innerhalb von 4 wochen das meiste von interesse gesehen zu haben.... wenn ihr es als ein tertiäres hobby anseht dann seht doch bitte auch nicht die notwendigkeit das die meisten anderen das genauso sehen....
> 
> ...



Aua, da bin ich wohl grad voll gegen die WALL OF TEXT gelaufen... kritisch und so.


----------



## Ixidus (23. Oktober 2009)

instanity run, algalon, alone


----------



## Curumir (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab meinen Spaß in PdK10 Nhc und Uldu etc. Was will ich mehr?


----------



## Strickjacke (23. Oktober 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> ich hoffe inständig dass blizz mit cataclysm seinen kurz ändert und nicht jedem lowbob die epics in die fresse schmeißt und schreit:wer will noch was,wer hat noch nich?




Is nich - Denn es zahlen definitiv MEHR  C A S U A L S  für das Game und da Blizzard ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen ist, wird es eher noch Casual-freundlicher.

Und nun geh weinen!


----------



## Karoluss (23. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ich hier lese, das Mc schwer gewesen sein soll, muss ich echt lachen...

Ich weiss noch genau, dass wir mit unserem 40er Raid gleich am ersten MC-Abend die ersten drei Bosse down hatten und Ragnaros war, wenn alle eine vernünftige Resi hatten auch nur nen Witz: Erst tank und Spank, dann Adds-Phase, dann wieder Tank und Spank, das war net wirklich schwer, auch der lag relativ schnell im Dreck, bzw. in der Lava...

Klar, ich hab Classic auch geliebt und manchmal denke ich auch an die gute alte Zeit zurück, aber Fakt ist eben auch, dass ich damals als normaler Spieler nicht über Vael hinaus gekommen bin, AQ 40 und Naxx war klar, dass ich das niemals sehen würde, denn das konnten wirklich nur ganz, ganz wenige( bei Naxx kam hinzu, dass die Zeit sehr knapp war). Und das fand ich gelinde gesagt einfach scheisse, weil mich die Geschichte von Warcraft schon immer interessiert hat, doch gerade da, wo es diesbezüglich zur Sache ging konnte ich eben nicht hin.

Seit Classic versucht Blizzard nun einen Weg zu finden, den Casuals auch möglichst viel Content zu ermöglichen, die Idee die Bosse immer weiter abzuschwächen fand auch ich doof, die Zehner waren dann schon ein guter Schritt gerade für kleine Gilden, die hard Modes, wie sie in Naxx oder noch Ulduar vorkommen find ich auch nicht so motivierend, aber was ist nun das Problem an PdK 25 hero? Das ist nun wirklich knackig und man muss wirklich schon ganz gut was für seinen Loot tun. Ist es denn wirklich so störend, dass nun auch andere Leute mal den rest der Geschichte erleben dürfen? Ist es wirklich so störend, dass auch sie mal nen schönes lila Equip haben?

Und sry, aber ich vertrete auch die Meinung, nur weil es auch eine leichtere Möglichkeit gibt eine Ini zu sehen, kann man nicht davon sprechen, dass das Game nicht mehr fordernd ist, nur weil eine kleine Minderheit lieber die Instanz nur für sich alleine hat, und die schwierigere version nicht macht, weil sie ja schon die Bosse gesehen haben, bzw. das Equip, welches dort droppt, gleich ausschaut, dass ist doch hirnrissig und in meinen Augen egoistisch...

Aber vll hilft ja folgender Vorschlag: Von der Zitadelle machen wir nun einen normalen 25er Mode und einen Hero-Mode, die Sets für Zehner und 25er normal sehen gleich aus. Für 25er Heroic gibt es dann aber ein exklusives Set und das sieht KOMPLETT anders aus, so haben dann die oberen zehntausend wieder etwas, womit sie in IF vorm Ah stehen können, und die Normalsterblichen können wenigstens die Geschichte sehen, vll ist dann endlich mal Ruhe...

Gruß

Karolus


----------



## DonaldDark (23. Oktober 2009)

@ mein vorposter
ihr habt am ersten mc abend 3 bosse gelegt, auch ragnaros war nur makulatur für euch und an vael bist du dann nicht mehr vorbeigekommen, und das die ganze zeit nicht, die es classic gab? sorry aber dann behaupte ich mal, ist mind. eine der beiden stories gelogen


----------



## Ymenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Mal vorweg, ich habe nach dem Beitrag des TE direkt zur letzten seite geklickt.



Karoluss schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier lese, das Mc schwer gewesen sein soll, muss ich echt lachen...




Sehe ich ebenso...anfangs wars vielleicht noch etwas knackig aber wenn man einmal den Dreh raus hatte... wir haben zum Schluss (kurz vor BC-Release) sowohl den Kern, also auch den BWL und Ony an einem Abend gemacht (18-23 Uhr), weil uns als Belohnung am folgenden Raidtag Naxx gewunken hat.

Mal ehrlich Naxx10 ist kaum noch eine Herausforderung. Ich bin vor Kurzem in eine "Fun-Gruppe" reingerutscht, von der viele noch nicht einmal episch (geschweige denn rar) ausgerüstet waren und es hat dennoch wunderbar funktioniert. Hättest du gesagt, du wärst nach den zwei PdC-Gängen direkt erfolgreich durch die PdK gerauscht, hätte ich dir noch Respekt zugeschrieben...aber Naxx10 *hust* äh naja...

Es ist richtig, dass viele Items für Marken oder Instanzen wie Naxx10 oder PdC(hero) schnell zu haben sind, aber das auch nur, weil so viele Raids gejammert haben, dass sie kaum noch Neuzugänge bekommen haben - weil gab ja keinen Grund mehr für "nicht-fun"-Raids noch nach Naxx zu gehen.

Wenn du erst wieder angefangen und gerade eben Naxx10 von innen gesehen hast, würde ich dir vorschlagen, dir mit dem IMBA-Kram den du eingesackt hast mal Ulduar oder die PdK leer zu machen (welcher Modus is mir Wumpe) und das bitte mit Leuten, die in etwa deinen Itemstand haben.

Das Equip is net alles. Wenn dus trotz Full T9 und den BIS-Items immer noch verkackst, nützt es auch keinem, dass Blizz dir das Equip hinterherschmeißt^^


----------



## Karoluss (23. Oktober 2009)

DonaldDark schrieb:


> @ mein vorposter
> ihr habt am ersten mc abend 3 bosse gelegt, auch ragnaros war nur makulatur für euch und an vael bist du dann nicht mehr vorbeigekommen, und das die ganze zeit nicht, die es classic gab? sorry aber dann behaupte ich mal, ist mind. eine der beiden stories gelogen



Ist es aber, was wohl auch damit zusammenhängen mag, dass wir erst relativ spät mit den 40er angefangen haben. Und Vael haben wir auch gelegt, davon mal ab. Und zumindest auf unserem Realm hatten viele Spieler damals ungeheure Probleme in Bwl, da sie dort sobald sie reinkamen immer wieder Probleme hatten mit ständigen Dc´s.

Und ich bestreite auch gar nicht,dass dann BWL und vor allem AQ 40 und Naxx wirklich schwere Instanzen gewesen sein mögen, nur Mc war es eben nicht und später war es zum Beispiel auch bei Ony Volkssport sie mit möglichst wenig Teilnehmer zu machen, also noch zu 60er Zeiten.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (23. Oktober 2009)

Ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache ich habe meinen Spaß den ich auch manchmal in Naxxramas habe. (Mit neuem Main)

Wenn ich es mal wörtlich nehme; Für mich ist es ne Herausforderung ne vernünftige und angenehme Gruppe auf meinem Server zu finden.

Habe eben endlich mal eine gescheihte und coole Grp gefunden mit der es richtig Spaß gemacht hat (Naxx 10ner) und dan ging der Server down.

Nase voll..

Btw: FU an den der den "Locked"-Hype auf Aegwynn entfacht hat..


----------



## Kildran (23. Oktober 2009)

also das mit den hardmodes finde ich ehrlichgesagt scheiße 

bevor man die hardmodes angeht legt man den boss ja auf normal (wer etwas anderes behauptet laber scheiße) 

es ist absolut nicht das gleiche gefühl wenn ich einen boss schon 5 mal gelegt habe (und es 5 mal recht easy war) und ich ihn dann im hochgelobten "Hardmode" lege, als wenn ich mir wirklich fast die zähne ausbeiße und der boss dann das erste mal down geht und ich trotzdem noch ins schwitzen komme wenn ich das nächste mal in die instanz gehe um diesen boss zu legen

zu bc wars doch ganz in ordnung , ein freund von mir war nach dem großen nerf und den neuen talentbäumen bis archimonde in hyal , mit einer RANDOMGRP!!! sein schamane war vorher so grade fähig gruul zu heilen und er hat an einem nachmittag den content gesehen den manche leute die es wollten monatelang erarbeitet haben 

soviel dazu das alle den content sehen sollen

das was blizzard da treibt führt höchstens dazu das es nach dem patch für neue 80ger schwer werden wird einmal obsi oder maly zu sehen , einfach weil keine sau mehr hingeht weil der content darüber leichter und lohnenswerter ist ......soviel zu den epics für alle gegen hero marken usw 

früher bestand eine gewisse trennung zwischen leuten die was drauf haben und denen die nur ne große fresse haben 

heutzutage sagt mir einer das ich zu wenig zaubermacht für die instanz xy habe der wenn ich mir sein gear angucke warscheinlich noch nie was anderes als hero´s und nax 10er war .........gerechtigkeit ist anders

edi zum thema langlebiger content: karazhan war auch noch nen monat vor wotlk interessant , einfach weil man sonst nirgendwo so die marken hinterhergeworfen kam , weil man auch wenn es später recht einfach war nicht mit einer total noobgrp wie heute naxx durchkam und weil man sich sonst auf keinem weg so schnell für den höheren content rüsten konnte , zumal die markenitems vor sunwell etwa dem t4 niveau entsprachen und daher nur eine teilalternative boten


----------



## Animos93 (23. Oktober 2009)

Keine Herausforderungen mehr? Das schreiben auch nur Noobs... Habt ihr in Ulduar alle HM's habt ihr alle Erfolge habt ihr PdoK 25er clear? =D Ich glaube kaum also wer hier sagt es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr dem seinen Arsenallink hätt ich gern per Pm zugeschickt bekommen ^-^


----------



## Bengel1087 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ok ich versteh ja das der TE seine meinung ''verbreiten'' wollte ob ich sie jetzt teile oder nich sei ma da hingestellt aber warum ein extra thread?

Sorry einfach mal die SuFu nutzen und siehe da minimum 10 Threads zum selben Thema. Hau deine Meinung da rein und fertig aber jedes mal ein neuer Thread? das ist nervig und lächerlich.

Und an die anderen ich bin Beitrag Nr190  150 davon sagen haste das schon oder haste das schon oder haste jenes schon, ER SAGTE NEIN.

Thema gegessen /vote for Close oder sogar löschen auf dass das Forum nicht noch weiter zugemüllt wird mit sinlos threads wie diesem.

Bin für nen allgemeinen Blizz Flame thread und für nen Flame den Blizz Flamer thrad^^


----------



## weddingcrusher (23. Oktober 2009)

du kannst dir ja auch nen twink auf lvl 60 zocken den equipen dann damit bwl oder sonstiges gehn und dann da dein fun haben, 
ich persönlich bin auch in großer wow classic fan aber ich freu mich genauso auf die neuen raid instanzen weil ich weiß dass sie hart sind und umso schwieriger umso besser ^^ ich meine der name hardmode sagt ja schon alles xD ich bin zufrieden mit wotlk, ganz im gegensatz zu bc aber lassen wir das beiseite, und freu mich schon wenn ich bald anfangen kann zu raiden. in dem sinne 

hauta rein ihr flaschen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graugon (23. Oktober 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> also das mit den hardmodes finde ich ehrlichgesagt scheiße
> 
> bevor man die hardmodes angeht legt man den boss ja auf normal (wer etwas anderes behauptet laber scheiße)
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so.

Es macht einfach keinen Sinn 3 Tage pro Woche mehr zu raiden, nur für einen komischen Erfolg den eh keine Sau interessiert und für das gleiche Set in einer anderen Farbe. 

Es gibt keine Mittelschicht mehr, bestehend aus normalen Core Spielern. Es gibt nur noch die ultra Kacknaps und die ultra RLVersager.

Ich für meine Teil muss sagen dass ich nachdem ich Jahrelang hunderte von Euro in WoW gesteckt habe Arthas im Dreck liegen sehen will, und ich hoffe dass man im 10er/Normal Modus den nicht einfach so legen können wird...


----------



## Mightyskull (23. Oktober 2009)

gähn
immer die gleiche leiher sry aber is so
wenn du hardcore sein willst dann mach heroics alleine oder was weis ich raid hogger


wenn du alte zeiten willst dann kauf dir das game neu und install keine addons und spiel mal auf 60....mal seh wie weit du kommst so gtanz alleine


----------



## WarriParanoia (23. Oktober 2009)

mach doch hardmodes^^


----------



## Katzensprung (23. Oktober 2009)

equipped oder ausgestattet, nicht equipt. (mein char ist voll gut equipt... )

equip, equipment oder Ausruestung, nicht equipt. (ich kaufe mir heute besseres equipt... )

daily quest oder taegliche quest, nicht daylie oder dayly.  (bock auf dayly hero... )


rettet die deutsche sprache.


----------



## Squall00 (23. Oktober 2009)

Nicht die inis oder raids werden einfacher sonder das equip besser. Als Nordend kamm alle 80 wurden sind die meisten auch nicht nax durchgerannt da wurde auch equip gefarmt wie immer. als Ulduar kamm musste mann auch erst nax 25 equip haben. Um erlich zu sagen es ist zwar jetzt einfacher für die die jetzt 80 werden aber seit erlich wollt ihr jeden neuen 80ger in der gilde der mal Raiden soll 3 wochen in Inis equipen jeder will vorankommen. Und es wurden auch schon Leute zu Classic oder bc zeiten teilweise durch die raids geschleift (sage nur Kara). Und mann sieht doch bei einigen raid bedarf Ony lvl 80 und viele Wipen an der nur rum weil die einfach denken rein und legen wie zu Bc zeiten lvl 70 aber nur auf 60 gelegt. Bin erlich würden die jeden Raid auf lvl 80 anpassen viele würden keine sonne sehen (den MC oder Peschwingenhord) das waren raids. Da war BT noch einfach.
Von Nax 40 wollen wir gar net reden den hat kaum einer geschaft mit lvl 60 (gehöre dazu). Aber jedes will es gemacht haben nmmt man sie nax 10 mit muss man den boss erklären obwohl es auser dem DMG keine änderungen gibt.


----------



## Ymenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> rettet die deutsche sprache.


Ja Augenkrebs ftw, gut und schön, aber das gehört hier nicht hin, erst recht dann nicht, wenn man sonst nix zum Thema zu sagen hat... Erzähl uns was du zum Thema denkst und bitte behalt die RS-Flames für dich...

Vor allem nach Tante Edit:
Wo es mir grad auffällt...Sprache ist ein Substantiv.


----------



## vanishone (23. Oktober 2009)

Immer diese wow profis die sich nach naxx 10er beschweren... Solltest du IRGENDWANN einen boss in pdk hc legen, kannst du dich wieder melden, davor sei einfach ruhig und quitte wow -.-


----------



## Enyalios (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Kommentare vieler hier sind ungefähr so:

Wenn jetzt ein Fußballer seine Karriere beendet weil er WM, EM, CL gewonnen hat und er für sein Empfinden alles erreichte würden die Poster hier ankommen und sagen: Alles erreicht ? Du hast noch nicht die EL gewonnen.......Fang bei einem Kreisligaverein an und führ ihn in die Bundesliga.......Spiel 90 Minuten hüpfend auf einem Bein......Wechsle deine Position halt vom Stürmer zum Torwart...blablabla.

Ich weiss von eben jenen Postern merkt das sowieso keiner, aber tatsächlich ist das so.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. Oktober 2009)

Hardmodes sind aber leider nicht wirklich content... vom zusätzlichen loot mal abgesehn nichts wirklich tolles
man kann auch in aq20 rein, und dann sich beim 2. boss auf die berge stellen, damit alle mob grps kommen aus dem raum... auch ein gewisser hardmode, bringen tuts trotzdem nichts...
es fehlt bei den hardmodes einfach daran, etwas neues zu sehen...


----------



## Ymenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> ... aber tatsächlich ist das so.



Recht hat sie...

ich muss zugeben, dass mich Hardmodes nur soweit reizen, wenn es möglich ist, dadurch noch einen unbekannten Boss zu sehen. Bisher fehlt mir nur noch Algalon in meiner Liste, der getöteten Bosse. Dabei ist mir gleich ob ich die davor nun 100 oder 1 Mal gelegt habe oder in welcher Position, mit welchen Achievements und sonstigem. Hauptsache einmal tot

Aber WoW ist mit dem Tod von Algalon bestimmt nicht zu Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das der Großteil der Verfechter hier die Zeiten kennt als man blaue Teile mit Feuerresi farmte nur um etwas länger zu überleben.
> 
> Schöne Zeit damals gewesen aber endgültig vorbei und wird auch nicht wieder kommen.


Herausforderung besteht also darin Content einfach bloß zu strecken? Aha.



Assor schrieb:


> Freund hat einen Priest seit weniger als 5 Tagen auf 80. Twink. 2400 Spellpower. 2 T9 Teile (2 Ids halt) und T8 ... Anspruchsvoll.


Der Freund wurde durch PDK gezogen, toll. Klar kann man da Items leechen.
Aber siehe oben: Würde man den Content wieder künstlich strecken, zum Beispiel man könnte Raids erst ab einem gewissen Itemlevel-Durchschnitt betreten, das wäre dann wieder anspruchsvoll? Interessante Einstellung.

Für mich sind die Hero-Varianten von PDK anspruchsvoll. Ich raide zwar nur PDK10, habe aber auch dementsprechendes Equip.
Als ich das erste mal eine Hero geheilt habe, frisch 80, ich sage euch... einfach war das auf keinen Fall. Nach einer Trash-Gruppe oom, bei Bossen flogen Cooldowns. Und jetzt wundern, mit T8 - T9 ist das ja alles so einfach... ach echt? Das ist ja komisch...

Weinen kann jeder, die Dinge realistisch betrachten und Konsequenzen draus ziehen kaum einer.


----------



## Hansquadrat (23. Oktober 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Stichwort: Hardmodes. Ich denke, nur wer Algalon 25 und Anub 25 HM bezwungen hat darf weinen, dass er alles gesehn hat.
> 
> Alle anderen: Account kündigen bitte. Wie kann man ständig das Game schlecht machen wenn man selbst noch nicht im Endgame angekommen ist?



/100% sign

Jeder der rumheult und noch keine HMs durchhat sollte einfach mal zum Kaffeeautomat gehn und sich ne freuliche warme Tasse Stfu holen


----------



## Technocrat (23. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> wollte mal die Meinungen der anderen Spieler hören.



Du möchtest eine echte Herausforderung? Gut, dann schlag das hier: 

Gründe eine Gilde und sorge dafür, das sie zur gleichzeitig ältesten und größten des Servers wird.

Das, mein Lieber, braucht echten Skill und nicht nur ein bischen Knöpfchendrücken. Ich hab's geschafft (als Roxanna auf Turalyon) - kannst Du das auch?



P.S.: Wer nur nach Items hascht und auf Bosskillss aus ist, hat das Spiel nicht verstanden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> es ist meine meinung. ich muss es nicht belegen.
> 
> oder belegst du für andere wieso beispielsweise grün deine lieblingsfarbe ist?
> 
> ...




Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass du, vermutlich alterbedingt, noch nicht viel Erfahrungen mit Diskussionen gesammelt hast?

Selbstverständlich "musst" du deine Meinung nicht belegen.

Aber in einem Forum einen Diskussion loszutreten, dabei unbelegte Meinungen zu äußern und sich dann zu wundern, dass man geflamed wird, zeugt doch schon von einer gewissen, sagen wir, Unbedarftheit, oder ? 

Dann beschwerst du dich über anspruchslose Bosstatktiken, ohne aber schon alle Bosse gesehen zu haben.
Das zieht deiner Beschwerde irgendwie den Boden unter den Füssen weg oder ?

Übrig bleibt ein 08/15 Mimimimi-Thread zu einem ausgelutschten Thema, der nicht ein neues oder originelles Argument beinhaltet.
Und dämlich-absurde Vergleiche zum dritten Reich geben dem Ganzen dann noch den Rest. 



Abschließend noch ein kleines Wiki-Zitat zum Thema "belegte Meinungen":



> Argumente dienen dazu, andere Menschen von der Richtigkeit oder Falschheit einer These zu überzeugen, und sie sind deshalb ein wesentliches Mittel im Bereich der Wissenschaft, der Kritik, der Diskussion und des Dialoges.


----------



## Dr Death (23. Oktober 2009)

Was? Bist du verrückt? Geh mal mit Randoms auf einem PvE-Server(Allianz) raiden ,dann weißte was ne Herausforderung ist !


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du möchtest eine echte Herausforderung? Gut, dann schlag das hier:
> 
> Gründe eine Gilde und sorge dafür, das sie zur gleichzeitig ältesten und größten des Servers wird.



Lol, Techno, jetzt eine Gilde zu gründen und dafür zu sorgen, dass sie die älteste auf dem Server wird, braucht aber mehr als Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F3inkost (23. Oktober 2009)

klar gibt es noch eine dicke herausvorderung..wieviele haben hero pdk 25er clear oder wieviele haben schon algalon gelegt?? wer behauptet in wow gäbe es keine herausvorderung whiped warsch. in wow noch bei nax rum...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Lol, Techno, jetzt eine Gilde zu gründen und dafür zu sorgen, dass sie die älteste auf dem Server wird, braucht aber mehr als Skill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, etwas Zeit. Die wenigsten Gilden überleben 6 Monate, geschweige denn ein Jahr. Ich denke, in zwei Jahre kann er das Ziel erreichen, zumindest unter den 10 ältesten Gilden zu landen.


----------



## evalux (23. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Herausforderung besteht also darin Content einfach bloß zu strecken? Aha.
> 
> ......
> Weinen kann jeder, die Dinge realistisch betrachten und Konsequenzen draus ziehen kaum einer.



Na das du das nich kannst, is mir schon klar......


----------



## evalux (23. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du möchtest eine echte Herausforderung? Gut, dann schlag das hier:
> 
> Gründe eine Gilde und sorge dafür, das sie zur gleichzeitig ältesten und größten des Servers wird.


Ein Monopol zu gründen ist keine Herausforderung, sondern einfach nur ne grottenhässliche Idee, die man sich getrost sonstwo hinstecken kann.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Ein Monopol zu gründen ist keine Herausforderung



Was zum Geier hat das Gründen einer Gilde mit einem Monopol zu tun? Ich glaube, Du hast da gleich mehrere Dinge grundsätzlich nicht verstanden...


----------



## chaosruler (23. Oktober 2009)

In BC wäre der TE erst garnicht wieder in einen Raid gekommen, zumal das gear für T6+ nicht erreichbar war, zumal man zwar Rnd den T4 Bereich sowie ZA "abfarmen" konnte. Da gab es sicher auch genug heulerei wegen. Diesen Malus hat Blizz gefixt. Es ist numal nicht mehr so, dass der mit dem neuesten T-Set den dicksten was auch immer hat. Wenn Du also bestimmte Körperteile vergleichen willst, mach PDOK und Ulduar HM wenn du da auch noch Leute durchrushen kannst und die langweilst, mach halt was anderes, was wirklich anspruchsvoll ist...Ironman oder sonstwas... aber bis dahin hört bitte alle auf wegen "anspruchloser" Inis zu heulen.


----------



## xaarinaa (23. Oktober 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Stichwort: Hardmodes. Ich denke, nur wer Algalon 25 und Anub 25 HM bezwungen hat darf weinen, dass er alles gesehn hat.
> 
> Alle anderen: Account kündigen bitte. Wie kann man ständig das Game schlecht machen wenn man selbst noch nicht im Endgame angekommen ist?



Ok Hiermit WEINE ich. Algalon 25 down YS mit 0 Wächtern Realm 1st und anub 25 heroic beißt bald ins gras. Es gibt nicht wirklich Herausforderungen und das ist schlicht zum kotzen.
Anstrengen musste man sich nur bei diesen 3 bossen. (Ja ich habe bis auf 3 Erfolge alle in ulduar 25 also auch hardmodes sind ein Scherz. 
Wem das schon"schwer" erscheint sollte mal zu HelloKittyIsland wechseln.

Und nebenbei YS 0 Wächter > Algalon 25 bei ner ganzen Meile.


----------



## evalux (23. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Was zum Geier hat das Gründen einer Gilde mit einem Monopol zu tun? Ich glaube, Du hast da gleich mehrere Dinge grundsätzlich nicht verstanden...


Dann lies noch mal, was du geschrieben hast: "...und sorge dafür, das sie zur gleichzeitig ältesten und größten des Servers wird"

Das, mein lieber Technokrat, ist ein Monopol-Anspruch. Is schön wenn man in so einer Gilde drin ist, aber es kann immer nur eine Gilde so sein.


----------



## schmetti (23. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist für die eine Herrausforderung , die nicht immer Gruppen zum durchrennen machen. 
das sind aber diejenigen die Jammern WoW zu leicht.
Aber in einem hast du recht, WoW CLASSIC war um einiges Anspruchsvoller


----------



## schmetti (23. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist für die eine Herrausforderung , die nicht immer Gruppen zum durchrennen machen. 
das sind aber diejenigen die Jammern WoW zu leicht.
Aber in einem hast du recht, WoW CLASSIC war um einiges Anspruchsvoller


----------



## chaosruler (23. Oktober 2009)

xaarinaa schrieb:


> Ok Hiermit WEINE ich. Algalon 25 down YS mit 0 Wächtern Realm 1st und anub 25 heroic beißt bald ins gras.
> ...
> Wem das schon"schwer" erscheint sollte mal zu HelloKittyIsland wechseln.




Achtung!! fiktiv
Profisportler sind der Meinung, dass jeder der die 100 Meter nicht in 6 Sekunden laufen kann besser gleich aufhören sollte sich zu bemühen ob er dies nun als Hobby betreibt oder nicht ist nicht relevant. Messlatte sind lediglich die 2% der besten der Welt. Jeder der nicht mithalten kann, sollte eben kein Sport treiben.


----------



## Saberclaw (23. Oktober 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Mann. Immer wieder das ganze Geheule bla bla bla.
> 
> @TE, link mir die Achievements von Algalon 25 und Anub HC. Dann akzeptiere ich, das Du keine Herausforderung in dem Game mehr siehst. Denn eins kannst Du mir ruhig glauben, mit Deinem PDK / Naxx Gear reisst Du bei besagten Bossen gar nichts.




Jeder definiert seine Herausforderungen selbst und Akzeptanz deinerseits geht ihm und mir jedenfalls am Arsch vorbei.

Mir geht es z.B. ähnlich. Als ich in Wotlk 80 war, da wars noch logisch sich erst mal in Heros zu equippen und dann Naxx10/25 zu machen. Die Zeit in der Naxx nicht an einem Abend gecleart wurde und wir (meine Gilde und ich) immer neue Taktiken besprochen haben um die Bosse zu legen hat in mir das Gefühl von BC (Bc war für mich das beste) wieder gegeben. Da war es was besonderes, wenn es Beute gab.

<bitte hier erstmal Lesen aufhören und den post flamen, weil wir keine imba Gilde sind etc. pp leck mich am ar****

So weiter im Text:
Um es jetzt kurz zu machen, will ich nur sagen, dass ich dem TE beipflichte in einigen Punkten.
Es gibt einfach Sachen die derzeit das Spielgefühl total ruinieren, aber dennoch nötig sind.
Ich spreche von PDC. Diese Epicschleuderinstanz für brain-afk-Leute. Ja man kann net den ganzen Raid und Ini zyklus durchlaufen damit man in PDK mit darf. Also braucht man eine Lösung, damit neue chars sich schnell equippen können. Und da fängt der Teufelskreis an. Die Epics werden einem rektal bis zum Anschlag und weiter gerammt, damit sich jeder Gimp ausstatten kann und das Wort Epic seine Bedeutung verliert. Aber man braucht dieses verfluchte feature um diese berüchtigten "Gear-Dschääääcks" zu überstehen, welche von diesen Pixel-Türstehern vollzogen werden, deren Alter knapp die Strafmündigkeit geschrammt hat.

Was will ich mit dem ganzen Mist eigentlich sagen?

WoW bietet Reize als Endziel welche nur über einen Weg zu erreichen sind, der mit Scheisse nur so zugepflastert ist. Und der Größte Scheisshaufen liegt in einer Klosschüssel die sich Kolloseum nennt! Vier Raidinis, die alle genau den gleichen visuellen Mist uns als Tier-Set-Instanz vorgaukeln wollen? - _Ja, aber die Hardmodes..._ - AB IN DEINE ECKE!


Naja was auch immer.... Mit Patch 3.3 wird hoffentlich wieder alles gut und Papa Arthas treibt den Casuals mal wieder die Tränen in die Augen.

So far


----------



## Ymenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> [...]
> WoW bietet Reize als Endziel welche nur über einen Weg zu erreichen sind, der mit Scheisse nur so zugepflastert ist. Und der Größte Scheisshaufen liegt in einer Klosschüssel die sich Kolloseum nennt! Vier Raidinis, die alle genau den gleichen visuellen Mist uns als Tier-Set-Instanz vorgaukeln wollen? - _Ja, aber die Hardmodes..._ - AB IN DEINE ECKE!
> [...]


Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (23. Oktober 2009)

@ TE

Thema: Herausforderung in WOW

- Orginal > JA
- bei BC > JA
- WotLK > NEIN

Blizz hast sich nach den Massen gerichtet und alles leichter gemacht !
Schade......


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Dann muessen die, denen das was blizz da macht nicht gefaellt, Aion spielen


----------



## Aion.IsuR (23. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Dann muessen die, denen das was blizz da macht nicht gefaellt, Aion spielen


Und was hat Aion mit der Umfrage zu tun?
Oh man, husch husch in den Abyss!


----------



## Jesbi (23. Oktober 2009)

Karoluss schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier lese, das Mc schwer gewesen sein soll, muss ich echt lachen...
> 
> Ich weiss noch genau, dass wir mit unserem 40er Raid gleich am ersten MC-Abend die ersten drei Bosse down hatten und Ragnaros war, wenn alle eine vernünftige Resi hatten auch nur nen Witz: Erst tank und Spank, dann Adds-Phase, dann wieder Tank und Spank, das war net wirklich schwer, auch der lag relativ schnell im Dreck, bzw. in der Lava...
> 
> ...



Auch damals wurden Leute schon mit durch gezogen, heute nur mehr als damals.


----------



## Bader1 (23. Oktober 2009)

drug2 schrieb:


> dann geb ich ma mein senf dazu^^
> 
> bin seit gestern lvl 70 (hab mir etappenziele gestellt) und muss sagen ich hab nul bock auf 80 rauf zu lvln. des game is einfach nur noch öde, in raids geh ich eig seit 65 nimmer weils nur öde is und wenn man des 3. mal in einer ini war verliert das einfach sein reiz. ich hock eig nur noch rum und laber mit den leuten die ich so treff. ich wed etz auch aufn p-server wechseln weil fürs "rumsitzen" brauch ich kein geld zahlen -.-'
> 
> ...



Dü würdest staunen, wie sich Raids von Hochlevel-Inins unterscheiden...und mit lvl 70 zu sagen, das Game sei zu leicht....einfach dumm^^
Das leveln soll ja nicht wirklich schwer sein, sondern nach meiner Meinung eher dafür da sein, seinen Char kennen zu lernen und Spass zu haben.
Ich glaub du verwechselst WoW mit einen Asia Grinder...wo das Leveln, das meiste vom Spiel ausmacht.


----------



## wildrazor09 (23. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Dann muessen die, denen das was blizz da macht nicht gefaellt, Aion spielen



machse dir schon Sorgen das es sonst die ersten Serverzusammenlegungen geben wird?

Mit Aion ist es jetzt schon trostloser als mit WoW, dass mit Cataclysm wieder noch besser wird


----------



## Zuvo (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich muss sagen für mich ist immer noch ne Herausforderung da wir sind jetzt in pdok 10 bei Anub dran und es ist hammer schwer und was hört man imemr fürn übel wenn dann endlich der boss nach 2 std. down geht^^
Bei yogg 25 das selbe da sassen wir bis vor kurzem immer noch dran und dann war der endlich auch down udn das sind jetzt noch nicht die schwersten gegner die es gibt.
Ansonsten kann ich noch raten versucht andere erfolge wie naxx 10/25 ohne sterbende oder Sath+3 10/25 auch bei maly der speed kill ist nicht so leicht wie man denkt^^
udn solange ich noch nicht alle erfolge und boss kills habe kann ich beruhigt sagen ich habe imemr noch einen herausforderung^^
und wenn das alles nciht interessiert der kann mit 2-5 freunden auf nem anderen server mit der gegnerischen fraktion mal neue chars anfangen das macht dann auf einmal nämlcih auch richtig fun
mfg
Eure Hexe Zuvo


----------



## Topfkopf (23. Oktober 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> machse dir schon Sorgen das es sonst die ersten Serverzusammenlegungen geben wird?
> 
> Mit Aion ist es jetzt schon trostloser als mit WoW, dass mit Cataclysm wieder noch besser wird


abwarten, WotLK wurd auch ers hochgelobt, alle fanden die trailer geil, alle freuten sich schon drauf, und nu jammern genau die  rum. ich bild mir mein urteil ers wenn ich cataclysm gespielt hab^^


----------



## Cyl (24. Oktober 2009)

steelrat schrieb:


> Keine Herausforderungen? In Classic war alles besser?
> 
> Gabs in Classic auch Gildies die vom Itemlevel ~20-30% besser equipt waren? - Nein.
> 
> ...




Deine Vorschläge sind etwa genau das gleiche, wie wenn ich Fußballprofis, die gelangweilt gegen Kreisligateams spielen müssen, vorschlagen würde, daß sie es mal mit einem Bein auf den Rücken gebunden versuchen sollen.

Wer Anspruch in WoW nicht kennt, der wird auch Leute wie den TE niemals verstehen. 
Macht einfach weiter bescheuerte "Achievments", freut Euch nen Ast über irgendwelche Kindergarten-Events alá "King of teh Schlotternacht" *gruuusel*, lasst Euren neuen (und vöööllig einzigartigen) Pinguin tanzen und freut euch des Lebens.

Achja, Daumen rein nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-orzist (24. Oktober 2009)

Sili schrieb:


> Aber jetzt zum springendn Punkt.
> Nachdem ich wieder angefangen habe und endlich 80 war, hab ich angefangen mich den Isntanzen zu widmen.
> Dachte mir erstmal nen Monat inis und heros farmen, dann vllr endlich mal in nen Raid einsteigen.
> Denkste.
> ...



mimimimimi ...

kaum war ich 80 ... wo wurde ich überall durchgezogen und hab nun keine herausforderung mehr ^^

so das fazit nach dem lesen.

wenn es dich doch so sehr stört .. dann geh doch naxx10-25 mit blau - equipten leuten und zieh dabei auch dein vielleicht noch vorhandenes grün-baues gear an - spätestens dann wirst du feststellen, das naxx10 - 25 garnicht mehr so einfach ist.

aber es ist natürlich angenehmer zu weinen, wenn man durch alle ini´s + raid´s gezogen wird und dabei noch brain - afk umhersteht.

sowas nennt man dann " jammern auf aller höchstem niveau "


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Oktober 2009)

also wir habn in pdok25 noch nich einen boss down, die sind echt kniffelig


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2009)

Versucht mal ohne 2 Wochen bevor ihr die Instanze betretet alle Guides zu studieren und weiss der Geier was noch und dann heult weiter rum das es achso einfach wär <.<


----------



## Dr.unken (24. Oktober 2009)

*Seht ihr in WoW noch eine Herausforderung?

ja, Pvp
*


----------



## sarika (24. Oktober 2009)

ich denke für jeden normal spieler, der das alles auch als spiel sieht, ist wow immer noch eine herausforderung. wenn man allerdings in einer gilde ist, die 5 oder vielleicht sogar 6 raidabende pro woche hat, wo auch schon aufm testserver rumprobiert wurde, usw.....der findet nicht mehr so viele herausforderungen. wenn ich mir die liste von unserem server anschaue, wo PDOK 10er ca 10 gilden durch haben und PDOK 25er grade mal eine, wo bei einer gilde algalon im 25er liegt, dann frag ich mich was da für die anderen keine herausforderung wäre. mir persönlich kam pdk zu früh und die eiskronenzitadelle wird warscheinlich auch nicht mehr allzu lange auf sich warten lassen. schade eigentlich, nachdem höchstens 10 % der spieler die größten herausforderungen gemeistert haben.
wir als gilde mußten allerdings feststellen, die normalen modes sind zu leicht und die hardmodes an manchen ecken fast zu schwer, wenn man keine optimale gruppe hat (auf den 10er content bezogen). wir arbeiten immer noch an yogg und den verbleibenden hardmodes, damit wir auch mal algalon sehen und legen können. 
und was ich jedem empfehlen kann, der jammert alles sei zu leicht. geht mal mit einer gruppe rein die von den bossen null ahnung hat, so wie es zu classik auch war als man die ersten schritte in MC gemacht hat. vieles scheint einem nur einfacher, weil von allen verlangt wird, vorher guids zu lesen, damit man ja weiß was da alles passiert. wir haben zB nach unserem ersten erfolgreichen PDK 10er run einfach mal auf hero versucht, ohne zu wissen was anders ist. die bestien haben wir grade so geschafft ( warscheinlich glück ^^) aber bei jaraxus mußten wir erstmal passen, wußte ja keiner daß man die portale und volkane down machen mußte. wir hatten einen höllen spaß beim sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also, mault nicht über das heutige und trauert dem vergangenen nicht nach, versucht das beste für euch rauszuhohlen. denn WOW ist und bleibt ein spiel.


grüße Sari


----------



## evalux (24. Oktober 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Mit Aion ist es jetzt schon trostloser als mit WoW, dass mit Cataclysm wieder noch besser wird


Na, davon merk ich aber nix.

Hatte auch meine Hin-und-Her-Wechselzeit zwischen den beiden Spielen. Aber in Aion ist einfach auf allen Stufen mehr los als in WoW. Und kein DPS-Wahn, kein EQ-Check, keine dämlichen Skill-Bemerkungen, obwohl man stellenweise (aber nur stellenweise) mit wirklich grottenschlechten Spielern zu tun hat und jeder Wipe ja selbst für Wipe-Freudige wie mich extrem reinhaut. Irgendwann ist sicher die Aion-Community auch so schlimm wie die WoW-Community - aber dann dürfte schon das neue ultimative MMO warten.


----------



## Enyalios (24. Oktober 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> machse dir schon Sorgen das es sonst die ersten Serverzusammenlegungen geben wird?
> 
> Mit Aion ist es jetzt schon trostloser als mit WoW, dass mit Cataclysm wieder noch besser wird



Punkt 1: Wenn du denkst das bei AION es in Kürze zu Serverzusammenlegungen kommen wird dann glaube ich zu wissen wofür deine 09 im Nickname steht.

Punkt 2: Du hast AION nie selbst gespielt also kannst du das alles garnicht beurteilen.

Punkt 3: woher willst du wissen das mit cataclysm irgendetwas besser wird wo du es noch nie selbst gespielt hast ?

Alles zusammen nur ein sinnloser Flame der auf wunschdenken, Hörensagen und Nachplappern beruht. Aber davon lassen sich zum Glück nur Leute in die Irre führen die die im Namengenerator auch großen Wert auf Worte wie wild, razor, dark oder silent legen.

Viel Spaß auch weiterhin bei deinen immergleichen Aussagen über ein Spiel das du nie gespielt hast. Jeder mit einem etwas höherem IQ als 9 wird deine Aussage schon richtig deuten können.


----------



## Zice (24. Oktober 2009)

wer meint wow gibt keine herrausforderung mehr .... hat keine ahnung (sry). meine gilderaidet 3x die woche und kloppen alles down...stehen nun bei Anub mit 50 try left im hardmode. wir sind keine harcore gilde schaffen es trotzdem mit diziplin und guten spielern. dadurch bleibt viel zeit für anderes. 

ich für mein teil farm grad das dampfdruckkartell auf ehrfürchtig ( 4 fraktionen gleichzig). danach widme ich mich den hc hero innis (allein). naxx hab ich im 10er noch noch erfolge offen obwohl es zum einschlafen ist.

ich mein, es gibt genug was man machen kann. viele gilde erarbeiten sich erfolge für die 3rd erweiterung und das gildenlevln oder bereiten sich auf patch 3.3 vor.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Oktober 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Thema: Herausforderung in WOW
> 
> ...



ja .... natürlich ... ^^


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2009)

Herausforderung dich nicht finden, sie du musst finden...

Ich hör mich doch nicht an wie Yoda oda?


----------



## Raxon22 (24. Oktober 2009)

es gibt mehr als genung herausforderungen^^


----------



## justblue (24. Oktober 2009)

In WoW Classic war es noch wesentlich einfacher, einen Neuen voll zu equippen. Bei 40 Leuten im Raid fällt ein Grüner nicht wirklich auf, der konnte (und sollte) sich bei einigen Bossen einfach abseits hinstellen und gut ist. Wenn man einen Schlachtzug findet, der einen mit ungeeignetem Gear mitnimmt, dann hatte man es schon immer leicht. Wo genau ist also das Problem bei WotLK?


----------



## Abeille (24. Oktober 2009)

"Versucht mal ohne 2 Wochen bevor ihr die Instanze betretet alle Guides zu studieren und weiss der Geier was noch und dann heult weiter rum das es achso einfach wär"

Genau das ist es. Da werden die Topgilden nur noch nachgespielt, mit zig Addons, Hilfsmitteln etc etc und dann gemecker waah das ist alles so leicht. Selbst Naxxramas war beim ersten Mal alles andere als leicht - klar, mit besserem Equip und Erfahrung dann schon. 

Schaff dir einen Raid an, der sich selbst alle Bosse erarbeitet und dann komm nochmal an und sag "pöh alles leicht". 

Und ja, Blizzard richtet sich an der Masse aus. Oh wie böse. Leute, das ist ein Unternehmen, welches Gewinn machen will und selbstverständlich die breite Masse bedient. Eine Currywurstbude bietet ja auch nicht plötzlich vor allem biologische Tofuwurst aus Peru mit Koblauch Zimt geschmack an. 

Ach ja, ich spiele auch schon seit Klassik und eine Menge hat sich verbessert, manches ist nicht mehr so gut. Insgesamt macht das Spiel aber einen weitaus runderen besseren Eindruck - mal abgesehen von der Com die sich Wow selber versaut.

Und vor allem: Wow ist und bleibt ein Spiel - da gibt es so eine Funktion "Spiel verlassen". Also, wenn es zu einfach, langweilig, öde...ausmachen was anderes machen. Wer will, hat eben noch Spaß im Spiel.


----------



## Abeille (24. Oktober 2009)

Und mal zu Aion. Ich kenn das Spiel nicht, wem es gefällt der soll es spielen, wer bei Wow bleibt, auch gut. Aaaaber weder das eine ist besser oder schlechter als das andere. Es ist eben geschmackssache. Also bitte mal Schluss mit diesem blöden vergleichen von Wow und Age of Conan öhm mist jetzt ist es ja Aion. ;-)


----------



## Hellminator (24. Oktober 2009)

Narijadrow schrieb:


> *schmunzelt*.... ich find es immer wieder geil wie man sich so zerfetzt und flamed... -
> mag ja sein das viele es gut finden das alles so easy is ...- und ja es ist einfach easy - hardmodes hin oder her ich will keine 2 modes für 1 ini sondern lieber 2 inis wo man sich nach und nach vorrankämpft im content und das ist auch das was der TE meinte ... WoW lebte früher davon das der content nicht von allen nach 2 wochen aufm max level gesehen wurde das war motivation ....- heute sieht man bis auf wenige änderungen die bosse halt im 10er schon im 25er isses dann nahezu der gleiche kram nur mit mehr deppen die auf loot warten und dann hast halt noch die pseudo-hardcore variante die mit sicherheit noch nicht jeder depp gesehen hat aber ganz ehrlich verpassen tun die da ja auch nix ... ui na ok gibt halt noch mehr fette stats aufm eq - toll - jenes unterscheidet sich aber kaum von den anderen weder optisch und was den content betrifft sind die bonusstats zudem auch egal weil man in der regel eh schon gear ohne ende hat um fast alles umzuklatschen bevor man hardmodes macht also wo is da die motivation? wenn das OPequip nen nutzen hätte für was brauchbar wäre dann ok aber es macht das einfache nur noch einfacher mehr nicht - denn spielerische leistung wird momentan kaum abverlangt... und das ist eben jenes was vielen alten playern nicht gefällt... viele möglichkeiten die die einzelnen chars haben sind einfach nicht mehr notwenig ... viele klassen sind nur noch mit wenig hingabe und know how gut zu spielen... man wird für fehler im raid nicht mehr so bestraft und hero inis sind ihre bezeichnung in keiner weise wert...
> und ja mag sein das der ein oder andere zuviel zeit vor dem game verbracht hat und das game auch dazu anregte zuviel zeit zu investieren .... - aber lasst doch jene entscheidung der individuellen freizeitgestaltung bitte der betroffenen person... und an all jene die halt in wow gern ein game haben wo sie mit 2-4 stunden die woche was reissen wollen: ich gönn euch mit sicherheit eure erfolge aber ich spiele kein mmog und schon gar nicht eines von blizzard um mit 5 stunden pro woche allen herausforderungen gewachsen zu sein ja dann kann ich mir auch alle halbe jahre nen offline game holen fahr ich günstiger mit... ein mmog ist als timesink konzipiert und soll langzeitmotivation bieten und langzeit motivation ist bei nem monatlichen beitrag sicher nicht innerhalb von 4 wochen das meiste von interesse gesehen zu haben.... wenn ihr es als ein tertiäres hobby anseht dann seht doch bitte auch nicht die notwendigkeit das die meisten anderen das genauso sehen....
> 
> ...




Genau das ist es. Endlich einer der es mal auf den Punkt bringt. Die ganzen Flamer mit "Ey, haste dies scho Down, haste das scho Down, erst dann kannst meckern" regen mich mega auf, darum geht es nämlich gar nicht. Es geht ums Prinzip. Warum sollte ein Spieler der seinen Char nicht beherrscht genauso weit kommen wie einer der es tut? Das ist die falsche Einstellung. Das MIMIMI mit "Ich zahl auch mein Geld" zählt net. Da sag ich nur: Lern mal spielen. Und klar, WoW hat noch seine Herausforderungen, aber diese würde ich als zu wenige ansehen. Algalon, Yogg-Saron und Anub? Toll, das wars schon. Die Hardmodes zähl ich absichtlich net mit weil diese Sinnlos sind. Ich meine, man bekommt den ganzen Content auch durch ohne die Hardmodes zu machen. Sinnvoll wäre es alle Bosse auf normal rauszunehmen und NUR noch die Hardmode Variante drin zu lassen. Dann würde der Reiz an diesem Game zurückkehren. Und wenn jetzt einer folgendes sagt: "Ah, man kann doch net die anderen Boons nur im Lowcontent rumgammeln lassen" Antwort: Doch kann man, hat man zu BC ja auch gekonnt. Ansonsten wie gesagt: L2P oder ihr habt den Content nicht verdient.
MFG


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

bei wotlk gibts son scheiß wie gearkontrolle und dpstests (leider)


----------



## Assor (24. Oktober 2009)

Ulduar ist draußen im /1 Channel.

lame1: Taktik bitte für razorsclae!
lame2: Wie geht igni, der ist buggy -.-
lame3: ist alles shice!
lame1: taktik /w me
...
2-3 Gruppen sind bei den Wächtern.

Nächster Mittwoch, gleiche Zeit. DBM Geupdatet. Nerfs draußen.

lame1: Mimi ist zu hart lol
lame2: ingi ist buggyhelp pls
lame3: easymode
...
2-3 Gilden haben alles auf Farmstatus.

DBM Update. 2. Nerf.

lame1: EPIX! mimi ist zu hart, movement zu krass!
lame3: MORE EPIX!
lame2: igni ist buggy!
...

Heute. 4 Nerfs später und DBM auf dem neusten Stand. Alles zu einfach! Jetzt sitzen alle im Buffed Forum und nicht im /1 
/facepalm.

Auf eine gute Besserung.


----------



## Shelong (24. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist nicht(!) zu einfach!

Discuss!


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

Shelong schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht(!) zu einfach!
> 
> Discuss!


Nee,tun wa nich!

Weils nich darum geht !!!


----------



## Powerflower (25. Oktober 2009)

ist es ncht so dass es normalerweise zumindest sollte es noch so sein andauernt etwas neues da ist was macn versuchen kann zu erreichen?


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

Powerflower schrieb:


> ist es ncht so dass es normalerweise zumindest sollte es noch so sein andauernt etwas neues da ist was macn versuchen kann zu erreichen?


Ja, is so. Aber man kanns auch sein lassern und verpasst nix. Das der Punkt.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Nee,tun wa nich!
> 
> Weils nich darum geht !!!



owned!11!1!!


----------



## Elektrotoaster (25. Oktober 2009)

Mach ma PDoK 10er/25er und Algalon..
und dann sag nochmal "in WoW gibts keine Herausforderung"


----------



## MrBlaki (25. Oktober 2009)

Elektrotoaster schrieb:


> Mach ma PDoK 10er/25er und Algalon..
> und dann sag nochmal "in WoW gibts keine Herausforderung"



Leute, könnt ihr vielleicht mal nicht immer das gleiche Thema auffangen? 
Ändert eh nichts DANKE! ...

Das ist schon der 2te Thread Heute zu diesem Thema wer sich darüber auslassen muss soll den anderen sinlosen Thread zuspammen...



/close


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

Elektrotoaster schrieb:


> Mach ma PDoK 10er/25er und Algalon..
> und dann sag nochmal "in WoW gibts keine Herausforderung"


Hier nochmal die zusammengefassten Kommentare zu solchen Bemerkungen....



MrBlaki schrieb:


> Das ist schon der 2te Thread Heute zu diesem Thema wer sich darüber auslassen muss soll den anderen sinlosen Thread zuspammen...


1. Der Thred hier is eindeutig älter....
2. Wer solche Threads sinnlos findet und keine Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Threads sieht, muss sie auch net lesen.
3. Erspart den Lesern doch mal die überflüssigen /close-Kommentare. Closen tut eh der Moderator, wenn er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (25. Oktober 2009)

Gehe mal mei einer grp nach Ulduar die grade so eben das equip dafür hat, dann siehstn du was ne herrausforderung ist. oder mach Ulduar/ pdk mit hardmodes!


----------



## Technocrat (25. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Dann lies noch mal, was du geschrieben hast: "...und sorge dafür, das sie zur gleichzeitig ältesten und größten des Servers wird"
> 
> Das, mein lieber Technokrat, ist ein Monopol-Anspruch. Is schön wenn man in so einer Gilde drin ist, aber es kann immer nur eine Gilde so sein.



Lol, Du hast es ECHT nicht verstanden. Monopl wäre, wenn man nur noch in diese Gilde eintreten dürfte/könnte. Bitte, erst Schule zuende machen, dann hier weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Lol, Du hast es ECHT nicht verstanden. Monopl wäre, wenn man nur noch in diese Gilde eintreten dürfte/könnte.


Ich sprach nicht von einem Monopol, sondern nem Monopol-Anspruch. Kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. Aber möglicherweise zu hoch für dich.



> Bitte, erst Schule zuende machen, dann hier weiterdiskutieren.


Du hast mir gar nix zu sagen. Dich nimmt eh keiner ernst.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (25. Oktober 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Solange ich net sämtliche Achievments bewältigt habe und sind sie doch so sinnlos - hab ich WoW noch nicht "durchgespielt" und demnach steh ich noch vor ein paar Herausforderungen.



/signed und ich dachte schon ich wär allein


----------



## mortishelos (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich seh das so.
Entweder man spielt den derzeitigen Content einfach durch wie 95% der Wow Spieler.
Oder man wagt sich an die Erfolge und Gegner rann die sehr schwer zu erringen sind um zu beweisen das man zu den 5% gehört die die Elite von Wow sind und die seltenste Ausrüstung besitzen.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (25. Oktober 2009)

drug2 schrieb:


> ich seh in wow bei meinem stand überhaupt keine herausforderung und mit 80 wird sich da ned viel ändenr denk ich mal. gut die bosse ham mehr hp, droppen mehr epics, die raids dauern etz noch länger ....danke nein will ich ned.



Oh Gott, hör bitte auf..


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ihr habt eine Gruppe die findet WoW wurde zu leicht, und ihr geht gerade bsp. Onyxia? Dann machen sie doch einen kleinen Urlaub in die Welpeneier von Onyxia, sie fühlen sich danach gleich viel wohler, und auf antwort warum, sagen sie einfach es ist euch doch eh zu leicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

macht euch eure eigenen hardmodes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (25. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das der Großteil der Verfechter hier die Zeiten kennt als man blaue Teile mit Feuerresi farmte nur um etwas länger zu überleben.
> 
> Schöne Zeit damals gewesen aber endgültig vorbei und wird auch nicht wieder kommen.



Stell ich mir beschissen vor.


----------



## Shelong (25. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Nee,tun wa nich!
> 
> Weils nich darum geht !!!



Ganz im Gegenteil!

Zwar wollen beide TEs was gegenseitiges zum Ausdruck bringen... in beiden Themen... also hier und in dem WoW ist nicht zu einfach Ding. Da stehen nämlich zu 90% EXAKT die gleichen Thesen. Lies es einfach mal nach. Aber hast wahrscheinlich net mal gecheckt, dass das ein Link ist ne ;-).
Naja... meine Schuld... hätte wissen müssen, das mal wieder irgendein Kind mit nem IQ, der den eines Aufbackbrötchen nicht überschreitet die Ironie hinter der Sache nicht versteht. 

Also nochmal, für die, die das Thema wirklich beschäftigt. In diesem und in dem von mir verlinkten Thread stehen 90% die gleichen Sachen... eben Pros und Contras nur halt dann mit unterschiedlicher Ausrichtung.

Das schlimme ist... beide liegen nicht richtig und sind rein subjektiver Natur.

Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.

Zwar hat Blizz das Spiel an vielen Stellen wesentlich zugänglicher gestaltet und neue Wege eingefügt wesentlich schneller an ensprechendes Gear zu kommen um die neusten Instanzen zu betreten, aber genauso hat Schneesturm auch unheimlich schwierige Hardmode Encounter eingefügt, die obwohl man - um mal PDK als Beispiel zu nehmen - eigentlich schon viel zeit auf dem PTR und Wochen im vorraus Zeit hatte diese zu üben, von einem Großteil der Spielerschaft noch nichtmals ansatzweise zu bewältigen sind. Schaut euch mal Statistiken an wieviele Gilden Algalon (25), die Twins PdOK(25) und Anub'Arak PdOK(25) schon gekillt haben. So viele sind das nicht! 

Wer hat also Recht? 

These "WoW ist NICHT einfacher geworden!" fällt durch genau wie das Topic dieses Threads!


----------



## Freelancer (25. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Ich seh das so.
> Entweder man spielt den derzeitigen Content einfach durch wie 95% der Wow Spieler.
> Oder man wagt sich an die Erfolge und Gegner rann die sehr schwer zu erringen sind um zu beweisen das man zu den 5% gehört die die Elite von Wow sind und die seltenste Ausrüstung besitzen.
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos



Wenn es denn mal 95% wären die den derzeitigen Content einfach durch spielen viel bekommen nicht mal Ony down was sich da für Abgründe auf tun wenn man random geht ist einfach nur grausam ^^

Viel sagen auch mit yogg wäre uldura clear aber das ist es nicht zusatz Boss hin oder her 


Ok das es pdk normal und hero gibt finde ich mal auch nicht so toll besonders weil der loot 4 mal der gleiche ist


----------



## Gerti (25. Oktober 2009)

Hardmodes/Achievements in Raids sind nochmals eine ganz neue Herausvorderung und bringen ein ganz neues spielgefühlt. Und sage nicht, dass alles einfach ist, wenn du weder Algalon down hast noch PdoK gesehen hast. Ales ist sehr knackig und verlang immer noch klassenverständis, Skill und Equip...

Also lerne den gesammten Content mit Hardmodes ( du für so "alles zu leicht leute, wie dich, da sind) kennen und PdoK10/25er.  wenn du dann noch sagen kannst "Alles an einem abend Clear, keine schwierigkeit", dann heule über den zu leichten content... PdoK gibts nicht zu spaß, vor allem der 25er ist atm nur für die Top Gilden clear zu bekommen und ~falls dus hast~ mach halt A tribut to immortality...dann hast immer noch genug zu tun...


----------



## AutomaticHero (25. Oktober 2009)

Solang rumgeheult wird, von wegen es wäre keine Herausforderung mehr, so lange wirds keine geben.

Wie ein Kind das nach Schokolade schreit...Mama gibt dem Kind Schokolade, Kind schreit wieder...und so geht das weiter. Irgendwann hat das Kind keine Herausforderung mehr nach Schokolade zu schreien.

Ihr schreit nach mehr im Content...wo bleibt dann die Herausforderung wenn es immer weiter geht und leichter wird. Z.b. ist T7 und nach 3.3 T8 total Wurst weil ja alle schon durch Marken und den Prüfungsgedöhnse besseres als aus Naxx und Ulduar haben. Ihr rushed durch das Game. Fing ja schon damit an das man von 60 auf 70 weniger EP brauch...Man das Game soll doch schwerer werden...

So wird das nie was...

World of Easycraft wird das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

Shelong schrieb:


> In diesem und in dem von mir verlinkten Thread stehen 90% die gleichen Sachen... eben Pros und Contras _nur halt dann mit unterschiedlicher Ausrichtung._


Also doch nicht daselbe.

Sonst könntest du ja jeden Thread gleich schliessen, schliesslich läuft alles auf dasserlbe heraus, nämlich irgendwann mal zu sagen:


> hätte wissen müssen, das mal wieder irgendein Kind mit nem IQ, der den eines Aufbackbrötchen nicht überschreitet die Ironie hinter der Sache nicht versteht.


oder 





> Bitte, erst Schule zuende machen, dann hier weiterdiskutieren.


Klär mich auf , wenns den Leuten wirklich um was anderes geht.

Es gibt im wesentlichen 2 Sorten von Threads, die Fragen und die Meinungen.

Ein Frage-Thread geht so:

Post1: Ich hab da mal ne Frage
Post2: Ich beantworte sie dir und nen dich nen Trottel
Post3: Sufu ftw und /vote vor close
Post4: Ich bin aber anderer Meinung als Post2, der im übrigen nich besser ist
Post5: Flamewar

Ein Meinungs-Thread geht so

Post1: Ich hab da mal ne Meinung
Post2: Ich bin aber anderer Meinung und nen dich nen Trottel
Post3: Sufu ftw und /vote vor close
Post4: Ich bin aber anderer Meinung als Post2, der im übrigen nich besser ist
Post5: Flamewar

Fast jeder, der meint, dass das alles schon einmal durchgekaut wurde (egal im welchem Thread er das sagt), zeigt nur, dass er gar nicht verstanden hat, worum es dem TE ging und sich auch nicht damit auseinandersetzen will.

Und zu den beiden Threads: Ich kann schliesslich der Meinung sein, dass WoW keinesfalls zu einfach ist, aber trotzdem -für mich- keine Herausforderungen mehr bietet. Sind schon mal 2 verschiedene Meinungen zu angeblich 1 Thema. Und dass die Meinungen dazu subjektiv sind, leigt ja nun wohl in der Natur der Fragestelllung.


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

AutomaticHero schrieb:


> Ihr schreit nach mehr im Content...wo bleibt dann die Herausforderung wenn es immer weiter geht und leichter wird. Z.b. ist T7 und nach 3.3 T8 total Wurst weil ja alle schon durch Marken und den Prüfungsgedöhnse besseres als aus Naxx und Ulduar haben. Ihr rushed durch das Game. Fing ja schon damit an das man von 60 auf 70 weniger EP brauch...Man das Game soll doch schwerer werden...



Du merkst aber schon, dass das genau der Punkt ist, den der TE und Leute wie ich ansprechen ?


----------



## koxy (25. Oktober 2009)

Der TE sollte seinen Namen in Silly ändern, dann würden mich solche schon xxx-mal dagewesenen Threads nicht wundern.
Hab für ja gestimmt


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Stell ich mir beschissen vor.



Ja, klar ist es beschissen wenn man auch noch etwas tun muss um im Spiel erfolgreich zu sein, ne.

Ist halt die Vaseline-Generation die jetzt am Drücker ist.


----------



## slook (25. Oktober 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Stichwort: Hardmodes. Ich denke, nur wer Algalon 25 und Anub 25 HM bezwungen hat darf weinen, dass er alles gesehn hat.
> 
> Alle anderen: Account kündigen bitte. Wie kann man ständig das Game schlecht machen wenn man selbst noch nicht im Endgame angekommen ist?



oh gott wer hat dass denn bitte noch nicht :O


ok dann kann ichs ja jetzt schlecht machen WoW (atm) sucks!!
istn game wo ich wärend der boss fights neuen kaffee holen gehen kann.

bin atm noch inaktiv bis zita, dann schnell epics aufheben gehen und acc dick verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2009)

ups jz hab ich nein angeklickt, weil ich mich verlesen hab.

Ich dachte die frage lautet *Gibt es in wow KEINE Herausvorderung mehr?*

- 1 stimme^^


----------



## Karvon (25. Oktober 2009)

ich persönlich hab 4 jahre WoW gespielt und aufgehört....aber dieses "Früher war alles besser" gerede kann selbst ich nicht mehr hören, obwohl ich kein WoW Fanboy mehr bin! Grad in WoW gibts soviele Möglichkeiten, etwas zu machen, Berufe skillen, Handeln hab ich immer gemacht und es war...naja...immer genial zu sehen wie mein Gold sich fast von alleine vermehrt...schon allein das Handeln hätte für mich gereicht! 

Da gibts viele MMORPGs die wesentlich weniger Gameplay und Interaktionsmöglichkeiten bzw. ne kleinere Welt enthalten! Fakt ist, es gibt so extrem viele MMORPGs, dass du auch ohne heulen ein anderes spielen kannst....


----------



## Wanderpokal (25. Oktober 2009)

Ohne jetzt deinen ganzen Beitrag gelesen zu haben. Klar, ich kann Anub in PDOK25 mitmachen, wenn mich ne Top Gilde zieht. 
Dass das keine Herausforderung darstellt ist klar. So wayne? such dir Blau equipte Spieler und dann farm mal PDC hc. Bin mal
gespannt ob du bis Boss 3 kommst.

Btw, haben gestern einen Twink Tank durch Naxx10 gezogen. Dem war klar, dass das keine Herausforderung wird für ihn.
Ich mach dir einen Vorschlag, du geht mit Naxx10 only Ausrüstung Ulduar10 machen und zwar ohne Addons und dergleichen. Wenn du
Algalon clear hast, meldest dich wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slook (25. Oktober 2009)

Karvon schrieb:


> ich persönlich hab 4 jahre WoW gespielt und aufgehört....aber dieses "Früher war alles besser" gerede kann selbst ich nicht mehr hören, obwohl ich kein WoW Fanboy mehr bin! Grad in WoW gibts soviele Möglichkeiten, etwas zu machen, Berufe skillen, Handeln hab ich immer gemacht und es war...naja...immer genial zu sehen wie mein Gold sich fast von alleine vermehrt...schon allein das Handeln hätte für mich gereicht!



gut dass die berufe ihren reiz verloren haben.
in bc hab ich noch nen melee schamanen hochgespielt für wotlk mit schmieden. patch inc=char wurde hochgebottet, berufe bb und kürschnern.
zu den "super" instanzen damals...ich fand sie damals lustiger zu spielen. sogar mc teilweise (Baron Geddon und Shazzrah gepullt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

was heute mit dem patch total versaut wurde, sind die zig ausführungen der t sets. und der zu geringe unterschied zwischen hm und normal.
ich will an bossen wipen und dass auch ruhig stunden...um sich dann über progress von ein paar prozent zu freien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und dass "blau" in die instanz kommen war noch schön...epic`s gabs für richtige bosse und fertig....heute hat man sein erstes epic set im inventar bevor man 80ig ist (pvp lvln)


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Wanderpokal schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt deinen ganzen Beitrag gelesen zu haben. Klar, ich kann Anub in PDOK25 mitmachen, wenn mich ne Top Gilde zieht.
> Dass das keine Herausforderung darstellt ist klar. So wayne? such dir Blau equipte Spieler und dann farm mal PDC hc. Bin mal
> gespannt ob du bis Boss 3 kommst.
> 
> ...



Du sagst wohl zu Roger Federer auch er soll sich doch den Arm abhaken und mit Prothese spielen wenn ihm die Turniere zu einfach sind, oder ?


----------



## Kooz (25. Oktober 2009)

Karvon schrieb:


> ich persönlich hab 4 jahre WoW gespielt und aufgehört....aber dieses "Früher war alles besser" gerede kann selbst ich nicht mehr hören, obwohl ich kein WoW Fanboy mehr bin! Grad in WoW gibts soviele Möglichkeiten, etwas zu machen, Berufe skillen, Handeln hab ich immer gemacht und es war...naja...immer genial zu sehen wie mein Gold sich fast von alleine vermehrt...schon allein das Handeln hätte für mich gereicht!
> 
> Da gibts viele MMORPGs die wesentlich weniger Gameplay und Interaktionsmöglichkeiten bzw. ne kleinere Welt enthalten! Fakt ist, es gibt so extrem viele MMORPGs, dass du auch ohne heulen ein anderes spielen kannst....



bin deiner Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur so wie viele Antworten das ist zu leicht und ich hab das erarbeitet versteh ich nicht, arbeiten tu ich im RL. und ich spiele das Game weil es mir *Spass* macht egal 

ob andere das clear haben und es zu leicht finden und....

ach was rege mich ich mich auf, Karvon hatt eh die Antwort geschrieben!!


----------



## Thí (25. Oktober 2009)

Leg mal alle Hardmodes + Algalon in Ulduar, Sartharion +3D mit 219er Eqip und PdoK. 
Dann reden wir weiter über Herrausforderung.


----------



## slook (25. Oktober 2009)

Wanderpokal schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt deinen ganzen Beitrag gelesen zu haben. Klar, ich kann Anub in PDOK25 mitmachen, wenn mich ne Top Gilde zieht.
> Dass das keine Herausforderung darstellt ist klar. So wayne? such dir Blau equipte Spieler und dann farm mal PDC hc. Bin mal
> gespannt ob du bis Boss 3 kommst.
> 
> ...



zu pdc hero...kein ding solange die spielen koennen, was über 60% leider nicht mehr koennen. hab ulduar hm mit random grp gecleard, an 2abenden (incl mimiron vor nerf).

was soll darna schwer sein ulduar 10ner mit naxx10ner zu machen? ka sags mir
vielleicht die ersten 2id`s von ulduar...wo der trash schwerer war als die bosse es jetzt sind.
addons...wtf was für addons hast du? ich hab recount,chat addon und natürlich ich gebs zu das wichtigste addon fürn raid=bejeweled. 
sry wer braucht ein boss mod der dir sagt,dass wenn du rot leuchtest oder du in einer void stehst dich doch bitte bewegen sollst.


----------



## Turican (25. Oktober 2009)

Leute töten die Bosse auf normal (Kindergartenmodus) und rufen nach Herausforderung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AutomaticHero (25. Oktober 2009)

> zu pdc hero...kein ding solange die spielen koennen, was über 60% leider nicht mehr koennen.



Die 60% sind die, die dann schreien.

Weil se durchrushen und während dem Leveln nicht ihre Klasse lernen...
1-60 Grundkenntnisse und Tricks.
60-70 (was deutlich schwerer werden muss als es jetzt ist!) Kenntnisse erweitern 
70-80 (was noch vieeeel schwerer werden sollte) Perfektion erlangen!

Level 1-80 ist atm zu schnell vorbei... ist so als ob das Küken direkt ausm Nest springt weils denkt es kann fliegen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Leg mal alle Hardmodes + Algalon in Ulduar, Sartharion +3D mit 219er Eqip und PdoK.
> Dann reden wir weiter über Herrausforderung.


Nö, wozu ? 

Wir reden eh aneinander vorbei. Hier nochmal die zusammengefassten Kommentare zu solchen Bemerkungen....


----------



## Cyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Wanderpokal schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt deinen ganzen Beitrag gelesen zu haben. Klar, ich kann Anub in PDOK25 mitmachen, wenn mich ne Top Gilde zieht.
> Dass das keine Herausforderung darstellt ist klar. So wayne? such dir Blau equipte Spieler und dann farm mal PDC hc. Bin mal
> gespannt ob du bis Boss 3 kommst.
> 
> ...



Du, dieses Jahr hat der deutsche Winter im Durchschnitt + 8°. Das ist deutlich zu warm. 

Dann kommt ein Wanderpokal und meint: "Zu warm??? Dann geh doch mal nur in Unterhosen spazieren, dann ist es auch kalt genug!!1!"


Merkst du die grenzenlose Dümmlichkeit?


----------



## Nerolon (25. Oktober 2009)

steelrat schrieb:


> Keine Herausforderungen? In Classic war alles besser?
> 
> Gabs in Classic auch Gildies die vom Itemlevel ~20-30% besser equipt waren? - Nein.
> 
> ...



machs wie wir ich hunter und dudu (guter kumpel) und ein healer (ingame bakanntschaft) 10 man raid hat sich aufgelöst und wir haben dann sapahrion zu 3t gemacht... 10 sekunden vor enrage timer geschafft! das ist skill


----------



## Nerolon (25. Oktober 2009)

naja muss aber sagen zock jetzt aion xD


----------



## Wanderpokal (26. Oktober 2009)

slook schrieb:


> zu pdc hero...kein ding solange die spielen koennen, was über 60% leider nicht mehr koennen. hab ulduar hm mit random grp gecleard, an 2abenden (incl mimiron vor nerf).
> 
> was soll darna schwer sein ulduar 10ner mit naxx10ner zu machen? ka sags mir
> vielleicht die ersten 2id`s von ulduar...wo der trash schwerer war als die bosse es jetzt sind.
> ...



PDC Hero in only Item Level 200 Blue könnte schwer werden, wenn Blondlocke kommt. Den Geist der Vergangenheit flext du ohne genügend DPS nicht weg, außerdem
ist es sehr stressig für den Heiler. Ohne ausreichen Equip stirbst du schon bei der ersten Gegnergruppe, wenn die Combo ungünstig ist. Wenn ich nat. 2 DDs habe, die
4k DPS machen, dann kann ich auch nen dritten dazustellen und zuschauen lassen.

Zum Thema Add On, was ist das für eine Frage. Kenne fast keinen der nicht zumindest DMB installiert hat zum Beispiel. Wenn du ohne Add On spielst, dann bist du die 
Ausnahme. Viele können ohne Hilfsmittel gar nicht mehr spielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterpiece (26. Oktober 2009)

Zu einfach is Wow GANZ bestimmt net....wie schon vor mir schon alle gesagt haben geh mal Pdok oder Ulduar Hm,
Ich muss aber auch sagen das Pdk ziemlich einfach ist, Bsp: Pdk 25 mit Gilde alles First try bis auf Valkyren und Anub und das fast jede Woche,
aber in Ulduar sind wir gerade erst bei Mimiron und beißen uns da die Zähne aus...also Pdk hätten sie ruhig schwerer machen können,
über den Schwierigkeitsgrad von Pdok kann ich nichts sagen, da gehts dann aber auch heut Abend ma hin =)

Fazit: Wow ist niemals zu einfach, es gibt immer irgendwelche Herrausforderungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (26. Oktober 2009)

Herausforderung ?

Hmm...

...mal überlegen...

.... WOW war .....

....ein Spiel ?


Meine Herausforderung ist, war und wird sein:

Spaß haben und das klappt noch.

Das liegt aber an gleichgesinnten Mitspielern (Gilde).

Wenn ich das geprotze, gejammer, gepose sonst sehe, könnte ich nur kotzen.

Nur noch "5 K DPS minimum" "Tank 40 K Leben unbuffed" "gogogo" "Hopp hopp hopp"
"Soll ein schneller Run werden" usw.

Mit spielen hat das nix mehr zu tun.

Ich glaube echt einigen mangelt es an echten Herausforderungen:

Abi schaffen, Job kriegen, Haus abbezahlen, Doktor schreiben *das* sind Herausforderungen.

WOW spiele ich um zu entspannen.

Und einige hier sollten das so langsam auch mal tun.


----------



## Ademos14 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt wars zu BC-Zeiten ähnlich. Kaum 70 geworden, erstma Kara und sowas abgefarmt... Danach hatte man auch schon massig Epics...


----------



## Super PePe (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich lese immer PDK 10 HM (Hardmode) ... wo und wie startet man in PDK einen Hardmode? Können das mal die Leute, die permanent dies hier und im /2 schreiben, kurz erklären? Gibt es auch in PdoK ein Hardmode? Ich such ihn immer aber ich finde den nicht.


----------



## MotiU17 (26. Oktober 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Herausforderung ?
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> ...





Das ist die beste Antwort die ich in hier gesehen hab. Ich glaub viele wissen garnet mehr warum sie WOW spielen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, es sind noch genug Herausforderungen da ...
Und alles in allem spiel ich auch zur Entspannung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Redday (26. Oktober 2009)

mach mal pdk hero durch.


----------



## sinnrg (26. Oktober 2009)

Das lustigste an den ganzen Diskussionen ist ja, dass Blizz genau nicht auf die "es ist alles zu einfach" schreienden Spieler hört :

http://www.buffed.de/news/12579/wow-die-kl...e-hand-genommen

Finde ich klasse!

Das mit der Vereinfachung der Stats in Cataclysm ist auch gut. (Schon länger bekannt)

Bitte weiter so Blizz! WoW ist ein schönes Game. Bitte für normalsterbliche mit wenig Zeit wie mir einfacher machen und ich bin wieder zahlender Kunde!

Edit: Denn die kennen ja auch die echten Zahlen. Der winzige Bruchteil der Spieler, der in den Foren unterwegs ist, spiegelt halt nicht die Realität wieder. Denn wieso sollte Blizz so reagieren und es für die Newbies einfacher machen? (Obwohlauch  ja die Umfrage hier Blizz recht gibt: Es gibt noch Herausforderungen)


----------



## Natar (26. Oktober 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Das lustigste an den ganzen Diskussionen ist ja, dass Blizz genau nicht auf die "es ist alles zu einfach" schreienden Spieler hört :
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/news/12579/wow-die-kl...e-hand-genommen
> 
> ...



ja, ist super dass immer nur eine seite der spielgemeinschaft angehört wird, ganz toll *daumenhoch*
Vereinfachung der Stats ist ja mal ein schlag ins gesicht, man man man, wie entwickelt sich das ganze noch


----------



## Schattenengel (26. Oktober 2009)

@ Natar
Du gehörst bestimmt auch zu den Spielern, die die Rüstungsdurchschlagsformel von Haus aus wussten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find die BEgründung von Blizzard schon gut, wenn die Spieler nicht mal mehr dahintersteigen wie sich was zusammensetzt und berechnet udn man die Formeln bekannt geben muss, ist doch deutlich dass es zu schwierig ist, ergo wirds vereinfacht und dann wird weitergeschaut. 
Versteh das Prob von manchen in dieser Hinsicht nicht, wir werden schon noch genug zu rechnen haben (hoff ich mal, als rogue mag ich auch ned völlig auf Theorycraft verzichten).

@ topic
Herausforderungen kann ich mich nur den Vorpostern anschließen: Geht die Hms aus Ulu, die sind immer noch schö knackig mit ner uneingespielten truppe, oder bezwingt pdok 10 und 25, dann wisst ihr auch ganz gut wos langgeht und wer dann immer noch nicht genug haben sollte... man kann das noch mit Erfolgen machen :>
Also zu tun gibts noch und nöcher, aber denkt vllt trotzdem mal daran warum ihr mit diesem Spiel begonnen habt, nämlich nicht um eine Herausforderung zu haben, sondern um den Spaß hierdran zu entdecken.

so far...


----------



## Legelion (26. Oktober 2009)

Alsoo ich für meinen Teil finde immer noch Herausforderungen bei WoW und es freut mich sehr, dass laut Umfrage knapp 60% der hier Abstimmenden auch noch etwas finden, was sie fordert.

Meine Herausforderungen bei WoW sind dabei nicht einmal PDoK (habe ich zugegebenermaßen noch nicht mal gesehen). Ich seh meine Herausforderungen eigtl. schon bei jeder Hero-Ini um zu sehen, wie ich meine Chars weiterentwickelt habe oder ob ich da noch was verbessern kann. Oder ich spiele meine Twinks auf nem RP-Server und habe da die Herausforderungen, mich auch RP-mäßig zu benehmen^^.

Ich bin kein Gewohnheitsgamer - sprich: sobald mir ein Spiel keine Herausforderungen mehr bietet, spiele ich es nicht mehr. Bei WoW gibt es aber derzeit noch genug Dinge, die ich sehen oder machen möchte.

Btw. denke ich, das der Bezug auf das RL etwas hinkt. Natürlich sind die Herausforderungen, die das echte Leben bietet genau die, auf die es ankommt. Aber bei dieser Umfrage wurde halt gefragt, ob man bei WoW noch Herausforderungen sieht. Und auch wenn wir hier nur von einer Freizeitbeschäftigung reden, kann ich derartigen Fragen nichts negatives ansehen. Wenn ich im RL Handball spiele, ist das Gewinnen des nächsten Spieles auch unwichtig für mein normales Leben (Profi-Spieler mal ausgenommen^^). Trotzdem bedeutet auch das nächste Match eine Herausforderung für mich.


----------



## Enyalios (26. Oktober 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Edit: Denn die kennen ja auch die echten Zahlen. Der winzige Bruchteil der Spieler, der in den Foren unterwegs ist, spiegelt halt nicht die Realität wieder. Denn wieso sollte Blizz so reagieren und es für die Newbies einfacher machen? (Obwohlauch  ja die Umfrage hier Blizz recht gibt: Es gibt noch Herausforderungen)



Spielen ja auch 80% Newbies. Versteh ned warum sich Leute die auch nach 3 oder 4 Jahren WoW nichts gebacken bekommen dann immer hinter Bezeichnungen wie "Newbie" oder Casual" verstecken und nicht mal der wahrheit ins Gesicht blicken können.

Klar hört Blizz auf solche Leute - der Euro muss rollen, und Gerüchten zufolge wird ja bereits an einem neuen Interface für Cataclysm gebastelt:

1 - Angreifen

2 - Verteidigen

3 - Heilen

Da der gemeine "Casual" ja keine Zeit hat um sich nen Twink zu leveln wird dann natürlich jede Klasse dasselbe können und unterschieden wird nur mehr anhand der Rasse. BRAVO Blizz !


----------



## Füchtella (26. Oktober 2009)

Huhu!

Auch wenn du dir sicher Gedanken gemacht hast, und das, was du schreibst, auf den ersten Blick überzeugend klingt:
Es ist Unsinn. Und das meine ich weder bös noch unhöflich. Ich werd versuchen das zu erklären, ich geh Schritt für Schritt durch deinen Post.



Sili schrieb:


> Nun ist es so, dass ich das Spiel seit der Classicversion spiele. Zwar nicht wie viele von Anfang an, aber eben noch seit der Zeit als alles sich noch in den östlichen Königreichen und auf Kaliorstellbarmdor abspielte.
> Ich bin jemand der auch ganz klar die Meinung vertritt, dass das Classicgame bis LvL 60 noch am besten war.
> Klar waren die heute erreichten Damagewerte damals unvorstellbar, aber das ist ja sowieso immer Umstandsabhängig.
> Neuer Content schön und gut. Aber die absolut verrückte überholung des Equips ist mir ein Dorn im Auge.
> Logo muss für schwerere Gegner mit mer HP bessere Ausrüstung her. Aber bitte erarbeiten und nicht hinterhergeschmissen bekommen.


Sie ist nicht hinterhergeschmissen.
Es gibt nur im Gegensatz zu Classic nun mehrere Wege, sie zu bekommen.
In Classic bekam man Epics (von wenigen Weltdrops mal abgesehen) eben NUR in Raids.
Heute kann man Epics durch Ruf bekommen, durch Crafting, durch heroische 5er Instanzen, seit kurzem durch eine normale 5er Instanz.
Es gibt mehr Wege zum Ziel - tun oder nicht tun muss man aber auf allen etwas.
Und es gab sowohl heute wie auch in Classic nen schweren und nen leichten Weg.
Und welchen man wählt, entschiedet man selbst.



> Zumindest war bei BC noch eine gewisse Herausforderung gegeben. Kara war für den Anfang noch ne Aufgabe für 2 Tage die Woche, usw usw.
> das ganze konnte natürlich schon nichtmehr mithalten mit den 40er Raids beispielsweise unter Classic, war aber wenigstens noch angenehm Spielbar.


Also ich persönlich find Ulduar z.B. herausfordernd.



> Aber jetzt zum springendn Punkt.
> Nachdem ich wieder angefangen habe und endlich 80 war, hab ich angefangen mich den Isntanzen zu widmen.
> Dachte mir erstmal nen Monat inis und heros farmen, dann vllr endlich mal in nen Raid einsteigen.


So kann man es immer noch machen - und muss es sogar so machen - es sei denn man tut das, was du nach "denkste" schreibst.



> Denkste.
> Sofort als zweites hat mich meine Gilde 3 mal nach PDC geschleppt und zack gabs Epics. Dann gleich ne runde auf hero und am nächsten Tag wurde ich mitgenommen nach NAXX 10.
> Ich denke ich kann von mir sagen, dass ich meinen Char beherrsche und niemanden behindere im Raid, aber so schnell wäre man damals bei classic und sogar bei BC noch nicht in einen Raid gekommen. Klar, Gildenbonus und so, aber wenn jemand absolut ungeeignet ist, muss er auch als Gildi draußen bleiben.


Oh doch, wärst du. Man konnte auch zu Classic-Zeiten schon einen grün-blau-equippten in einen eingespielten und gutgerüsteten Raid einladen, zwei mal durch den Kern schleifen und dabei toll ausrüsten. Mit "erarbeiten" und "erspielen" und "verdienen" hatte das übrigens schon damals nix zu tun, das ist klar. Es ging damals, wie auch heute, darum, einen netten Spieler, den man gern "weiter oben" dabei haben mag, schnell auszurüsten.
Schleppen lassen war noch nie anspruchsvoll - das hat aber nichts mit WoW zu tun, sondern mit dem, ders ich schleppen lässt, und denen, die ihn schleppen.



> Weiter gings dann mit PDK 10/25 Ulduar 10, NAXX25. Und obwohl es sich theoretisch um Instanzen auf Raidniveau handelt, empfang ich keine herausforderung. Ich musste mich nicht anstrengen, die Bosstaktiken fordern nicht und außer extrem viel HP hatten die Bosse auch nichts wirklich schlimmes.


Hättest du eine der genannten instanzen mit Leuten besucht, die so ausgerüstet waren wie du selbst, hättest du gesehen, wie viel "zu wenig HP" ihr hattet, und wie fordernd die Bosstaktiken sind.
Wenn du aber mit genügend "überequipten" Freunden irgendwohin gehst, wird sowas und jeder taktische Anspruch egal.
Geh doch mal mit ein paar grün-blau-equipten zu Anub'Arak inm heroischen Azjol'Nerub. Da brauchst du taktik und gutes Timing, um rechtzeitig das Giftspucken der Adds zu unterbrechen. Mach dieselbe Übung mit ein paar Epischen T8 Kumpels, die jeweils 7k dps fahren, und du merkst nichtmal dass da Adds gekommen sind.



> Extreme Heilorgien auf den Tank wie damals hab ich auch nicht sehr erfahren, ebenso, dass der Tank mal kurz vorm Tod stand nach nem harten Hit...Das ganze ähnelte einem Spaziergang.


Also ich steh oft genug als Tank mit 45k Lebenpolster an Bossen und sterbe fast weil's eng wird.



> Und genauso isses mit den Heroinis.
> Wenn man sich ne rndgrp für die daylie sucht, kommt man in die grp, die aus Tank, Heiler und DDs besteht. großes Augenmerk auf die Klassen fällt fast weg, es geht einfach rein, umnuken und raus. Und das nur, Weil die Heros Anforderungstechnisch irgendwie nichtsmehr abverlangen.


Sie verlangen kaum noch CC, das ist leider wahr. Der einzige Punkt in dem du recht hast, und den ich mit dir zusammen bedaure. Allerdings gibt es einen Hoffnungsschimmer, denn in Ulduar brauchte man CC dann wieder. (möglicherweise nicht wenn man mit T9 reingeht, aber das zählt nicht, dazu ist's ja nicht gedacht).



> Ich versteh ja, dass Blizz das Spiel vereinfacht, damit auch Gelegenheitsspieler gutes Equip bekommen können. Aber reichet hierfür nich, dass man Episches Equip für Marken bekommt? Muss man denn auchnoch die Raids so extrem vereinfachen? Wo sind die Zeiten in denen ein Raid geplant wurde, indem man An der Taktik gefeilt hat und mal mehrere trys brauchte um das zu schaffen?


Genau so ist das doch auch heute, es sei denn ... na ja es sei denn man lässt sich von besser ausgerüsteten und erhfahreneren Leuten schleppen. Du vergleichst hier zwei Dinge, die sich in ZWEI wichtigen Parametern unterscheiden, und interpretierst das Ergebnis des Vergleichs aber nur auf EINEN dieser Paramater - und deshalb hinkt der ganze Vergleich:
Nämlich sich eine Classic-Raid-Raidinstanz "ERARBEITEN"  - im Sinne von "man trägt Ausrüstung, die man VOR dieser Instanz sammeln konnte, und keiner kennt die Instanz genau" mit heutigem Raid "ABFARMEN" - im Sinne von "mit gut equipten und erfahrenen Leuten durchrushen".
Natürlich ist das nicht dasselbe Spielgefühl.
Aber der große Unterschied liegt nicht zwischen "classic" und "heute" sondern zwischen "erarbeiten" und "abfarmen".
Geh mit 24 grün-balu-equipten Twinks die grad 80 geworden sind nach Naxxramas, und behaute nochmal, es sei zu einfach und man brauche keine Taktik. *grinst*



> Ich frage mich ob das ewig so weitergehen soll und das equip immer nach einem Jahr weggeworfen wird und die Bosse einfacher werden...


Also nach einem Jahr konnte man auch classic-equip wegwerfen - oder würdest du T1 nicht gegen T2 austauschen?



> Empfindet ihr das auch so? Oder ist es euch recht, dass das alles einfacher wird? Profitiert ihr davon?
> Ich profitiere sicher davon, da ich nicht soviel Zeit habe mehrere Tage zu raiden und gerne ma spontan mitgehe, aber ich hätte ehrlich gesagt lieber schlechteres Equip und besseren Content. Lieber ein kleinen Prozentsatz des Realms der Top ausgestattet ist als alle... Wo bleibt denn die "individualität"? Jeder ist der Beste...


Ehrlich, wer der beste war, war mir schon immer reichlich egal. Ebenfalls wieviele andere wie ausgerüstet rumlaufen. Das hat mich zu Classi cniczht interessiert, und daran hat sich bis heute nix geändert.
Entscheidend war mir immer, mit einem vertretbaren Zeitaufwand Spaß haben zu können. Und interessanterweise geht das heute besser als früher. 

Wenn du dich von deiner Gilde bzw. deinem Raid durch alles durchschleppen lässt, darfst du dich nicht wundern, dass es dir zu einfach vorkommt. das eine bedingt das andere.


 mfg


----------



## Beellaatrixx (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sagen du darfst anfangen zu heulen wenn du Alga im 25er und Anub 25er Hc mit 50 Versuchen übrig hast !?
Und ja der Übergang von inis zu Raid wurde verleichtert damit man schneller den anschluss findet.


----------



## Piposus (26. Oktober 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Herausforderungen gibt es in WoW mehr als genug..... man muss sie sich nur selbst machen.
> 
> 1. Geh nur mit 8 oder 9 mann Ulduar 10-Hardmodes machen
> 2. Tanke ohne Gear anzulegen
> ...



Hätte noch mehr (sehr anspruchsvolle) Ideen!:

1. Binde dir eine Hand hinter den Rücken
2. Schalte beim Spielen den Monitor aus
3. Benutze nur die Vista-Spracherkennung zur Steuerung deines Charakters
4. Binde dir beide Hände hinter den Rücken und Steuere deinen Charakter mit dem Gesicht

Ach, es gäbe so viel Spannendes noch zu erleben..

.. not!


----------



## Enyalios (26. Oktober 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Hätte noch mehr (sehr anspruchsvolle) Ideen!:
> 
> 1. Binde dir eine Hand hinter den Rücken
> 2. Schalte beim Spielen den Monitor aus
> ...



Sowas in diese Richtung hatte ich auch schonmal geschrieben, an so einer Stelle wartet der FB-Mob dann bis jemand wie ich was anderes schreibt um nicht auf dich eingehen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Äneas1 (7. November 2009)

Im Grunde gebe ich dem Threadstarter recht und die vielen unqualifizierten Antworten bestätigen das !


Jeder A... kann in Heros Triumpf oder Eroberungsmarken farmen und stattet sich leicht aus mit Item-lvl 232, 245  ect und doch trifft man viele Spieler die Ihren Char nicht spielen können !



Hero-Ini´s sind keine Herausforderung mehr und die wenigsten gehen noch die alten 60/70er Instanzen in östl. Königreiche & Kalimdor denn auf Scherbenwelt gibts sofort besseres und Nordend winkt auch sofort!

ES ist KEINE Herausforderung PDK 10/ 25er hc usw zu gehen wenn man sich den Zutritt dazu leicht erfarmen kann also das nötige Gear um Pdk 10/ 25er nhc zu laufen denn da droppt das Zeug für die Heros !

Mit dem nächsten Patch wird es noch leichter denn dann droppen überall die Triumpfmarken ; die alten Welten sind fast leergefegt (schade), nur vorm AH stehen noch ein paar Hanseln und hier und da springt ein Twink rum !

Jeder der sich sein Gear damals hart erarbeitet hatte wurde in den A.. getreten und jeder der jetzt die Heros PDK 10/25 usw geht dem ergeht es ebenso mit Patch 3.3 und Cataclysm!

Deswegen kritisiere ich die Berichterstattung von "buffed" die ich nicht objektiv finde, sondern eine reine Lobeshymne ist !


Wenn das so mit WoW weitergeht "Hauptsache mehr Accounts " also schneller Umsatz wichtiger ist wie jetzt, als eine dauerhafte Herausforderung und  anstatt langlebiger Accounts, verliere ich die Lust !

So wie früher als man sich einen Zutritt zu gewissen Instanzen erarbeiten musste bzw lange Questreihen ect und wo man lernte mit seinem Char umzugehen sowie stolz war auf sein erarbeitetes Gear ohne es zu wechseln wie täglich die Unterhose !

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung aber immer mehr murren bzw viele sind zu Aion gewchselt weil hier vieles falsch lief und läuft !


----------



## BigWorm (7. November 2009)

ich hab zwar jetzt nicht alle 16 seiten gelesen aber ich muss sagen .

Die 200-219itemlevel epics sind wie grünes oder sagen wir mal blaues eq in der alten zeit die richtigen guten item haben 236+ itemlvl, das soll heiße nicht jeder der lila sachen hat ist imba und hat gutes equip pdk,naxx,sartharion etc... sind wirklich keine herausforderung , es geht erst mit den hardmodes los .

Sarth+3D,Naxx Undying ( es gibt immer einen failer,zumindest bei uns hihi), Ulduar Yogg+0 und Algalon 25er , PdoK ( wir hängen an den twins und das ist eine harte nuss glaub es mir @ TE) 

Also mein Fazit , wenn einer sagt keine herausforderung dann dieser in meinen augen nicht alle hardmodes gemacht oder ähnliches und die epics für marken sind wie schon erwähnt wie blaue items zu classiczeiten nur in lila halt,wer den content einfach nur sehen will oder den boss legen will soll er es machen aber man hat den content erst clear wenn man die hradmodes hat und das ist der springende punkt,zu BC zeiten ja ich hatte content clear bis dann sunwell kam schafften wir es noch bis zu den twins dann ging leider der raid in die brüche also regt euch ab herausforderungen sind sehr wohl vorhanden.

Zum thema die 5er hero ini´s muss ich sagen ich kam mit full T6 nach northend ja da war einiges leichter aber wenn ich mir paar leute so anschaue die nur mit kara eq kamen die hatten es schon schwerer, ich möchte mich nicht hier als imba hinstellen aber es ist wirklich so.

So long  

Euer Große Wurm und ein HOCH auf die Hardmodes die trennt die spreu vom weizen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (7. November 2009)

Wie keiner Herausforderung? Ich finde 2 Minuten in einer Hauptstadt ist mehr als genug Herausforderung:

"was dailie"
"vio"
"LF schmid"
"LFM naxx10 dd unter 2kdps nich mich an sprechen - 1 tank 2 heiler gesucht"
"imbaschurke 6k dps lf paar heros"
"only Top DDs für [Jagt ihn]"
"die Gilde "ShØØdØws BAm" sucht noch aktive Mitglieder für PDK 10 Hardmode und PDK25 - raidzeiten: Freitag 14-18"
"suche nette gilde"
"zihe für gold BTR"
"Grúmfîng is ninja!!!"
"LFM naxx10 dd unter 2kdps nich mich an sprechen - 2 heiler gesucht"
"lfm pdk10 hm only crasy DDs (hexer, hunter) /wave me + warten"
"wem gehöhrt 1kw"
"mir"
"uns"
"LF schmid"
"LFM naxx10 dd unter 2kdps nich mich an sprechen - 2 tanks + 2 heiler + 1 retri gesucht"
"is ne ulduar hm grub auf?"
"imba dd sucht hero/raids nur top gruppen"


----------



## schmetti (7. November 2009)

Sprach derjenige der von seiner Gilde gezogen wird ^^
Und das sind die "DALARANBRUNNENSTEHGEARBEGUTACHTER"

Aber klar alles keine Herrausforderung mehr, alles easy going.

Und sowas muß man sich zum Samstag Morgen antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein kleiner Rat von mir " HÖR AUF ZU SPIELEN WENN ES DIR KEINEN SPA? MACHT UND ES SOWIESO KEINERLEI HERRAUSFORDERUNG IST"


----------



## Enyalios (7. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Wie keiner Herausforderung? Ich finde 2 Minuten in einer Hauptstadt ist mehr als genug Herausforderung:
> 
> "was dailie"
> "vio"
> ...



Hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das eigentlich Schlimme daran ist ja, füllt man deinen Chatlog mit 4-5 normalen Aussagen auf, trifft es tatsächlich den Nagel auf den Kopf.


----------



## Descartes (7. November 2009)

Mhh... hab ich den post vom Te richtig gelesen und verstanden?
Er wird von seiner Gilde durch die inszen gezogen sowie equipt  und beschwert sich der conent sei zu leicht?


----------



## Nemo84 (7. November 2009)

Sich von der Gilde ziehen lassen und dann meinen es gäbe keine Herausforderungen ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Auch wenn ich die Umfrage net schlecht finde, hätteste dir den Beitrag mit ein bisschen eigenem Hinrschmalz ersparen können.

Erfolge bieten reichlich Herausforderungen, ansonsten selber welche bauen.


----------



## WoWFreak112 (7. November 2009)

Naja diene Gilde scheint ganz gut zu sein irgendwie hab ich Gefühl die schleifen die durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bevor du PdOK nicht warst sag nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja es geht du kommst im Moment an den aktuellen Raidcontent sehr schnell heran von 0 auf 100 in 10 tagen stimmt schon.
Aber in PdOK und ICecrow wirds nich so einfach.
Es is OK so wie es is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cayne321 (7. November 2009)

Wie wärs einfach mal versuchen das Gold-Cap zu erreichen oder 50 Chars auf Level 80 zu spielen?


----------



## Enyalios (7. November 2009)

Cayne321 schrieb:


> Wie wärs einfach mal versuchen das Gold-Cap zu erreichen oder 50 Chars auf Level 80 zu spielen?



Und wenn du das erreicht hast schenk das Gold nen lvl1 Twink und versuch es nochmal Hardmode, also 1 Hand auf den Rücken binden.


----------



## evalux (7. November 2009)

Nemo84 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Umfrage net schlecht finde, hätteste dir den Beitrag mit ein bisschen eigenem Hinrschmalz ersparen können.


Den Kommentar hättest dir mit n bissl Hirnschmalz auch sparen können. Die Welt wird sich dadurch net ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Erfolge bieten reichlich Herausforderungen



Erfolge sind nur ne Nummer. OK, es gibt einige, wo du nen Drachen kriegst oder so, aber die sind gleich wieder zu heftig.

Es gibt auch Herausforderungen a la "Sammle auf 70 knapp 150 Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit und leiste dir dann die Axt dafür", aber mal ehrlich: wer macht da noch mit ?

Es gab mal die Herausforderung "Rüstungsschmied" und "Bollwerk der uralten Könige", nur sind die heute nix mehr wert und vergleichbares gibt es nicht.

Versuch mal im Vergleich dazu in Aion auf Stufe 23 dir die besten Sachen für dieses Level selbst herzustellen, dann weisst du was ne Herausforderung ist.


----------



## Pandora6161 (7. November 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Stichwort: Hardmodes. Ich denke, nur wer Algalon 25 und Anub 25 HM bezwungen hat darf weinen, dass er alles gesehn hat.
> 
> Alle anderen: Account kündigen bitte. Wie kann man ständig das Game schlecht machen wenn man selbst noch nicht im Endgame angekommen ist?





Genau so siehts aus! Ich kann das Rumgeheule nichtmehr ertragen, wow sei angeblich zu einfach. Das kommt dann meist auchnoch von Leuten die gerade mal PDK clear haben, aber Yogg+1 oder gar +0, Algalon oder pdok noch nichteinmal gesehen haben... Viele haben einfach das neue Prinzip mit den Hardmodes noch nicht verstanden und denken nur weil sie Anub im Easymode gelegt haben hätten sie schon alles geschafft.

mfg
Pando


----------



## Draicul (7. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Wie keiner Herausforderung? Ich finde 2 Minuten in einer Hauptstadt ist mehr als genug Herausforderung:
> 
> "was dailie"
> "vio"
> ...



Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber leider wahr


----------



## Gerti (7. November 2009)

Also A Tribute to Skill (10er) war im vergleich zum ZA Timerun einfach... Trotzdem gibt es immer noch genug herausvorderungen... Algalon muss noch gelegt werden und vllt versucht man mal Alone in the Darkness und A tribute to mad skill wäre auch was^^ 25er  pdok ist leider nicht drinnen, da wir nicht genug (gute) leute haben... (durch die würmer verreckt immer 70% des raids und für den party yeti sind dann nicht genug da)


----------



## TrollJumper (7. November 2009)

Das klingt ganz so als ob deine Gilde dich gezogen hat und wie viele Vorposter schon geschrieben haben: Mach dir doch eigene Herausforderungen und lass es nicht auf den vorhandenen beruhen.


----------



## FonKeY (7. November 2009)

der threadersteller spricht mir aus der seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....genau das habe ich auch gedacht...ich kann dich im gegensatz zu den anderen hier verstehen woraus du hinaus willst!!


----------



## Bergerdos (7. November 2009)

Das aktuell höchste Equip zu bekommen ist nicht einfach, und genau darum geht es Blizzard. Das sind die Herausforderungen die sie den Leuten geben. 
Zur Erinnerung, das höchste Niveaus ist momentan Itemlvl. 258 !, zu bekommen in den 25er Hardmodes.

Was bitteschön ist daran eine Herausforderung mit 9 Leuten zu sammen die alle einen Itemschnitt von über 230 haben Naxx 10er zu gehen ? Das ist so als wenn Bayern München gegen eine Bezirksligamannschaft spielt und sagt "Im Fußball gibt es keine Herausforderungen mehr für uns".

Und die Sache mit dem "Hinterhergeschmissenen Equip": Angenommen ihr raidet mit Eurer Gilde gerade PDK, evtl. schon Hardmodes. Unter Itemlvl 225 im Schnitt hast Du da nix verloren.
Jetzt hat euer guter RL-Freund wieder seinen alten Account aktiviert und würde gerne mit Euch zusammen raiden gehen. Er levelt also von 70 auf 80 in einer Woche. Dann muß er sich equipen um Raidrady zu werden. 
Wenn es nach den vielen Weinern hier geht die sich über das "Hinterherschmeißen" beschweren läuft das folgendermaßen ab:

Der neue geht normale inis -> nach 5 Tagen Itemlvl. Schnitt 170 (nur blau)
Der neue geht Heroinis -> nach 2 Wochen Itemlvl. Schnitt 180 ( meiste lila)
Der neue geht Naxx 10 -> nach 4 Wochen Itemlvl. Schnitt 200
Der neue geht Naxx 25 -> nach 4 Wochen Itemlvl. Schnitt 210
Der neue geht Ulduar 10 -> nach 4 Wochen Itemlvl. Schnitt 216
Der neue geht Ulduar 25 -> nach 4 Wochen Itemlvl. Schnitt 220
Der neue geht PDK 10 -> nach 4 Wochen Itemlvl. Schnitt 225

Das wäre der normale Weg, und setzt voraus daß er viel Glück beim Würfeln hat und mit der ID eine Randomgruppe findet die auch Cleart.
Marken fallen raus, das fällt ja schon unter Hinterhergeschmissen
Also braucht der neue ca 6 Monate bis er den Anschluß an den RL-Kumpel findet.... 
....aber moment, da stimmt ja was nicht, der RL-Kumpel ist ja inzwischen schon in der Eiskronenzitadelle unterwegs....

Der Ausweg den Blizzard gwählt hat ist der daß der Neue nach ca. 2 Wochen ausgiebigem Hero-gehen durch Markensachen an Itemlvl 220 ankommt und damit zumindest PDK mit kann. Das zieht sich immer so weiter daß immer nach ca. 2 Wochen Lvl 80 der Anschluß an die Zweithöchste Raidinstanz erreicht werden kann.
Zu BC-Zeiten war es so, daß einer der mal den Anschluß verpasst hatte kaum eine Chance hatte seine Gilde wieder einzuholen, Randomraids auf die T5-Raids gab es nicht und mit T4 brauchte man scih nicht in den Schwerzen Tempel wagen (zumindest am Anfang).

Fazit : Blizzard hat es geschafft das Spiel so zu gestalten daß wirklich für ALLE die Herausforderung geblieben ist.
Wer meint alles wäre zu leicht der sucht seine Herausforderungen einfach in einem Bereich der nicht für ihn vorgesehen ist. Sogar für Insidia ist WOW noch fordernd, aber natürlich nicht Ulduar 10er Normalmode.


----------



## MoK (7. November 2009)

da ich ein paar monate pause gemacht habe... 
und ich nun noch ulduar vor mir hab...
hab ich noch was zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pdk kann ja jeder


----------



## HellsBells90 (7. November 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Alle anderen: Account kündigen bitte. Wie kann man ständig das Game schlecht machen wenn man selbst noch nicht im Endgame angekommen ist?



/sign
ich verstehe es nich, wieso die leute nicht einfach ihren acc kündigen

sondern versuchen mir das spiel schlecht zu reden, was eh keinen zweck hat


----------



## Figetftw! (7. November 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> Also jeder der da Ja drück hat also alle Hardmodes im 10er so wie 25er durch und auch pdk 10er hero und 25er hero dann müssten alle huer unter den top 100 der besten gilden sein also hört auf sone scheisse zulabern einige hier wissen sicher net ma wasn Hardmode ist sonst würden sie nicht son schwachsinn schreiben


eigentlich alle die nein drücken aber egal ...
ich hab nein gedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe auf icecrown das es dann nochmal vernüftig herrrausfordernt wird


----------



## Enyalios (7. November 2009)

HellsBells90 schrieb:


> /sign
> ich verstehe es nich, wieso die leute nicht einfach ihren acc kündigen
> 
> sondern versuchen mir das spiel schlecht zu reden, was eh keinen zweck hat



Das Eine schliesst das andere ja nicht aus !

So what


----------



## evalux (7. November 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Fazit : Blizzard hat es geschafft das Spiel so zu gestalten daß wirklich für ALLE die Herausforderung geblieben ist.



....daß für wirklich ALLE lediglich eine einzige Herausforderung geblieben ist: auf Itemlevel 258 zu kommen.


----------

